# Lazer Viking Timeline



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

well why the hell not
some older ones
















































some from today:
























































-------------------------------------------------------








* updates on last page*


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 8:12 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

i loveeeee those wheels.
one of my favorite cars on here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (Lazer Viking)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (Lowduberz)*

word son, keep this updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (kollisioncourse)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, Santorin Viking now?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (NTRCULD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NTRCULD* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However, Santorin Viking now?

nope








i need to go lower in the front http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (Lazer Viking)*

car looks really good..and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Avant1.8T (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good. is the one with the bandaid on ur hood PS? looks awesome in that one, so clean.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Avant1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Avant1.8T* »_Looks good. is the one with the bandaid on ur hood PS? looks awesome in that one, so clean.

yea it is, thats what im shooting for by summer


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

looking super sexy as usual


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Hows the finish on the wheels holding up?
I used that paint on my grille surround and I have a huge chip...maybe I just didnt let the clear set long enough


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_









Now thats Chavtastic


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (Lazer Viking)*

what size spacers on the rs4s?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (robbyb413)*

no spacers, i'm thinking about putting some 15's on the rear


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_no spacers, i'm thinking about putting some 15's on the rear

ah, ok, I asked because of this shot:








That's a photshop then? No way OE rs4s come out that far without serious spacing.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (robbyb413)*

yes, that is a photoshop


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you have a "how to" on the shift boot?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AWCx)*

i took the stock shift boot off, got some tracing paper, and traced each of the triangles that make up the boot, then cut them out as templates.
then i took the templates laid them on the fabric and cut them out, lined up the edges and sewed it all together
the hardest part was lining up, or atleast trying to line up the pattern
since the material isnt very stiff, i put it on over my stock boot, and just wedged the top of the material in between the plastic gromet on the boot and the shift knob.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kollisioncourse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kollisioncourse* »_Hows the finish on the wheels holding up?
I used that paint on my grille surround and I have a huge chip...maybe I just didnt let the clear set long enough









the finish is holding up great on 3 of the wheels, one of them is flaking
i think it was bad prep or something
if i did it again, i would go heavier on the color and the clear coat
you deffinatly have to let the clear cure, i tried to mount the tires on them the day after i painted them, and as soon as i touched them with the bead breaker is flaked off, so i put tape on to protect, and went to take the tape off and the tape peeled the paint right off. so i let the other ones sit for like 3 days, and everything went smoothly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

bump for new bumper and new pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

love it nic!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*









love this pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

so im tossing around an idea
what do we think about painting my mirrors the same color as my wheels ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_so im tossing around an idea
what do we think about painting my mirrors the same color as my wheels ?

we think its a great idea...but only on your car, for some reason


----------



## Scalzo44 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_so im tossing around an idea
what do we think about painting my mirrors the same color as my wheels ?

I think it would look real clean on your car. The subtle accent of that dark gray would be a nice touch IMO.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Scalzo44)*

new pictures








working on getting the side skirts on


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

oh hay, i still have this car !
new exhaust comming soon
fmic comming soon
shaved euro trunk comming soon


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

hai


----------



## Scalzo44 (Nov 20, 2007)

love the car!
your photography skills are quite good too
and your paint is immaculate!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Scalzo44)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scalzo44* »_love the car!
your photography skills are quite good too
and your paint is immaculate!

thanksssss








im not doing nothin


----------



## geoffsta99 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

car looks awesome!
What kind of paint did you use on the wheels? I have the same color car and want to paint my avus's something like that.


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
thanksssss








im not doing nothin

































Looks good


----------



## geoffsta99 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (geoffsta99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoffsta99* »_car looks awesome!
What kind of paint did you use on the wheels? I have the same color car and want to paint my avus's something like that.


nvm I just saw the pics...looks good


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (geoffsta99)*

lookin good nic, are you goin to DATB?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

yes sir, how about you ?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

what no pics of the burning control arm haha cars looking good man


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_what no pics of the burning control arm haha cars looking good man

i'd like to forget that moment








still have that bastard mangled bolt, and destroyed control arms though


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
i'd like to forget that moment








still have that bastard mangled bolt, and destroyed control arms though










haha its all good now you have coils, ill see you at dubs on the beach


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*



















_Modified by Lazer Viking at 10:23 AM 6-8-2008_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

oh god damnnn


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

WOW. nice pictures


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

black one in top picture is mine


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_black one in top picture is mine

get out of my thread


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_

















_Modified by Lazer Viking at 10:23 AM 6-8-2008_

looks good


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

looks baller as **** nic...god i want a blue car


----------



## redhotdobe (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

That last pictar is bootiful.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

dang mang, looks really freakin' good. what color is that on your wheels? my old eyes can not see the small print on the can. i want something like that on mine but maybe a little lighter....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

its "duplicolor graphite"
thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and to think these pics came out of some crappy point and shoot 7mp sony camera


----------



## twofaze (Apr 7, 2003)

nice work you've done so far, keep it up....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (twofaze)*

one more








thanks kish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

^^^thats such a Kish picture. looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_one more








thanks kish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Words can not describe the erection this gave me.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AWCx)*

that roller is baller as ****...very nice!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (AWCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWCx* »_

Words can not describe the erection this gave me.

dude nics not that attractive, calm down. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_
dude nics not that attractive, calm down. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You sir are wrong!! i disagree


----------



## brunerune (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

ure car looks sweet lazer!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (brunerune)*

thanks buddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

looking very sexual as usual, did you see the pictures from the ferris wheel?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

did now








the pic with jeff in front of my car made me lol


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i just saw the feris wheel pictures. They looke good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brunerune (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Let me see, let me see!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (brunerune)*


























link to all kish's pics 
http://public.fotki.com/kishma...beach/


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

is that a joint you have in your mouth?


----------



## brunerune (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: (bronz)*

awesome pics


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (brunerune)*

aahhahahha jeff kills me, check out the folder i made for him. after we left the wheel he grabbed my camera and wouldnt stop taking pictures with it


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_aahhahahha jeff kills me, check out the folder i made for him. after we left the wheel he grabbed my camera and wouldnt stop taking pictures with it

the mkiv must be getting to him. I demand postage


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

god damn Nic that looks incredible i love that rolling shot!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

pier shots were definatly baller


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

haha, i saw it.. half of them are my car


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (bronz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bronz* »_is that a joint you have in your mouth?









thats not me, thats jeff.. 97audia4, thats what makes the picture so funny


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

get to page 3
bump bump bump
more comming soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

boy i cant wait til h20 we might all get arrested, but we must have group photo sesh first!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_boy i cant wait til h20 we might all get arrested, but we must have group photo sesh first!

meby by h20 my car might actually look nice haha


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

H20.....hmmmmmmmm, i might have to actually go this year. Car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_boy i cant wait til h20 we might all get arrested, but we must have group photo sesh first!


hahaha... for sureee.......


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Love 4 Veedub* »_boy i cant wait til h20 we might all get arrested, but we must have group photo sesh first!

haha, it wouldnt be my first time doing that in ocmd


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_H20.....hmmmmmmmm, i might have to actually go this year. Car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 on that whole comment.


----------



## DUKESDANK (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_

















_Modified by Lazer Viking at 10:23 AM 6-8-2008_


hi-res copy of the bottom pic available? car is looking good, i want that color badly.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (DUKESDANK)*

whats your email ?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

so are we all getting a place for h2o or what


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

went lower


























_Modified by Lazer Viking at 11:32 AM 7-30-2008_


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_ went lower

























_Modified by Lazer Viking at 11:32 AM 7-30-2008_
Do your fender liners rub being that low? And does the belly pan rub to? Because it looks sick










_Modified by Lowduberz at 12:38 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

i trimed the .... out of my front fender lyners. im sure he did some triming


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

damn lemme touch it


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

looks so good


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*

the lowness turns me on


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

well thats more like, my car was that low and you should prolly get a skid plate bc i know mine saved my ass


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_well thats more like, my car was that low and you should prolly get a skid plate bc i know mine saved my ass

yo jeff whats good?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lowduberz* »_Do your fender liners rub being that low? And does the belly pan rub to? Because it looks sick










i trimmed the liners about 2 inches, and rolled the fenders
and i dont have a belly pan but im sure it would just drag on the ground at this point









jeff: i already have a skid plate.. and it has saved me so many times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Nic, how the hell do you turn?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_Nic, how the hell do you turn?

whats this "turn" you speak of?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_Nic, how the hell do you turn?

the image kind of flattens the depth, but i have a craptastic load of neg camber up front, and there is enough room for the wheels to move during regular driving conditions.
put me in a parking lot, or a u-turn situation then we have another story


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_ went lower

























_Modified by Lazer Viking at 11:32 AM 7-30-2008_


Your car is so baller looks really good man


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*









vag fair http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








some new shine under the hood








i've also grown bored of the celebration's... so im looking for some new rollers










_Modified by Lazer Viking at 4:00 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

You going to stay 17s?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

dude, this thing is so badass...so mean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Soupie69uk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupie69uk* »_You going to stay 17s?

unless i find some 18's i really like


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

You boys have any room for a fellow B5 at H20? VAG n00b








No buddies into Audis that are going.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

looks good, ill buy the celebs back off of you









how was fair by the way? i woke up and we had some nice flash flooding going on so i decided to not turn my car into a pirate ship and sail the seas to york yesterday.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_looks good, ill buy the celebs back off of you









how was fair by the way? i woke up and we had some nice flash flooding going on so i decided to not turn my car into a pirate ship and sail the seas to york yesterday.

buck told me, should have came out anyway.. it only rained twice


----------



## le91688 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

sick car man... u decide to sell those wheels hit me up.. i aint far from ya ha


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

who took what in the a4 class


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_who took what in the a4 class


I took 1st place trophy, No literally, I showed up and stole it and drove off in a 91 Chevy Lumina with red tinted windows and 18" huffs.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

i started to polish my intake manifold last year but never had time to take it off and do it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thansk for the insperation


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

dustin (silver a4 with the 19" asa's)
aeba4: 
i bought a spare intake mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

page 4 is mine!!
yeah, i have been meaning to pick one up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif car looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by AEB A4 at 1:26 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_










high res pic sent to [email protected] NOWWWWWWWWW!
car looks amazing


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (bronz)*

hi








someone find me wheels


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

you can send me yours...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AWCx)*

they're bent


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

someone needs to rock these:









i also currently have a huge hard on for these:


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Try and find some COs they look just like CH without Motorsports on it.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

you guys are nuts... 
i'd like something simple preferably dope ass oem wheels


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i think you need to rock A8 winter wheels....in black, with a polished lip.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i'd love to
but not in black


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

ya i wouldnt really like those...i just wanted to see you do something crazy.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i think i would put pink on my car before black








the gun metal was fun, but i want some contrast now.. i've really been digging polished wheels recently


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

buy my wheels


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (bronz)*

bent-shment. they're beautiful!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_someone needs to rock these:

i also currently have a huge hard on for these:










i might run ch's if audi gets me my money back soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Want my porsche wheels. there OEM and some say they are "cool" or "baller" if you will


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

damnit man dont get rid of those wheels! your car is by far my favorite car i have seen on any of the forums.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_damnit man dont get rid of those wheels! your car is by far my favorite car i have seen on any of the forums.

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but with time comes change, and i get bored easily.. assuming i have barely owned these wheels for a year


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Want my porsche wheels. there OEM and some say they are "cool" or "baller" if you will









how about we test fit them at h20 ?


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_someone needs to rock these:










I wanted these ones bad. Car looks great, keep up the work!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
how about we test fit them at h20 ?

if i go down im all for it. Some one find me a set of wheels that have a huge lip and are staggered


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but with time comes change, and i get bored easily.. assuming i have barely owned these wheels for a year

yeah i know what you mean. i get bored easily too but my cash flow is limited....


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (thepirate)*

looks amazing nic!


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

I love this car soooo much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
ygpm


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AWCx)*

happy birthday to me


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

who loves p*nis?....i do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(merrigan got onto my account







)


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 11:14 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

dude amazing stance, looks great!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_who loves p*nis?....i do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(merrigan got onto my account







)

_Modified by Lazer Viking at 11:14 PM 8-16-2008_

birthday present yo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

happy birthday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif





















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

happy belated bday dude








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

u should rock these


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_happy birthday to me



























































































































































































































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

happy belated Nic.
now get some porsche reps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (bronz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bronz* »_u should rock these 









i had every intention of running those... there was a set for 300 like less then an hour from my house.. but someone bought them up before me








find me another set








thanks for the b-day wishes guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_happy belated Nic.
now get some porsche reps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i want twistsssss


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

speaking of which


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

nice chop
looks good
except they look like 20's


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

i think they look sweet


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *livinzlyfe* »_nice chop
looks good
except they look like 20's

you look like 20s!

Nic, I think those look hot.
Bent or not I want to buy those celebrations!


----------



## Audi SA4 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (AWCx)*

i should of got them a while back for 300


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (AWCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWCx* »_
you look like 20s!


ya sure about that?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I see amish people in that pic churning butter


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I see amish people in that pic churning butter










o they arent amish there my biitches
they owe me butta


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

did you ever get the euro trunk on?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I see amish people in that pic churning butter









its funny, because that is entirely possible.. my neighbors are amish


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_did you ever get the euro trunk on?

no, im lazy... still working on shaving it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
i want twistsssss









like these?? http://tampa.craigslist.org/pts/734420470.html








sorry about the crappy pic that is what the guy posted. the guy just posted them today. they look pretty clean....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
like these?? http://tampa.craigslist.org/pts/734420470.html








sorry about the crappy pic that is what the guy posted. the guy just posted them today. they look pretty clean....









im back on the A8 fat fives.. picking them up on friday


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

nice cant wait to see them! i've been looking at some mercedes AMG wheels for $300 with tires. i dont know what they are called. 
but you cant beat $300.....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

doooo eeet, i cant wait to get my new wheels on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I cant wait to get your old ones on my car....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AWCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWCx* »_I cant wait to get your old ones on my car....

















you dont quit do you ?


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

haha, I think now I'm officially giving up. Going to just try to sell the b7 reps, and pick up a nice set of celebrations.

The fat fives are going to look flawless. This is my favorite car on the forums right now. Keep it up man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AWCx)*

thats going to look sweet.
now can i have my old wheels back, kthxbye


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_thats going to look sweet.
now can i have my old wheels back, kthxbye

probably going to post them at a similar price to these 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3942488


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

hey you got s4 side skirts right?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLK1.8Turbo* »_hey you got s4 side skirts right?

yesir


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

hey Lazer Viking, guess where i might be sunday-wednesday this coming week








churning some butter in your driveway


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
probably going to post them at a similar price to these 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3942488
























$750 with no tires!? i can get them on ebay for $450 with no tires....dude is looney tunes


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_hey Lazer Viking, guess where i might be sunday-wednesday this coming week








churning some butter in your driveway









oh yea ?
give me a call.. i'll teach you quilt making, and barn raising too


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i raised a barn once,

and what is that guy celebrating with those celebrations HAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHA i make joke


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

yeah, i might be going on a mini vaca. weekend, weekday thing with my parents so if we end up staying in lancaster ill give you a call. Does kish also live next to you or is he far?
YGIM


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

nah, kish lives about 2hrs north


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

if i was bringing my car i would stop in and see him but next time i definetly will. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the Volvo 850 Turbo is coming to the gtg


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

You getting the 18" flat fives or the 17" versions?
I think the 18" ones are super heavy.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Soupie69uk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupie69uk* »_You getting the 18" flat fives or the 17" versions?
I think the 18" ones are super heavy.


im getting the 18's
and yea, 29lbs each http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
im getting the 18's
and yea, 29lbs each http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

they will build more inertia so you will roll longer in neutral .... so they are better


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
they will build more inertia so you will roll longer in neutral .... so they are better









which equates to more mpg 
SWEET !


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
im getting the 18's
and yea, 29lbs each http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

whats it matter anyways
not like your building it for speeeeeeed
haha


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

OH BABAYYYYYYYYYYYYy

i can't wait to see these on, and tyler you best stop by next time you come down this way


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_and tyler you best stop by next time you come down this way

no doubt ill be stopping by next time. This time is no go due to a crappy slipping clutch, and i dont feel like driving my car through NJ again







Next time though... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Congrats on the A8s







They look better on blue anyways. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mstadt)*

haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Bling Blang


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

hehe new shoes. very nice


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (bronz)*

oh my.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

those are some thin tires they almost look invisible! just imagine how low you can go now


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Going to look pretty bang tidy.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Soupie69uk)*








for ****ty axles http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

nothing wrong with the axles... i just got stupid and rushed through
started refinishing the wheels a little today


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

18's and no tires in 08 for the b5 world


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

everyone is getting new wheels, i want in on dis action
yours are sexy and i cant wait to see them mounted up. tires for next season?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_everyone is getting new wheels, i want in on dis action
yours are sexy and i cant wait to see them mounted up. tires for next season?

with any luck they will be wrapped in some falkens for H20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_everyone is getting new wheels, i want in on dis action
yours are sexy and i cant wait to see them mounted up. tires for next season?


i know my wheels are played out these days...


cant wait to see these on though.. look good soo far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*

very sexxual, very


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_everyone is getting new wheels, i want in on dis action
yours are sexy and i cant wait to see them mounted up. tires for next season?
seriously i wish I could afford new wheels like everyone else on vortex haha

those are sweet though dood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
your car is so nice


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

ohhh so this is why you couldnt go to the mall gtg when i was down in PA. I see what you did there


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_ohhh so this is why you couldnt go to the mall gtg when i was down in PA. I see what you did there









hard to get to the mall when your axle locks up http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
sorry dude... next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
hard to get to the mall when your axle locks up http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
sorry dude... next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no excuse...you had 3 more







its no problem, ill just have to take the trip down with my car next time


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

oh hi, your polishing makes me sweaty<3


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

i was planning on doing this but just havnt got around to. how long and what did you use??
looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*

i paid someone to polish it, because i'm lazy 
and it took me about 2 hours to put it in, including time to clean everything under it, flush the coolant etc etc etc


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Engine bay look clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What is polished on that manifold. just the top? or are the runners and everything polished aswell?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

damn son...nice bay


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

whare are your tires. i wanna see now..... cant wait till h2o!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Engine bay look clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What is polished on that manifold. just the top? or are the runners and everything polished aswell?

just the plenum, the runners are gloss black


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_whare are your tires. i wanna see now..... cant wait till h2o!

im tryingggggg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

hey i sent you an IM about the samcos, i got them all off and ready. IM me and let me know if yur still interested


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (thepearlblur)*

hey there i would really like to see some tires on those beotches. then i think i should head down to farm country and drag matt and bohler out of hiding to take some pictures


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*









that just gave me motivation, off to work on the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

you better tuck more than that


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_you better tuck more than that

haha, need air homie


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

looks good i wouldnt go with white on yours i dont think it would match very good....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

nah, im not


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

looks good
cya at H20
page 7


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

hey i also got some 5mm eibach wheel spacers if you want to try them out on yur new wheels...selling them of course too lol and let me know about the samcos other people r interested


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

cant wait to see tires on em, maybe i'll catch ya around in person


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

the race is on.. scheduled delivery date for the tires is sept 25th








looks like i will be moutning balancing and dialing in the stance the night before i leave for h20


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

yuoll be pumped for H20 anyway, not like you where going to sleep







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see them on


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

please be on please be on!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

i cant wait to see some oem goodness


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_i cant wait to see some oem goodness

i know, im effing stoked


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

see you at h2o nic


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

those wheels are so sweet, how much does a set of reps cost, I don't really know their technical name or which car they came on but they are siick


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

my new ones ?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I WANT TYRESSSSSSS


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

ship date got moved up to tuesday


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*

Those 215-35 aren't for the faint of heart. 
anddd I just got a bubble in the sidewall from a pothole I suppose


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

i have to say im gonna be pretty pissed if i dont like my 400+ dollar tires


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

ahh you'll love them


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Those 215-35 aren't for the faint of heart. 
anddd I just got a bubble in the sidewall from a pothole I suppose

tell me about it im so glad im stepping up a series, and down an inch


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

i has first dibs on seein em. ha. most likley helping to mount the b*tches too haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*









tonight


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*








<--- thats the closest thing to drooling i can get. They will look awesome on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_







<--- thats the closest thing to drooling i can get. They will look awesome on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh, they do


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

oh god. those are going to look sweet. pretty stoaked to see picture since I can't make it to h20...
what a joke


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*










wow mama loves the stretch


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_Bling Blang 










hmmm that garage looks very familar
wheels look sick, whats the et and tire size?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (97audia4)*

damn nic...i really like those. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Projekt .:R (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

waawaaaweeewaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Projekt .:R)*

lazer you better not post pics till after the weekend because i wanna say "damn son!!" when i see them. 
their gonna look so sweet. great choice because the lower you go the better they will look.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

wowowowowow nic, those are beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

they were a bitch to mount, watchin nic do it with f*ckin 2 prybars and all haha
plus a balancer in metric haha


----------



## my_tdi_is_blue (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_

hmmm that garage looks very familar
wheels look sick, whats the et and tire size?

Aren't they Audi TT Competitions/Comps/Fat Fives?
5x100?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (my_tdi_is_blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my_tdi_is_blue* »_
Aren't they Audi TT Competitions/Comps/Fat Fives?
5x100?









a6/a8 wheels...i really dont see how people cant tell them apart


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

lookin good. cant wait to see them on the car!


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_








tonight








 put them on i cant wait


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

damn nic those are hottttttttttt.
cant wait to see them tomorrow!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

they're on








im so happy with them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

pics


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

glad you saved the whoreage for this weekend.
ill catch you guys this weekend im gonna post my cell number up in the gtg thread incase you all wanted to hit me up


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_pics

nope


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

ghey


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_ghey

i agree freakin kids that dont come to h20 are ghey, oh wait what were we talking about?


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Looking forward to pics!!
Should pm me one or two since I have a good excuse why I wont be at h2o!! Promise I wont post them.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Soupie69uk)*

i'll probably have some up later today from the h20 festivities http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

So pissed I can't go....looking forward to seeing pics though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

first to see nics new stance in person. its aight. haha youll all see it this weekend


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

Heres a pic i found i the Events section. Thought you might like it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

thanks boss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_thanks boss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no problem. wish i could have snapped a few myself


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

so clean....how is the ride on those thin ass tires though? my ride kind of sucks....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

no complaints yet
going winter mode this week


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

whats winter mode








aaahhhhh i love florida.....i definitely do NOT miss pennsylvania winters. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_whats winter mode








aaahhhhh i love florida.....i definitely do NOT miss pennsylvania winters. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

but you cant have fun in the snow








Nic, that side shot looks really good. shows off the sick stance


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

stock suspension, stock swings http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
gonna hate my car


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_stock suspension, stock swings http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
gonna hate my car









how much are your raising the coils up for winter? or are you putting your stock suspension back on


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

stock sport suspension back on... these coils are going up for sale, and im buying a new set for next year http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

car looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_










wow this picture is purely amazing...props to you cuz that is by far the nicest b5 i've seen in ahwile .you got that picture any bigger?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (bbkid43)*

full size : http://i37.tinypic.com/28hhdlw.jpg
thanks man, i love your car too, i plan to have some of the same body work as you for next year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

i have a new wallpaper...your car is so clean


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

Whos got a bilstein h&r setup and wants to trade for Koni coils plus cash?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

ooh ooh i know i know!!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

i do


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

a not blown set


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

oh i was confused.. you are just pedaling your **** in my thread


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

What coils did you have on there, Nic?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

H&R's


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

so ill hold the phat fives for you till december.
i need to get my truck fixed because im gonna be doing a lot of driving to snowboard. plus my driverside heated seat dosent work and the heat dosent get hot


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

haha, nah.. they are getting a bit of love too
the fatties will be getting powder coated
bigger spacers
and new coils
comming back next season with an even better stance
hopefully with some shaved body parts too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

damn son, your killin it. save some cash and throw some more power at it.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*

well i have been trying to blow this cod damn k03 up for like a year now








hopefully a new clutch is in order this winter as well, i havent been able to really get into it since like june


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

and once again


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

haha awesome^^^


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

i need motivation guys


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

How did you do your trunk? I am doing a little project back there, and was thinking that tracing would be the best way to get the dimensions.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

trace the trunk mat onto whatever you want to cut
















page 9 needed a working picture










_Modified by Lazer Viking at 11:47 PM 10-27-2008_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

alright.. i've found my motivation im going to finish current projects going on with the car (euro trunk, front valence,p-coated wheels and new coils)
it was a toss up for me, either completly finishing the body work on my car or making more power.. i think more power will put more of a smile on my face
i am going to piece together an eliminator kit which will hopefully be finished and on by this time next year.
already have : exhaust, front mount, test pipe etc etc
will be looking for:
south bend stage 3
obviously 2871r eliminator turbo
tuning -hopefully chris tap or uni
all associated lines gaskets and hardware 
input from other eliminator guys ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

isnt the elim turbo that gtrs/28rs/2860rs? thats what i plan on running and piecing together. the 2871 is a bigger turbo, most guys running that go the route of a rebuild. most with the 2860 run stock internals.
youll also wany 415cc injectors. PM laz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

You know, my $0.02 on that post:
1) the wheels look great... forget powdercoating. Looks great like that. Are those painted metal or polished metal? Maybe some accenting from the mirror caps would look good? You could probably simulate the finish on the wheels easily enough if it's polished metal. Not sure how it will look if they're painted, but it's worth at least a photoshop.
2) skip the eliminator, go with the full setup. I did mine in a rush, so I went eliminator, but if I had the time I would have found good prices on all the pieces for the full GT setup. Would have cost about the same but had better HP/TQ returns for my dollars.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_2) skip the eliminator, go with the full setup. I did mine in a rush, so I went eliminator, but if I had the time I would have found good prices on all the pieces for the full GT setup. Would *have cost about the same *but had better HP/TQ returns for my dollars.

the turbo, yes, but what about internal parts?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_You know, my $0.02 on that post:
1) the wheels look great... forget powdercoating. Looks great like that. Are those painted metal or polished metal? Maybe some accenting from the mirror caps would look good? You could probably simulate the finish on the wheels easily enough if it's polished metal. Not sure how it will look if they're painted, but it's worth at least a photoshop.
2) skip the eliminator, go with the full setup. I did mine in a rush, so I went eliminator, but if I had the time I would have found good prices on all the pieces for the full GT setup. Would have cost about the same but had better HP/TQ returns for my dollars.

the wheels will be p-coated the same silver color.. these were crapily spray painted in a rush for h20
i'd love a set of matte finish mirrors.
i'd also love a full frame turbo setup, and it may be near the same price for the essential hardware, but i would have to buy a mani, that i dont intend on upgrading, and i'd also have to buy a set of rods, which i didnt intend on putting in


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_isnt the elim turbo that gtrs/28rs/2860rs? thats what i plan on running and piecing together. the 2871 is a bigger turbo, most guys running that go the route of a rebuild. most with the 2860 run stock internals.
youll also wany 415cc injectors. PM laz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

eliminator comes in gt28rs, and gt2871r


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

you wont need internals and a mani. with the 71r?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i dont think many people running it have internals.. and it works with stock exhaust mani.. hense eliminator
71r elim kits are capable of 290-330whp


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

alright man i see what youre saying now...thats the route ill likely go...some guy has a gt28 for sale now on AZ in case you wanted to go that route.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_alright man i see what youre saying now...thats the route ill likely go...some guy has a gt28 for sale now on AZ in case you wanted to go that route.

i saw, there is also a sb stage 3
could have half my setup already if i had cash


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

haha i know...i feel that way ALOT!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

thread exploded upon the BT announcement haha. sounds like a fun winter for us eh nic?


----------



## Blumagic_1.8t (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

thanks again for the coilovers lazer....the look dope as s**t on my car with my wheels....maybe when r in the area again u can check it out or if i get my cam working agin i can take some pics


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blumagic_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blumagic_1.8t* »_thanks again for the coilovers lazer....the look dope as s**t on my car with my wheels....maybe when r in the area again u can check it out or if i get my cam working agin i can take some pics

sounds good, glad you like them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_thread exploded upon the BT announcement haha. sounds like a fun winter for us eh nic?

for us, yes.. for my wallet, no


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_
the turbo, yes, but what about internal parts?

why would you build it any differently for the full GT turbo vs. the same sized eliminator housed GT turbo? It's going to make similar power, and even thought the spool will be faster on the full GT it's not going to give you uprated-k04 file torque spikes that are going to bananna your rods.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

so you have rods in your car robby ?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
the wheels will be p-coated the same silver color.. these were crapily spray painted in a rush for h20
i'd love a set of matte finish mirrors.

I guess not knowing the full story on the wheels I jumped the gun. I just saw what looked like perfect wheels with threats of powdercoating so my mind went to other colors. If that's the story then than, ignore my input on not powdercoating, but I still stand behind seeing what the car would look like with mirrors done the same color as the wheels. Might be cool. Might not. But if so many people do chrome on their cars and make it look good with chrome wheels then why couldn't someone do something a bit different and pull it off?

_Quote »_
i'd also love a full frame turbo setup, and it may be near the same price for the essential hardware, but i would have to buy a mani, that i dont intend on upgrading, and i'd also have to buy a set of rods, which i didnt intend on putting in

You're not planning on replacing the stock mani with the high-flow ATP mani anyway? You'll regret that. The stock manifold is great for a k03, but isn't suitable for anything bigger. I have one here in my room still, and I think back to how I wasn't initially going to replace the mani and got talked into the ATP. It was some of the best advice I got on the whole project. I'm glad I listened. Think of all that air you're going to be able to move, but then think of how it will have nowhere to go. Even the ATP upgraded mani is a compromise, and if i were doing it again not one I would make. Even with the ATP manifold I regret not going with the full setup because I left power on the table and got myself extra lag I'd rather not have.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

i've heard that the stock mani can actually make spool time quicker... and if that is the case then great.. i dont care much for top end power i really have no need or desire to go 150 mph, 0-60/0-80 is much more fun for me
and if upgrading the mani is so reccomended, then what is the allure of the eliminator kit.. if im changing out the mani.. then im gonna have a full frame turbo
i guess i need to do some price comparison and see how much more a full bt would cost in comparison


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

just let me know when you think i need to bring my air tools, bottle and welder down and we'll get some holes filled on that beast in a weekend man. 
either way, if you guys need any help, let me know because i forsee me dragging you up here in 12" of snow for a coil install.


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

i was planning on a similar turbo upgrade myself and the elim's just seem like the easiest route to go. even though the performance might be different than a full kit, i like the concept of using the same connections and looking basically stock under the hood. from what i hear, elim install's are basically the same as a ko3 or ko4, which would be a big plus.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (bbkid43)*

yea.. i was just pricing out a full kit, the deal breaker right now is the downpipe issue.. not paying 500+ for a 5 bolt down pipe


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

for what you want to achieve, i'd go eliminator. if you dont like it down the road, you can always sell it off as you know people around here wont go any bigger and would buy it in a hurry.
i'm almost thinking of putting off my 2.0 build and do it as a VERY VERY slow engine build, or just sell my forged crank and be done.. but i myself am thinking of going 2871r eliminator just for DD ****s n giggles.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i've heard that the stock mani can actually make spool time quicker... and if that is the case then great.. i dont care much for top end power i really have no need or desire to go 150 mph, 0-60/0-80 is much more fun for me

It's designed for quick spool with a helper turbo, but it's a restriction with the larger turbo. You need more flow to spook the larger GT turbos.

_Quote »_
and if upgrading the mani is so reccomended, then what is the allure of the eliminator kit.. if im changing out the mani.. then im gonna have a full frame turbo

The point I am getting at precisely. They really only KIND of deliver on their promise. Sure, you can bolt one in place of a k03. But then you'd have a dinky manifold that's not spinning the turbo to it's potential, with power left on the table. You've got a teeny-tiny turbo inlet pipe and MAF that won't let the turbo inhale as easily as it should And you'd most likely got a stock cat on the other end so even if the mani were not an issue you're sill putting a restriction that causes a bit of a bottleneck back there.
So what do you do? 
Well, you get a 3" MAF and a 3" TIP. Not exactly free to have a shop fab that 3" intake, or to buy it from ATP pre-made.
So you've removed some of the restriction on the cold side. But what about the hot side? Well the first priority in a turbo system is to get exhaust moving quickly, so you remove the cat and get a nice big honkin test pipe and downpipe. That adds up too.
So now you've got air and and the potential for air out, but the turbo isn't taking ful advantage of it yet. You've still got that teeny tiny exhaust manifold. So, you swap that out for a high flow.
Now look back at the whole project and sum up the costs, it's really about the same.
An ATP high-flow vs. a full GT turbo manifold? Can be had for a similar price range. Sure a bllas out top of the line manifold will set you back, but I don't think you're going for that, right?
The 3" MAF and 3" TIP? Well, your programming is going to need the 3" MAF and it's not going to fit well on stuff made for a 2.5" stock setup, so you're likely going to be spending money there whether you go full GT or elim in some way or form. What's the diff between setting it up for the little eliminator inlet or the bigger GT inlet?
The exhaust? If you don't have a TP/HFC already you're going to get one, and there isn't a huge price differential between the pieces with a stock flange and the pieces with the flange for the GT turbo.
And let's not forget the body and soul of the setup: the turbo... a GT2871r is 1,190 from ATP. The Eliminator version is $1,690 from them so going with the full GT turbo allows you to re-allocate $500 back into the rest of the build.
Plus you can sell your stock equipment to offset some of the conversation as well, which is a nice rebate on your project.
To shake up the mix remember that people are changing their setups all the time so some of this stuff could be had on the cheap used... stainless steel downpipes don't really wear out. Someone elses TIP/MAF setup will be on the market at some point. You know? 
And look, don't take this the wrong way, I'm not telling you you're wrong or putting you down or anything like that. If you want to do the eliminator do it. I certainly did, due to circumstances being somewhat out of my control. What I am doing is facilitating your look at the big picture to give you information to mull over while you plan this out. Take your time, look at what's out there, and then pull the trigger. Don't just jump into an eliminator because it's supposed to be "easier". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Were you north bound on Rt. 309 10/28? I could have sworn you went passed me but I could tell the rims and such.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

BAGS FTW


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Ok guys, unless we're discussing LVs plans for BT setups let's take the BT talk elsewhere. It's great discussion, but it doesn't belong in his thread.








edite: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4096409


_Modified by robbyb413 at 3:52 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
i'd love a set of matte finish mirrors.

Let's get back on this... somebody want to do some photoshopping for motivation? IMO it could really add a nice touch to an already well-done car.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_yea.. i was just pricing out a full kit, the deal breaker right now is the downpipe issue.. not paying 500+ for a 5 bolt down pipe

nic, pm me or call me. i can get my roomate to build you a down pipe. he runs verocious motorsports in wilm de.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_
nic, pm me or call me. i can get my roomate to build you a down pipe. he runs verocious motorsports in wilm de.

will be in contact then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks for the heads up dave


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

im comming to help install all this


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_im comming to help install all this

as long as you dont break my pinch bolt this time








sent my engine cover out in trade for an older cooler one that will get a bit of lazer flare.
also sent my stock pedals out in trade for some new awe goodness
bought some fresh oil and power steering fluid, because im lazy and still havent fixed my 2year old p/s steering leak








oh and maxed my tank out with 93oct @ $2.59 a gallon










_Modified by Lazer Viking at 5:03 PM 11-3-2008_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*









for ****s and giggles


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Nice photoshop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only thing im not a fan of is the trunk, but who would really care if you did do 2 doors


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I actually really like the filled plate tray. Probably damn hard to do, and then of course the question becomes where else to you put your plate, but that would look great on a car.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
oh and maxed my tank out with 93oct @ $2.59 a gallon










87 is 2.79 here


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

oh mama that shop is wicked. one day my friend, one day


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (20vMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vMatt* »_
87 is 2.79 here









It's $1.91 today










_Modified by zombieattack at 7:05 PM 11/3/2008_


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

wow, 93 is like 2.50sumthin by me i believe


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

well 1.91 is 87, 93 is like 2.30 ish.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (zombieattack)*

We were at like 4.15/gallon for 91 about a month ago. It is almost impossible to find anything higher than 91 here.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

the ass looks like a dodge neon!
good chop non the less......damn i love your car with four or two doors.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

i would probably mold a euro plate tub into the rear bumper if i were to shave my bumper
i wish making it a coupe was easier.. i am in love with the idea


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

You should make a lipt on the rear trunk to flare out and follow the bumper, you know what i mean?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_You should make a lipt on the rear trunk to flare out and follow the bumper, you know what i mean?

like a hatch blend ?
the trunk is already flush


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
i wish making it a coupe was easier.. i am in love with the idea

It's easy to make it into a coupe... drive to the dealership, trade it for an a5.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

shave the door handles and fender blinker and ur gold son.... gold!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_shave the door handles and fender blinker and ur gold son.... gold!

+ lower door moldings.


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (20vMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vMatt* »_
87 is 2.79 here










3.10 here... I hate upstate ny


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nic, there is a place local to me (philly area) that does great work and would build whatever you wanted for an exhaust system. they also do custom tubular manifolds, intercoolers, body work, etc. they're very very reasonable and come highly recommended by myself and many other locals. check them out: http://www.motionthree.com they did my exhaust as well as my frame notching. oh and keep merrigan away from your wallet, and your


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

whatd i do to you haha?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

nothing, i just like giving you a hard time. ha. make sure you give sherman merman a bunch of **** next time you see him


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_nic, there is a place local to me (philly area) that does great work and would build whatever you wanted for an exhaust system. they also do custom tubular manifolds, intercoolers, body work, etc. they're very very reasonable and come highly recommended by myself and many other locals. check them out: http://www.motionthree.com they did my exhaust as well as my frame notching. oh and keep merrigan away from your wallet, and your









thanks buck, i'll look into them
as far as my wallet, merrigan can have it... theres nothing in it








and hes the one in charge of beer usually.. so problem solved there too


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

thats right, i forgot merrigan is an alcoholic


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_thats right, i forgot merrigan is an alcoholic

















lel


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

ask merrigan about how i barter trading shifts @ apple for beer. ha.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

was darn good too haha good times, hop back over the pond damn you!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*FV-QR*

word. well i'll be back in december and we'll have to hit the bar sometime around xmas. in the spring, geschäft was going to put together a bbq you and nic should come to that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

nic check your PM's.


----------



## wappynoots (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

bump for this car. never looked into your timeline but looks awesome. more pics!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (wappynoots)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just got some valeo ecodes yesterday
ordering the ddm 55w kit for them, and moving my vvme hid to the fogs, after a bulb change
last week i deleted the pcv system and put in a catch can, and relocated my evap system to the raintray
i need to pick up a timing belt kit, motor and tranny mounts and a new clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

sounds like fun. what exactly is a catch can for? sorry nooooooob moment.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

sweet, i want the see the 55w kit in the ecodes


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_sounds like fun. what exactly is a catch can for? sorry nooooooob moment.

to keep the excess oil and oil blow by back out of the motor, rather then dumping it back into the intake stream.. should keep the oil out of the intercooler, that and it cleaned up my engine bay by removing all of that pcv crap


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
to keep the excess oil and oil blow by back out of the motor, rather then dumping it back into the intake stream.. should keep the oil out of the intercooler, that and it cleaned up my engine bay by removing all of that pcv crap

is it something good to do in general or just engines you plan on going BT with?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

any car can do it. it really keeps the intake air clean, the inside of your intercooler and manifold clean, as well as cuts down the intake air temps, seeing as there isnt hot oil/oil fumes mixed in with your air.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

im a total noob when it comes to this catch can/pcv work.
can it be done an AEB...anyone care to hold my hand? id like to clean up my bay a little bit.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unorthodoksa4* »_im a total noob when it comes to this catch can/pcv work.
can it be done an AEB...anyone care to hold my hand? id like to clean up my bay a little bit.

yeah I need some pictures.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

i'll try to get some pictures and a more detailed explaination up tommorow


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i'll try to get some pictures and a more detailed explaination up tommorow 

i'm like a two year old. i learn by pictures


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i'll try to get some pictures and a more detailed explaination up tommorow 

awesome man...thanks


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

sorry for the dirt, its winter...
















Oil Catch Tanks collect the oil, moisture and blow-by gas that causes carbon and sludge build-up in the intake system and engine to keep them clean even under the hardest driving conditions.
most people upgrade to oil catch cans to relieve pressure from the crank case (pcv positive crankcase ventilation)
for high performance applications, especially on the 1.8t it lacks the ability to properly relieve pressure when the engine is pushed to its limits 
other people (myself included) do this more for looks then performance, i wanted to get rid of all the ugly pcv pipes that run to the left of the engine cover.
some people may argue that the catch can should be re routed into the turbo inlet, but i have heard that really only makes a difference when the engine is pushed to high rpms (which i dont plan on doing)
so i just have mine capped off with a small filter 
you can see the catch can tucked under the coolant tank in the first picture.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

damn, i thought the catch can went on the pass. side of the engine. you deleted the hard line coming off the TIP at the pancake valve (think thats what its called) right? then you just routed the line off the crankcase over to the driverside where your can is located?
which OCC did you go with?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

the catch can can go where ever you can reach your line to
yea i deleted the hard line and pcv valve, i put a fitting a reducer off the hose that comes off the back of the head, and ran it over to the can
i just have a crappy ebay can.. i needed to drain my paypal account so i bought it.. if i were to do it again i would go with something else, something baffled if i was going to re route it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

alright, that makes sense...i just found your thread on AZ. did you delete anything else or just the PCV and hardlines?
i read the ebay unit is good for those running under about 6500 rpms, otherwise it may not hold the pressure. 
so all you need is a vac. line coming off the back of the head going into the can and thats it?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

yea, i just have crank vent running into the can, with a filter on the other end of the can
i tried to delete the evap system.. but my car didnt like it too much, so i hooked it back up, and relocated it to the rain tray.. im gonna get a resistor and see if that dosent fix the problem when desconnected


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

so the filter vents the air back into the atmosphere?
sorry nic im just trying to visualize this because i see many setups. some reroute the air back into the manifold or intake(im guessing via an already existing line. 
i like your setup better i think, mostly because it seems simpler. im gonna check out ebay now, did it come with all you needed?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

yea, filter just vents
the one i bought only came with the tank and a few additional nipples for the tank, i had to buy all the fittings, reducers, hoses, and filters else where 
simple is my name.. i dont like clutter, especially in my bay, and it will get even less cluttered eventually


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

ya im going for the same thing, the 034 unit is like 100$ with the filter.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

real clean sir, i like a lot


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

damn nic, clean your engine


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (goody6691)*

you cant whore your car out... due to its stock stance...
so you whore the engine out


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

all that engine talk just went straight over my head....haha, oh well i'll learn. thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_damn nic, clean your engine









damn dave, fix your engine


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_you cant whore your car out... due to its stock stance...
so you whore the engine out









damn.. you are onto me


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Nic, can you give me a link to the can you bought off ebay? i want to make sure i get one i can throw a filter on.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i cant find the exact one i bought. but they all look the same and come with all the same crap more or less


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

ya thats whay im seeing...
i like the look of this one








but im not sure which is the inlet and which is the outlet.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

either can be the inlet outlet, mine dosent have that tube on the side, and i dont know what its for


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

to look sick!!!!!!111


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_either can be the inlet outlet, mine dosent have that tube on the side, and i dont know what its for









my best guess is to show the oil level...i may pick that one up, i just need to figure out where to get the filter.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

your local parts store should have it, pep boys, autozone or canadian equivalent


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_your local parts store should have it, pep boys, autozone or *canadian equivalent * 

some guy on a street corner.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

nah just hit up the gas station/grocery store/hardware store for things you need, like hose clamps.. ha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

i work at home depot...and canadian tire! lool


----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

lovin the car.
one of my favorites on here


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

nic, you wanna help me with my catch can?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (jayraudi9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayraudi9* »_lovin the car.
one of my favorites on here

thanks dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_nic, you wanna help me with my catch can?









sure thing homie


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

we'll exchange beer for labor, eh?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

not a big beer drinker, but a pack of smokes and some liquor works for me


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

aiight, i think i can handle that. cowboy killers for tommy tough nuts?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_aiight, i think i can handle that. cowboy killers for tommy tough nuts?

nope, camel killers


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

word. i used to smoke those back in the day.


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

Car looks sick as always! I also bought the same catch can. Ordered black but they sent red. Any chance I can talk you into helping me install too? Im out in kutztown. 
Now I just need to figure out how to freakin hose into my v6. I popped my hood and looked at the lines and quickly gave up. I have no idea what to splice into, the two crank case hoses join at a vaccum pump. 




_Modified by Euro Skank at 2:48 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

should be fairly straight forward like mine was http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i bought a new shift knob


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

you have 6 speeds?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

nope.. gotta figure something out to get rid of the shift pattern on the top
or i'll just swap an s4 trans into it


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

that looks great, a usp knob or a3?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

i have an a3 red stitched knob for sale nic. see my classifieds, its 5 spd too


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_that looks great, a usp knob or a3?

A3.. hopefully the grey is close to my interior


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i have my feelers out for a B6 5 speed perf knob...i think they fit our cars perfectly.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

this is the one i have...i honestly don't know where its from
(oh and its for sale, so buy it.)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

want to just sell the knob?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

nope.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

i want a perf knob, wheel, and e-brake handle


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

so buy mine. i need it gone. i have an r-line at home.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

but i has no e-brake or wheel


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

oh snap, when did my timeline get moved to the classifieds ?


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

can you identify which car mine came from? and i mean that seriously. i have no idea and the person who sold it to me won't tell me.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

buck, im pretty sure that thats an a3 knob, i dont recall b6's having red stitching
-bought a new coolant temp sensor, finally


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i feel ya about the temp sensor


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*

mines been broken since i bought the car, it will be nice to have a working temp gauge


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Any new pics.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

i'll have some new interior pics in a few weeks.. exterior pics will have to wait untill i get new coils, new parts, and some body work gets done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

can't wait homie.







shiz gonna be nice!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

f*ck winter slowing progress


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_f*ck winter slowing progress








werd
you at work ?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

just got done at 12 f*ckin am


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

installed my A3 knob, and hacked off my shifter the other night








also installed my new coolant temp sensor, its pretty nice having a working temp gauge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

merry christmas guys


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_merry christmas guys









right back at ya http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

Here's my present to you, a picture i never uploaded from h20i!!
I have some more ill get to later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

i was wondering if you were ever going to up those 
thanks boss








can i have full size ?
pweaseeeeeee 


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 10:10 AM 12-25-2008_


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*

niiiiiiiice


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

http://flickr.com/photos/dubau...zes/l/


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (skiba)*


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*

^ new desktop.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

heres whats done of the suede, and you can see the A3 knob peekig through at the bottom


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Nice job so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like you knob......alot


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Nice job so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like you knob......alot


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

plasti-dipped my abs modual, washer res, and power steering res


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*








Your engine bay is so clean. I wish mine was half as clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

damn that suede interior is taking you a loooooong time. 
i want a full frontal picture of your knob. from what i can see (the tip of it) it looks good.








engine bay looks nasty. in a good way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (thepirate)*

get a new shooter for christmas? shots look great


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

yes sir


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

do tell


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

damn boi looks good.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (merrigan)*


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

nikon d60 with an 18-55 and a 55-200
i think im gonna pick up a fisheye lens and some other goodies for it this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_damn that suede interior is taking you a loooooong time. 

sorry, its not sunny and beautiful here every day


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_

Saved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome picture


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

it was the A8 A4 brotheren of the past


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

the knob


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

wow that looks soo perfect!


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*

Just tell people you never use 6th gear


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

i already tried using the reverse the other day


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

lookim great dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*

skiba the pic from h2o is hella late but so sexy.
lazer the more i see pics of your car the more i want s4 skirts and the euro flat 5s


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (skiba)*


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

whos that sneaky bastard on the left...


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

Car is looking clean as ever, and your engine bay is mad clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

I want the crap out of some fat fives.


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_plasti-dipped my abs modual, washer res, and power steering res 

look awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (yves-d)*

thanks guys.. i just got my podi, cant wait to put it in and get rid of this center vent gauge


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_thanks guys.. i just got my podi, cant wait to put it in and get rid of this center vent gauge









i noticed the markings/numbers on the podi are a little further recessed and a little more toward the outer edge of the gauge than the VDO i had...so its not AS great in the center vent...but im still not a fan of pods.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (unorthodoksa4)*

i couldnt pass up his holiday sale, im usually not a fan of pods either, but i think this will work only because its as oem as it possibly could be


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i couldnt pass up his holiday sale, im usually not a fan of pods either, but i think this will work only because its as oem as it possibly could be

very true, quite literally the same fitment as it is molded from the same piece.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

pics of the podi?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (20vMatt)*

eh, in due time.. im not thrilled with it, because its black and it dosent match, trying to find some paint that matches http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

where did you get the battery cover thing or did that come on your car?
and i see you found a different engine cover.
car looks dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

any new pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadleavesdie* »_where did you get the battery cover thing or did that come on your car?
and i see you found a different engine cover.
car looks dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

rain tray cover came with the car
i traded my facelift engine cover for this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and no new pics till it goes back into summer mode with new coils


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

got some replacement interior parts, to replace my broken/cracked/torn stuff


----------



## gettuneuroed (Jan 25, 2009)

is any of that **** even useable for you nic?


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (gettuneuroed)*

Car looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Blows my mind how low you can keep that thing and drive everyday.
What size tire is that on the euros, it looks real low pro.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_

i didnt realize this picture was so grainy til i saw it on my desktop, ill have to fix that...one day


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mstadt)*

bobby, yes i can use quite a few of them.. maybe i'll try to customize some of the other little things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Mstadt* »_Car looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Blows my mind how low you can keep that thing and drive everyday.
What size tire is that on the euros, it looks real low pro. 
 
thanks, its a chore to drive , but oh well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
tires are 215/35 on an 8.5" wheel


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

some pics from last year.. i need more visual motivation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BankinonA4 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Sweet pics. I read a little about the PCV and catch can stuff, thanks for heading me in the right direction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. This will be next on the list, might as well do it with my intake plans.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

nicee piccss.. i cant wait for some showssss


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (BLK1.8Turbo)*

oh and uhh
picked up an oetty grille 








no the s4 badge isnt staying


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 1:38 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## Enur (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I have never seen that grille before ... Looks pretty cool actually. 
I'm looking forward to see how that looks on the car...


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_picked up an oetty grille 









Oh but your car was so nice without that. Don't do it!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
Oh but your car was so nice without that. Don't do it!

i got it for a steal.. i'll paint it, try it on and if i dont like it i can get rid of it and keep the rs4, but i have always liked the oetty grille, and some cars can pull it off.. i hope mine is one of them


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

technically thats my oetty grille


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

cat fight!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

doooode keep the S4 badge people will be so confused! and it will be AWESOME! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








j/k

i've never seen that grill before.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_technically thats my oetty grille

no, technically your RS4 grille, is on my car


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Never really liked that grille, but it might look good on your car. Arent they kind of pricey?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

for those who havent seen it on a car, here are a couple


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Never really liked that grille, but it might look good on your car. Arent they kind of pricey?

very


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

not a big fan or the otti grille but i think you can pull it off.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

The only cars that I've seen around recently that have pulled it off are that black car in the 1st pic and kencmillers's silver avant running the full oetty setup. It just doesn't work usually. I hope you have better luck, mine is still sitting on my closet floor, never to be put on my car again.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

robby, i think silver cars would have a tougher time pulling it off than others. ive never been a huge fan, but there are always a few exceptions.


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

I think you can pull it off if you use chunker RS4 mech.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Soupie69uk)*

^ i've thought about that


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i think you can pull that off with a darker car


----------



## JumboBlack1.8 (Sep 23, 2006)

If you don't end up liking that Oetty grill, u can go ahead and send it my way for my RS4, hehe
I think it'll look good tho


----------



## acceleration (Apr 18, 2006)

Got some questions for you about your A8s.
What tire sizes are you running? Do you rub the the rear control arm on the inside? If not - do you have spacers? Do the fronts rub the fenders? Are your fenders rolled?
Thanks!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (acceleration)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acceleration* »_Got some questions for you about your A8s.
What tire sizes are you running? Do you rub the the rear control arm on the inside? If not - do you have spacers? Do the fronts rub the fenders? Are your fenders rolled?
Thanks!


215/35, no i dont rub the rear control arm, yes i have 15mm spacers in the back, and 10 up front
no my fronts dont rub, and yes my fenders are rolled as well as the liners are trimed


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
215/35, no i dont rub the rear control arm, yes i have 15mm spacers in the back, and 10 up front
no my fronts dont rub, and yes my fenders are rolled as well as the liners are trimed

well that ticks all the boxes


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (dubmob_vr6)*

i am a blunt and to the point kind of guy


----------



## Euro Skank (Feb 1, 2008)

If I drove out there and bought the Beer could you give me a hand putting a catch can on my V6? Pppppplease?


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Euro Skank)*

Just wanted to say nice car man and give props to a local http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (NGTT)*

shaving my engine cover
















finished my suede
















i still need to stop by the upholstery shop and get quote on recovering my headliner/ slider


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Engine covers looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

damn man...that looks VERY VERY classy.


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Engine covers looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 engine cover http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is it gonna get painted??


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (upperlevel2120)*

looks good dude. did you wrap what would be the wood grain trim yourself? if so howd you do that. i was thinking about doing that to the s.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (NGTT)*

damn nic looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'm shaving my engine cover too, but i'm taking everything off.


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

Do plaid everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (NGTT)*

1.8t's dont have wood trim. we have a painted alum trim and its not covered. it comes as a medium gray.


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_ shaving my engine cover
















finished my suede
















i still need to stop by the upholstery shop and get quote on recovering my headliner/ slider

Damnnn!! I was in the process of a similar project! Haha.


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Looks like some good bondo work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

engine cover will look tits! you going to paint it texture black?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (NGTT)*

no i didnt, it came that way in my car.. i was thinking about wrapping it in the suede, but it seems like it would be too much effort, and im worried about the suede getting wet when i open my door to get in out on a rainy day


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (GregN96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GregN96* »_Do plaid everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i used to have burberry, im kinda over the whole plaid thing.. time to get classy


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_engine cover will look tits! you going to paint it texture black?

i was thinking about using either krylon or vht crinkle paint on all of my engine covers, hopefully it will come out in a rougher texture, like the s4 engine covers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

You have made the ugliest color interior combo into one of the nicest.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mstadt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mstadt* »_
Damnnn!! I was in the process of a similar project! Haha.

which one ?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i think i am going to make a turbo inlet pipe out of some leftover intercooler piping i have next week.. stay tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

The engine cover thang. Only with a facelift one. O well, its different than mine still. I really like the looks of yours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Mstadt)*

looks real classy nic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Any updates on the engine cover Nic?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

did a little more sanding, need to do a final skim coat of filler, and it should be good to go
- got my timing belt kit, snub mount, and new throttle body this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

yay, a timing belt job! pick a day i'm off, i wanna help.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

march 21st, be there or be square


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

good luck with the timing belt it wasnt that hard but was time consuming..if u want i have all the specs for torqing the screws for everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro A4* »_good luck with the timing belt it wasnt that hard but was time consuming..if u want i have all the specs for torqing the screws for everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we both have bentleys


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

i want summer to get here already so i can see a clean and low viking ship


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_i want summer to get here already so i can see a clean and low viking ship









you see its high and dirty status now. its a complete 180 from what ppl think of the laser car.. his sport is actually a tad higher then mine! lol


----------



## Quattro A4 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

oo ok and i didnt know lazer had a secretary


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Quattro A4)*

^^ haha.
i know he's ridin' high and dirty right now. i bet he's sooo embarrassed.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_^^ haha.
i know he's ridin' high and dirty right now. i bet he's sooo embarrassed.

welcome to my world, minus the dirty...summer and winter


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_^^ haha.
i know he's ridin' high and dirty right now. i bet he's sooo embarrassed.

Thats why there havent been any exterior shots







I bet we will get a good amount of pics when coils go back on and its dropped on its nuts again.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_^^ haha.
i know he's ridin' high and dirty right now. i bet he's sooo embarrassed.

I think hes more embarrassed that matts actually lower


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
welcome to my world, minus the dirty...summer and winter









you have one of the nicest B5s that is NOT lowered. you should be proud you can pull off such a thing!
PAGE 16 WOOT WOOT!


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*

A dirty car huh........


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
you have one of the nicest B5s that is NOT lowered. you should be proud you can pull off such a thing!
PAGE 16 WOOT WOOT!









damn...that makes me feel good.
how does it go though, "everything is better lower?"


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

i am embarassed, yes its dirty, yes its high, no you will not get exterior pics till its back in proper viking mode, and yes there will be lots of pics up once its back, and yes i have a secratary


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

and yes you spelled secretary wrong


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i'll sneak a few pictures for the net to see.. hehe i'm good at that


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_
I think hes more embarrassed that matts actually lower

zing!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

thats what i have a secretary for 
no pictures *******


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i am embarassed, yes its dirty, yes its high, no you will not get exterior pics till its back in proper viking mode, and yes there will be lots of pics up once its back, and yes i have a secratary 

atleast your driving yours nic. my car has only moved twice since november. its half apart and i have a check list when spring hits. 
are you all going to dubs at the beach this year?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

i plan on it, and i think they are too (matt and nic).. DATB is where i'll have my new wheels and stance going on.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

why did my post get deleted







is robby ninja deleting posts and not letting people know?


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_ shaving my engine cover
















finished my suede
















i still need to stop by the upholstery shop and get quote on recovering my headliner/ slider
Thats a dope idea to shave the engine cover.
Your car is mad clean all the time








Looking forward to more pictures this spring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by deadleavesdie at 10:46 AM 2-25-2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadleavesdie* »_Thats a dope idea to shave the engine cover.
Your car is mad clean all the time








Looking forward to more pictures this spring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by deadleavesdie at 10:46 AM 2-25-2009_

thanks, doin some business this week, hopefully have this thing back on the ground by the end of march http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

alright, i had hoped to not be in this dilemma, but i cant decide on new coilovers for my car, so i need your help
im trying to keep the price tag under $900
only need to me height adjustable
need to offer atleast 3" of drop
would like stainless bodies, but could go without
would really like a lifetime warranty
unless they are barely used, i dont not want anything used
not really interested in vmaxx
koni's are too expensive now, but dont go low enough in the rear for me
st coilovers only offer 2.4" of max drop 
(just re checked, they are 2.8")
these look to be my top option right now
http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1915
i guess st coils are on the list now too
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4135424
what else to i have to choose from ?



_Modified by Lazer Viking at 9:04 PM 3-10-2009_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I was at like 22.5/.8 with my Konis before my new control arms. Now I'm maxed out in the front and I'm barely under 23" GTF. WTF?
Why don't you want Vmaxx? I haven't really heard anything about the other two you mentioned. Plus the first link you posted said they were for 95-98 AWD A4s only....kind of odd. 
I guess the second set sounds decent for the money. Can't beat $685. I think I'm gonna get a new set of coilovers soon and these prices are pretty good let me know what you go with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Are you not interested in modding a set? It's not that technical to remove a bit of the strut in front, and the rear mounting points can be relocated. It also allows you to maintain strut travel so you aren't on the bumpstops.
Just naming an option.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_Are you not interested in modding a set? It's not that technical to remove a bit of the strut in front, and the rear mounting points can be relocated. It also allows you to maintain strut travel so you aren't on the bumpstops.
Just naming an option.

i've thought about it, but that would void the warranty if they ever needed to be rebuilt
and i am not interested in vmaxx because i have heard from a few people, that if you take them low low they will blow out rather fast
and now with only a 1 year warranty i dont really want that


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

put my ecodes and 55w ddm hids in and damnnnn are they bright
oh, and shes running again, damn cam position sensor


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i bet it looks awesome nic..glad i could be of some assistance to fixing your car.. lmao
oh and i'm lower then you.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

get your jabs in now


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

YO! You need to fix your paint!








Did you roll your fenders Bobby? Looks like you do some rubba dub dubin'
Nic...........................GET IN SUMMER MODE ALREADY!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_YO! You need to fix your paint!








Did you roll your fenders Bobby? Looks like you do some rubba dub dubin'
Nic...........................GET IN SUMMER MODE ALREADY!

chris.........................SEND ME SOME MONEY SO I CAN BUY COILS!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Hmmmmm I thought you had a set picked out. Start baking more cakes and save that money boy!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

if only i got paid per cake


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Why did I never think about selling baked goods for money???


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_Why did I never think about selling baked goods for money???

can make some bank son
can even afford a 10 year old entry level luxury car with over 150k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_YO! You need to fix your paint!








Did you roll your fenders Bobby? Looks like you do some rubba dub dubin'
Nic...........................GET IN SUMMER MODE ALREADY!

its not warm enough to fix it properly yet.. or it would of been.
not rolled and i only slightl hit if i'm turning and there is a nasty dip.. any other rubbing is from the inner fender liner.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

fakeout bump...

i know everyone loves to see this thread bump haha.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

bastard! now i'm making you get up at 630 am saturday when i come to help with the tb/wp installs.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

ill be at work son.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

texture paint is a bitch
doing tbelt/water pump/electric fan kit/snub mount/cleanup this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

yo man. we should definitely meet up sometime and take some pics or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (NGTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NGTT* »_yo man. we should definitely meet up sometime and take some pics or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

deffinatly, i need to get my car back into shape... then there will be photo shoots all around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (NGTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NGTT* »_yo man. we should definitely meet up sometime and take some pics or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i dont know ya, but i'm local, i'll put my car int osome pics, as long as you take them of the pass side only.. lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

finally finished my t-belt job... took my sweet ass time on it and cleaned everything up while it was apart, all went smoothly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

.17 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
We want coils back on your car!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

as do i, hopefully ordering a set tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

cant wait to see the new setup.
i may be joining you boys in the awd game again








Not in an audi. but its got an exhaust note to die for


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_cant wait to see the new setup.
i may be joining you boys in the awd game again








Not in an audi. but its got an exhaust note to die for























.:R you serious Alex?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Im expecting a phone call to make it serious








60k BMP stock stock mint mint mint 2nd owner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

wasnt it just a few months ago when you said you would never own another black car ?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Or was it the time you said you might be getting back into a audi?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

or the time where you said you wanted another b5 ?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

or the time you.....
ah i got nothing haha


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (merrigan)*

well i could have told you fellas i was an indecisive *****!
he wouldn't take the offer apparently a grand is a huge deal, we'll see if he calls back in a few days


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_well i could have told you fellas i was an indecisive *****!
he wouldn't take the offer apparently a grand is a huge deal, we'll see if he calls back in a few days

Noooooooooooooooo!
On topic. Nic you are really lacking in the update department http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








Isn't winter time over for you fools yet!!??


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

i just updateddddd


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

order placed


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Better late then never.........


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

dont you have a bumper to put on ?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I think I left my A8's at your house, Ill be over this weekend to pick those back up bud.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

you left your ecodes and quattro here too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

touche (tü-ˈshâ) sir.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

















tommorow http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

hey, i have that same box on my sofa.. ******


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

nice, glad to see she is coming along


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Its about F-ing time! What kind did you end up going with? I can't read the box...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Its about F-ing time! What kind did you end up going with? I can't read the box...


ST's
they look real nice to be honest but i guess the final reaction will be when they are on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

They look sweet


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

once you drive it for a week you will fall in love, trust me i know


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh snap! Looking intense.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (GregN96)*

nice dude, ive considered these as well.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

now we both have green springs


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

no all 3 of us


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

losers.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_no all 3 of us

no all 4 of us


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_now we both have green springs

i thought you had konis?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_
i thought you had konis?









he does, as does chris (pirate), koni's in the lst yr or 2 have green springs now.. i think they are just using stasis springs instead of having their own, since stasis uses koni struts and are now teamed up with ohlin.. so i dont think they use koni struts anymore.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (NGTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NGTT* »_yo man. we should definitely meet up sometime and take some pics or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

when you guys do this, let me know








nic why are you putting coilovers on a totaled pre facelift


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

car is retardedly low right now. couldnt even fit my finger between the fender and lip


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i have a pic of it i'm too lazy to upload


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_i have a pic of it i'm too lazy to upload


come on post it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (upperlevel2120)*

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (skiba)*

i received an awesome text this morning, looks sickkk nic


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

Yes ,does look good. 
Welcome back jedi.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*









front is stupid low at 21.75" ground to fender
rear is stupid high at 23.5 ground to fender
even this low i can still crank the coils down another 1.5"
the front will be comming up, so i can tun
and the rear will be comming down, and just got my 20mm spacers for the rear
these coils are greaaaaat


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

you wish you had low








looking tight as hell nic, id say bring it up to at least 22.1 to be able to turn and not kill your fenders.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_you wish you had low








looking tight as hell nic, id say bring it up to at least 22.1 to be able to turn and not kill your fenders.

fenders are already killed.. id just like to turn carefree, i guess im getting old


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
fenders are already killed.. id just like to turn carefree, i guess im getting old









haha you must be







i must be too bc i went through that with two car and now with the R i just want it to be hassle free driving


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks so tight nic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

MEGA RAKE! haha lookin nice tho. cant wait to see the stance dialed in with those 20mm spacers out back. 
Oh and is that a vanillaroma tree i spy???


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (bbkid43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbkid43* »_MEGA RAKE! haha lookin nice tho. cant wait to see the stance dialed in with those 20mm spacers out back. 
Oh and is that a vanillaroma tree i spy???

you know it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RogueEcon (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

love the wheels & color


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (RogueEcon)*

so so so so sexy, lets photoshoot someday soon


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_so so so so sexy, lets photoshoot someday soon









deff, i was thinking something mid april a lil get together for some summer mode pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i wanna join, if you guys will do it kinda close to home.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

pennsylvania photoshoot








looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Soupie69uk (Feb 5, 2005)

Gonna look super sweet once you get the spacers on and level it out how you want it!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Soupie69uk)*

I say jack the rear up to 26" and leave the front. It'd look uber dopetastic!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_I say jack the rear up to 26" and leave the front. It'd look uber dopetastic!









ill get right on that


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_I say jack the rear up to 26" and leave the front. It'd look uber dopetastic!








 I was going to do that just to see how amazing it looked haha.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

Looks ill man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

we need to get those fogs done homeboy


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_we need to get those fogs done homeboy

yup.. i need to get my other valence painted and on too


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Damn that thing is low! Nic looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wish my konis would go down a little more in the front


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

That's epic. sew lo
Love those wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*

hello this is your control arms here speaking, we f'n hate you right now


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*

badass, lets move the photoshoot to may, the rest of april i am backed up with work unfortunately


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

cant be the first or 2nd weekend, i'll be in florida.


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

I don't know how you guys drive like that! I could never have done that! Could also do with the fact I was poking not tucking.
Looks good though!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

then the 3rd week it shall be!


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

that looks bad a** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lowduberz)*

Wow..noob moment...But what grill is that, hard to tell from pics..


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

looks like a4 to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

Yeah I figured it out, 5 slat a4...apossed to my 4 slat.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

i can see how you were confused by the angle though. haha


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

To be honest, I never knew the pre facelift were different then facelift. Until the last page.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Mstadt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mstadt* »_I don't know how you guys drive like that! I could never have done that! Could also do with the fact I was poking not tucking.
Looks good though!

you can be at that height and poke, i was, and nick will be poking soon with some spacers to get thant stance on point


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
you can be at that height and poke, i was, and nick will be poking soon with some spacers to get thant stance on point

we raised the car about an inch


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_To be honest, I never knew the pre facelift were different then facelift. Until the last page.









theres a different a4 grille for preface and facelift?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_
theres a different a4 grille for preface and facelift?

yes, pre has 5 bars, facelift has 4.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

Nic, where did you order your coils from? and how much, if you don't mind me asking...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (20vMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vMatt* »_Nic, where did you order your coils from? and how much, if you don't mind me asking...

we both ordered them from AMI on this forum for 745 shipped.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

^ what he said


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (kish0000)*

ohgdodamn


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif wawa


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

nic what are your wheel, et, tire, spacer size. my next move is spacers.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

18x8.5 A8 fat fives 45ET with a 215/35/18 tire with 15mm front and 20mm rear... 
god we do hang out too much.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

have you boys gone "official" yet?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*









exclusive imo


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

i guess the secret is out















final offset is et 30 up front and et 25 in the rear tires are 215/35 falken 512



















_Modified by Lazer Viking at 2:44 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

LOVE that color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (P Q)*

You don't need me to tell you this, but the car is cover worthy. How much room do you have in the rear? I'm contemplating the same tire size with some et20 wheels and about the same gtf.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Awarof4)*

plenty of room, i could probably squeeze another 5mm out of the offset in the rear i'd like to find someone with some 25mm's for me to test out actually
as far as cover worthy, i think not..pictures make it look much nicer then it is, but thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

thanks nic. im thinking about how far i want to space my wheels. 
whare can i pick up some nice spacers and bolts at a good price?
and nic, i have missed those wheels for months... im glad their back on. 
did you refinish the wheels yet?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

thanks tim
for spacers and bolts your gonna spend atleast 100 a pair new.. keep an eyes on the classifieds for used ones, i snagged the 20's with bolts for like 75 bucks


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Your car is sick! I'll have to hang out with you and bobby some time.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (OrangeWagon)*

bump, i need to get crackin on this thing


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

i got all kinds of projects if you are bored of workin on yours haha.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*

yeah i would love some help with suede.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

i gave up on suede, i still need to go to the upholstery shop and get a quote for my headliner
started prepping my new front valence today, and continued sanding the oetty grille


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i gave up on suede, i still need to go to the upholstery shop and get a quote for my headliner
started prepping my new front valence today, and continued sanding the oetty grille

I called 10 headliner shops today. They all quoted me no less then $50 and I did all the hard work all ready!








I can't find the number of the guy I called last summer when I did the plaid....he quoted me $20 to $30!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

thats without material in the price right ?
i have no trouble spending the money to get it done.. im just too lazy to drive 10 minutes to the shop


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

No that is with the material! I bought some normal headliner fabric... non-suede cost me $50. I want it done right by damn....I did all the work all ready! haha


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

I realy dont think $50 is bad at all, not if its done professionaly and with the right glue so it wont start sagging or anything.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (1SHARPCACTUS)*

hell glue and matterials cost that much


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

thats what i was thinking, i was expecting to pay a few hundred with fabric


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

ya man i would expect to pay no less than $200 for the whole job all in.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i guess if you take it apart your self and they just wrap it $50 is about right.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_i guess if you take it apart your self and they just wrap it $50 is about right. 

Seemed a bit steep to me....one guy I called said they mix their own glue and it'd take an hour to put it on....I don't know maybe I'm being a cheap skate....









ps edit: Nic you were right about those rain trays....







Maybe with a little modifying I can make them work with the battery cover. Looks possible.


_Modified by thepirate at 8:00 PM 4/28/2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*









































shes a dirty whore, but i felt like taking pics anyway


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 8:00 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

looks gorgeous man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif how come you dont have centercaps though?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

i have two of them painted, and im too lazy to paint the other two and or put them back in, haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

*love*
can our cars have babys?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_*love*
can our cars have babys?

















Car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

vanillaroma WOOT WOOT!


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

so sexy dude, what camera are you using these days?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_so sexy dude, what camera are you using these days?

d60, these shots were with my 55-200, because i broke my 18-55


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

nice camera and ghey about the 18-55. i'm thinkin about picking up a 10-20 for some car shots


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_nice camera and ghey about the 18-55. i'm thinkin about picking up a 10-20 for some car shots

yea, i've been checking out the sigma 10-20's as well, might have to pick one up to replace the 18-55 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
yea, i've been checking out the sigma 10-20's as well, might have to pick one up to replace the 18-55 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There is a guy selling some lens on one of my local forums here is his post:
"Dropping out of photography, so i've got some nice lenses and other things to sell.
All lenses are Nikon mount only.
Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 wide angle lens. - $400
Lens was bought brand new from Colonial P&H less than a year ago for $630. Perfect condition. Comes with a 77mm Tiffen UV filter, original front and back caps and Nikon brand front and back caps(better quality than the Tokina caps). Comes with the original lens hood and packaging. No damage to either the casing or glass elements.
I LOVED this lens for car shows.
Nikon 70-300mm f/4-5.6 telephoto - $70
Great starter telephoto. Comes with Nikon front and back caps and a 62mm Japan Optics UV filter. No damage to either the casing or glass elements. Comes with the original lens hood.
Nikon 50mm f/1.8 - $60
For as small and simple as this lens was, it was one of my favorites. Amazing sharpness and low light strength. Comes with a Tiffen 52mm UV filter, HOYA 52mm circular polarizer and Nikon front and back caps and original box. No damage to either the casing or the glass elements.
Lowepro Slingshot 200 camera bag - $50
I loved this bag. sling design that holds any small or mid-sized DSLR and multiple lenses. I easily packed my D50 and 4 lenses along with my cables and lens hoods. Comes with add-on bottle holder. Very easy to pull out or put away your camera without dropping the bag to the ground. Is not heavy when fully loaded and does not shift around during movement.
Everything can be brought to a meet to be inspected so you can verify that the lenses are in working order and scratch-free. In fact i'd prefer not to ship, but if it is preferred, I will at the buyers expense.
Pictures:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/k...51693/
If you can't see them, let me know. And sorry for the bad pictures, iPhone sucks and my D50 is about to be boxed up."


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

chris shoot me an IM with this guys info, i've wanted a 50 prime for a long time and for 60 bucks you cant beat it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_chris shoot me an IM with this guys info, i've wanted a 50 prime for a long time and for 60 bucks you cant beat it

you beat me to it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Well damn if I knew it was that awesome I would have bought it myself


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*

damn son, that little whore is looking goooooooooood!


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (thepirate)*










secks


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

that grass i not that green there. i sense some hue enhancements here


----------



## yvesdemers (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

car is awesome as always and picture are also. really like my sigma 10-20 and nikon 50mm f/1.8 they are by far the favorite lens i own. would be curious to see the quality difference of the nikon 12-24 over the 10-20 but dude the sharpness of the 50mm is dead on.


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: (yves-d)*

car looks amazing!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_that grass i not that green there. i sense some hue enhancements here

when was the last time i did NOT edit a picture i took ?
post editing is my bread and butter homie
but i didnt edit the hue for the record.. just brightness and contrast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 9:01 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (yves-d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yves-d* »_car is awesome as always and picture are also. really like my sigma 10-20 and nikon 50mm f/1.8 they are by far the favorite lens i own. would be curious to see the quality difference of the nikon 12-24 over the 10-20 but dude the sharpness of the 50mm is dead on.

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im also curious about the 12-24 comparison
the 50mm is pretty neat, but i dont know how often i would use it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

just got quoted at $500 to recover my headliner, slider, and all pillars in suede... i dont know how i feel about the price yet, but i know they guy does fantastic work.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Thats a good chunk of change. Does he use real suede?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Does he give ****jobs with it?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*

for that much i hope so


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Thats a good chunk of change. Does he use real suede?

yea, most of the price was material... the suede i chose is $80 a yard


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
yea, most of the price was material... the suede i chose is $80 a yard

yea you would


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

now that you mention that the price doesnt seem that steep, but damn nic, youre a baller


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

far from baller, im a cheap ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
didnt ask about the blow jobs though


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Why don't you buy you own suede and take him everything


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Why don't you buy you own suede and take him everything









this is true, but I think good material will cost close to that anyway


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
this is true, but I think good material will cost close to that anyway

Yeah thats why I went with normal headliner material....suede looks nice but to damn expensive!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

yea thats what my thinking is, ill look around and see if i cant find anything for cheaper then that, but he probably gets a decent discount due to buying in bulk


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
yea, i've been checking out the sigma 10-20's as well, might have to pick one up to replace the 18-55 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 That lens never steered me wrong...I would suggest getting one.
Mine got stolen out of my bag.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (deadleavesdie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadleavesdie* »_ That lens never steered me wrong...I would suggest getting one.
Mine got stolen out of my bag.









thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sucks getting **** stolen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*









just put the oetty grille on.. i dont know how i feel about it yet


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

We posted updates at the same time








Honsetly, this may be the first time it think the grille works. Im not a fan of it at all, but it looks good on your car.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

whys the nova outside?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_whys the nova outside?

mom drove it to work, my dad finally finished putting the brakes/drop spindles on


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

that's what i said.. the nova is actually out of the garage, i think Joe's not feeling too well.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i don't like the grill
but it kinda works on your car... i will see it in person soon enough.
have you signed up for the show yet?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_i don't like the grill
but it kinda works on your car... i will see it in person soon enough.
have you signed up for the show yet?

no i need to


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

me too son... me too


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you guys have fun, i wont be thurr


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

The grille works. Its a good look on your car, at least in that pic. Normally not a fan of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Awarof4)*

I need a close up


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_I need a close up









ctrl +


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
mom drove it to work, my dad finally finished putting the brakes/drop spindles on 

Chrysler products all the way kido.....


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
ctrl +
















I never knew that.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (GregN96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GregN96* »_
Chrysler products all the way kido.....

no way jose'


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_







I never knew that.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

i did not know that either...
so i guess when i do sign up i should do audi mod... right?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_i did not know that either...
so i guess when i do sign up i should do audi mod... right?

you could put it in stock or super mod if you really want to, but people will bitch 
i will be in mod though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

k thats what ill put it in


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_k thats what ill put it in

we all need to roll in together, so we can park together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
ctrl +









You suck you just made my screen huge


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
You suck you just made my screen huge









get firefox
its better in 9 out of 10 ways


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

thats a good look on your car man, a real good look


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

i really like that grille on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
get firefox
its better in 9 out of 10 ways

I have it at home I'm at school now surfing the forums


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (thepirate)*

i love the grill


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
we all need to roll in together, so we can park together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you need to come by our house in de... we will have a hose and 2car sleeping spot for my car and my buddys new jetta on air


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

I think the grill looks good in that pic nic, im surprised. I would def need to see it in person to tell if I realy like it though. Did you fix the whole in the mesh?


----------



## bbkid43 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (1SHARPCACTUS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the oetty grille


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_you guys have fun, i wont be thurr


i wont be there either, motor parts are ordered though.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

well finally dave haha
EDIT: 22 Bitches


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (merrigan)*

i have a huge order coming soon. everything for the motor is new. lots of powder work getting done. cage is out, hotchkis sb's are on the way, prob gonna get the kw st's and some willwoods too. oem parts from europe for my facelift euro trunk too







its gona work like stock. still looking for s4 sides though


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_i have a huge order coming soon. everything for the motor is new. lots of powder work getting done. cage is out, hotchkis sb's are on the way, prob gonna get the kw st's and some willwoods too. oem parts from europe for my facelift euro trunk too







its gona work like stock. still looking for s4 sides though

you'll like the st's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
send those sway's my way








------
thanks guys, still undecided myself on it yet.. but we shall see


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i love the grill dude, it works well with the santorin


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_ went lower

























_Modified by Lazer Viking at 11:32 AM 7-30-2008_

what size tires did you have on the celebrations???
215 45 17??


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (upperlevel2120)*

225/45/17's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

thanks


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (upperlevel2120)*

ordered a vr5 right side engine cover
picked up some new mirrors








and gave up on my shaved pre facelift engine cover http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

giver upers never win http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_giver upers never win http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i've sanded and painted the damn thing 4 times, and it still wont texture right..


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

VR5 engine cover is going to clean your bay up nice. And dont give up on the cover !


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
i've sanded and painted the damn thing 4 times, and it still wont texture right.. 

Maybe try some high build primer and some primer sealer over the filler. That's what I've done when paint won't lay right over filler areas.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

i used high build primer the last time.. but i guess i will give the sealer a shot too, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

ill remember this tip for future projects http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_
Maybe try some high build primer and some primer sealer over the filler. That's what I've done when paint won't lay right over filler areas. 

all the work is in prep.. i learned alot from my twin bro the past few days... any inprefections are seen more once the paint is on..
we used 3 diffrent grits of sand papper, a scuff pad, filler primer, sand, scuff, primer, sand, scuff... then paint.
nic.... i cought a show on fuel tv the other day... they had some band on and the bass player looked just like you... i cant rember their name.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

fallout boy?
that dude is the lead singer though....


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

rise aghnst... or somethin like that... i cant spell worth ****


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

against







lets give tim spelling lessons


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

Rise Against







If so i dont see it..
*Edited for failure


_Modified by AEB A4 at 10:26 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

tyler, youre thinking of rage against the machine. theres a band called rise against


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

haha, you right. i *fail*. Thats what they would be called if they had a baby.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

hahaha a big bro-fest with the two bands, and that would be the result


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

this ish just got weird


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_rise against

them.... the bass player looks just like nic...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

i still say its the singer from fallout boy.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

not seeing either one of those guys, haha


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_not seeing either one of those guys, haha










google says this is nic


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*










_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_not seeing either one of those guys, haha

mine was mostly meant to be insulting/not real, lool.
on the right








w00t! for fallout boy.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

ran over a ****ing shovel today
minus the actual shovel part because that obviously would not fit under my car, the handle/stick got stuf and i drug it about a mile till i could find a place to 3wheel my car so i could actually get it out http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 



_Modified by Lazer Viking at 8:13 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

he does kind of look like an extremely queer version of nic


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_he does kind of look like an extremely queer version of nic

extremely queer, or identical?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

im such an idiot..... the band is called Against Me.... 
it was easy to mess up i was close...
the dude top right with shades on


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

nic, grow a beard, then we will get the results


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

i have a beard home slice
and it just so happens against me is one of my favorite bands


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i need to stop hitting **** with my car, in the last week i have hit a shovel, a bird, and a freaking possum http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i finally fixed my long standing idle problem, and my recent limp mode problem.. i just needed to rewire the throttle body







the harness was split








so pumped for this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_ 
so pumped for this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, I am very anxious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
Yes, I am very anxious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a few drinks will fix that on friday


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Chin straps don't count as beards


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

sucks that you guys lost that "what have you done lately" thread


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_sucks that you guys lost that "what have you done lately" thread

sucks that you sold your b5...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

what the hell happened that we lost that thread?


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Love those fat 5's on there, U have me wanting them lol


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (QuattroDriven)*

you headin down to the show on friday?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (NGTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NGTT* »_you headin down to the show on friday?

yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*









only decent shot i've found of my car yet, i didnt even take any of my own http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

your car looks bigger on the interwebz


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

trade me wheels. they are the same color


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

no fare! i have a massive boost leak lol next time we run ill get my corrado lol car looks dope tho, makes me wanna get back to work on mine


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (thepearlblur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepearlblur* »_no fare! i have a massive boost leak lol next time we run ill get my corrado lol car looks dope tho, makes me wanna get back to work on mine

i'll play.. get the A out.. or even the rado..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepearlblur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepearlblur* »_no fare! i have a massive boost leak lol next time we run ill get my corrado lol car looks dope tho, makes me wanna get back to work on mine

excuses








i have missfires and a toasted clutch


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
sucks that you sold your b5...









dont worry its in good hands


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_
dont worry its in good hands









i agree.. just know he is not happy with what he has now...
i still don't know how both of you got bored with an mk3 on air... i actually saw that thing at ski liberty this winter who ever has it now through a roof rack on it.. and it looked amazing...


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

dude is selling it


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
i agree.. just know he is not happy with what he has now...
i still don't know how both of you got bored with an mk3 on air... i actually saw that thing at ski liberty this winter who ever has it now through a roof rack on it.. and it looked amazing... 

because flipping switches is over-rated especially with 100bhp and fwd, after all it was just a 1999 jetta wolfsburg


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*

A super clean and sexy 99 Jetta Wolfsburg


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_
because flipping switches is over-rated especially with 100bhp and fwd, after all it was just a 1999 jetta wolfsburg

idk i don't drive fast im all about looks...


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
idk i don't drive fast im all about looks... 

Im not much of a speed freak myself, but try to look clean and original with a mk3 jetta, good luck


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_
Im not much of a speed freak myself, but try to look clean and original with a mk3 jetta, good luck

its not that hard to be clean and original. u just have to take ur time and see what works u cant expect to hop into a mk3 and it be a show stopper it takes time


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*

...as with everything. 


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_
try to look clean and original with a mk3 jetta, good luck

It seems like you're over-analyzing and trying too hard, brah. 
Just do your own thing and don't worry about what everyone else is thinking/doing. 
That's what I do, anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re:*

remember that time my car wasnt a bagged mk3 jetta ?
cough cough


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

im confused


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (P Q)*

my thread, not my car


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_...as with everything. 

It seems like you're over-analyzing and trying too hard, brah. 
Just do your own thing and don't worry about what everyone else is thinking/doing. 
That's what I do, anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry for the off topicness Nic, I just don't see how im "trying too hard" as I'm not really bothered with the scene anymore with the who can go lower war, I just always liked my cars to be something i can stop staring at but at the same time enjoy driving it. I think a lot of dudes are hooked on the hype.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Haha. True. 
I think you should scoop up Paul's Mae's.
They would look dope as shiit on santorian.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Taj Franz)*

nahh, i got some ideas stirring around for my next set though


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i want ccw's


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_i want ccw's









they've been getting me off recently too


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I know of a 18x8.5 and 18x9.5 set that can be yours for only $2300.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Taj Franz)*

pm sent sir


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (P Q)*

I love CCW's. Been trying to find a reasonably priced set for a while. Search CCW and there is a set on a MK5 for sale, might be the same ones Taj is talking about.


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

haha, when i say masive boost leak i mean 7PSI on a good day, im gonna have to take everything apart and get it fresh again


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepearlblur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepearlblur* »_haha, when i say masive boost leak i mean 7PSI on a good day, im gonna have to take everything apart and get it fresh again

its okay, we all know blue is faster


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

dont know if u could hang with my red car tho lol and shes as low as u now too, and if yur making fun of my username dont hate, i made it in high school lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re:*


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_

















oh you hooker!
you beat me to the BT game...elim?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
oh you hooker!
you beat me to the BT game...elim?

yup


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

It wouldnt happen to be the one for an amazing deal in a certain classified thread would it...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_It wouldnt happen to be the one for an amazing deal in a certain classified thread would it...

i have no idea what you are talking about tyler


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Me neither


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (AEB A4)*

also got this air box cover, after spending a few months tracking it down








still need a little tweaking to fit right


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Oooooh she gonna be ridin' fast and durrrty.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

can go fast at his height with his tires.. i'll still be pulling from him like he's standing still.
finally taking the training wheels off of her huh?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

ps Nic, i think you had asked a while back about the stern rear diff. mount bushings? if so, pick them up, i just got around to putting them in today and the car feels 100% more crisp


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_ps Nic, i think you had asked a while back about the stern rear diff. mount bushings? if so, pick them up, i just got around to putting them in today and the car feels 100% more crisp

did you put in their "power ring" too ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

no, i dont entirely even know where the hell that goes, i cant visualize it after being under the car.
i have tranny mounts and shift bushings on the way...i should have got the power ring too.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

i cant wait to upgrade all that stuff
the power ring, from what i saw, looks like it goes on the cast alum bracket that loops over the end of the driveshaft where it goes into the rear diff


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

That new plastic is sick. You already knew that though. You know what you need is some stern control arms







I have some


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

brosuff you need to help me hook up my bay....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TimKouch)*

haha, shore


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

when are we sticking it on? :-D 
what time are you meeting up saturday? i wanna go. holler at me


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i cant wait to upgrade all that stuff
the power ring, from what i saw, looks like it goes on the cast alum bracket that loops over the end of the driveshaft where it goes into the rear diff

wrong
i just put mine on. you drop the rear diff mount. anf the ring goes around the rubber diff bushing. no more slop there. it should take all of 45 mins to do.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_
wrong
i just put mine on. you drop the rear diff mount. anf the ring goes around the rubber diff bushing. no more slop there. it should take all of 45 mins to do.

the rubber diff bushing? there are 2 diff bushings...neither of which have enough clearance for anything to go around.
i confused








edit: just checked it out, its the diff mount on the front of the diff, JHM has great instructions which outline it perfectly.


_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 11:42 AM 6/23/2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
the rubber diff bushing? there are 2 diff bushings...neither of which have enough clearance for anything to go around.
i confused








edit: just checked it out, its the diff mount on the front of the diff, JHM has great instructions which outline it perfectly.

_Modified by .Mad Hatter. at 11:42 AM 6/23/2009_

thats what i was trying to explain.. i would have been better off just saying it went on the doo-hickey under the car


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

hold up, wait a minute.. put a little pimpin in it


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 7:39 PM 6-25-2009_


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

hey nic.. i prob wont work a full saturday.. let me know, we will roll deep.. you wont go home without 800 or your ****.. trust


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

Wow what a douchebag, a price was agreed on so hes being a dick.


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*

wow. Go to his house. Get your turbo or your money.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*

haha...not only was it agreed upon the money was sent.
looks like youre getting your turbo kit, or this dude is taking it ballsdeep from a dude named tiny for a few months.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

I would go back into the IM history and take screen shots of all the convo. I have a feeling though everything will work out


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

the thread where he admitted to taking money and wanting to back out was just holed, hopefully this is going to work out in Nic's favor.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I would go back into the IM history and take screen shots of all the convo. I have a feeling though everything will work out









two steps ahead of you, trying to work it out with him still http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Maybe im really late on this but i never noticed the side view mirrors. They look really good on your car.
And im going to send you all my pics so you can edit them before I post. Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

your not out of the loop, just put the mirrors on last week and this is the first pic of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

twenty five


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

nice dood, those are looking good.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

thank you sir


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_









Did you color match them to your wheels? They look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*

didnt color match them, they came off a silver s4


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

mirrors look sick... 
doubt that their cool like my mirrors with the doubble glass


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

lookin good dude, cant wait to see it at waterfest


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

love the mirrors, sets off the wheels even more


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_got that snail yet or is it time to crush skulls?

workin it out, no need to crack skulls 
thanks homie


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Damn. The car looks KILLER. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (sixfiveoh)*

danka


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

so for all of you gys that thought i was a dick and a POS..Nic came and picked up the turbo yesterday just like a promised him.i wasnt trying to screw anybody over i was just looking out for my well being..and for the record i offer Nic his money bak like 100 times so i wasnt trying to hold onto it. Nic enjoy the turbo


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

also threw him in a free inlet just to show no hard feelings


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (D-Rich88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-Rich88* »_so for all of you gys that thought i was a dick and a POS..Nic came and picked up the turbo yesterday just like a promised him.i wasnt trying to screw anybody over i was just looking out for my well being..and for the record i offer Nic his money bak like 100 times so i wasnt trying to hold onto it. Nic enjoy the turbo

ha..ha..ha.
how about ignoring phone calls till you see the police? 
he'll be back for his manifold and then you can sliver away and realize you almost ****ed with the wrong person. 
How about trying to charge him more then agreed? Like telling him now you need a 1000 and you had 1500 dollar offers.. Where did those offers go?
Exactly **** face.


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

dick face? your probably that dude that was here who looked like he had a stick up his ass. no need to get nasty bro. cops wasnt gunna do **** for you especially when i offered to give your boy his money back. thats why the cops were leaving when i got there. the only reason i didnt sell for more is because i didnt wanna be a dick. whatever man. you can feel how you want. nic seemed pretty happy. too bad you didnt have much balls to call me a dickface up close and personal..gotta say it over the pc. its cool tho..no harm taken..hope you think about me while nic is walkin yur ass up and down with his new turbo


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (D-Rich88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-Rich88* »_dick face? your probably that dude that was here who looked like he had a stick up his ass. no need to get nasty bro. cops wasnt gunna do **** for you especially when i offered to give your boy his money back. thats why the cops were leaving when i got there. the only reason i didnt sell for more is because i didnt wanna be a dick. whatever man. you can feel how you want. nic seemed pretty happy. too bad you didnt have much balls to call me a dickface up close and personal..gotta say it over the pc. its cool tho..no harm taken..hope you think about me while nic is walkin yur ass up and down with his new turbo









I wasnt there bro.. or i would of. I had to work that day, but I was slated to go. You have it twisted if you think i'll talk **** to you here and not to your face. Anyone who knows me personally on here (which is most), know I have no problem telling you to your face. 
Cops left for other reasons.. The feds have to get involved when it comes to internet sales. Nic's too nice, he waited it out. I would of had my Aunt on the phone having your ass nailed for a few charges. That's the happy life when she's a federal PA prosecutor. No big game talk going on here, its all facts. 
Walking me with his new turbo? yep, till i stop changing my mind.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (D-Rich88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-Rich88* »_dick face? your probably that dude that was here who looked like he had a stick up his ass. too bad you didnt have much balls to call me a dickface up close and personal..gotta say it over the pc. its cool tho..no harm taken..hope you think about me while nic is walkin yur ass up and down with his new turbo


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

Anyway......I like the new mirrors. Are those ecodes or bi-xenons your using? Also I heard a rumor that you bought a new turbo....


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

im not going to converse about this anymore on this thread. nice car nic


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re:*

keep it down guys, me and dwayne are alright now, yes i picked the turbo up, and cant wait to get the mani and dp so i can pick up all the little stuff i need and then put it in


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (GregN96)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GregN96* »_Anyway......I like the new mirrors. Are those ecodes or bi-xenons your using? Also I heard a rumor that you bought a new turbo....










xenon valeo ecodes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bi-xenon was a b6 + thing


----------



## GregN96 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_

xenon valeo ecodes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bi-xenon was a b6 + thing 

But dood, didn't the b5 s4 have an available bi-xenon package?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (GregN96)*

not that i know of.. i know they had auto-levelers but im pretty sure bi-xenon was not avail till the b6 body


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

also threw him in a free inlet just to show no hard feelings


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (D-Rich88)*

you already said that tahaa


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

yea i kno..pc glitch..i really dunno how it happened.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: (D-Rich88)*

Lookin good Nic. Glad to see you got that worked out. 
Ps- What exactly are "bi xenons"?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Taj Franz)*

bi-xenons are a variation of a hid lighting set up, there are shields inside of the projectors, on a regular hid or xenon car those shields are stationary and do not change, on a bi-xenon projector they are motorized, so the shields can move in different directions to emit light further out to aide the high beam bulbs, or in some cars the shields move further down to prevent your lights from blinding oncoming drivers


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Thanks Nicipedia.com


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

anytime


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

also threw him in a free inlet just to show no hard feelings


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

why are you still posting that? haha


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (D-Rich88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-Rich88* »_also threw him in a free inlet just to show no hard feelings

Thats like 3 free inlets now. Can i have one?


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

the B5 s4 never had that feature, r u doing any tranny work with this turbo upgrade?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepearlblur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepearlblur* »_the B5 s4 never had that feature, r u doing any tranny work with this turbo upgrade?

just a clutch


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
Thats like 3 free inlets now. Can i have one?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*

Yo skiba you becoming a used car sales man?








I just checked your FS threads and they were two different cars.
Hi Nic








I've been bugging my brother about your engine cover....hes a lazy artist


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Yo skiba you becoming a used car sales man?








I just checked your FS threads and they were two different cars.
Hi Nic








I've been bugging my brother about your engine cover....hes a lazy artist









hi chris, bug him more.. i want my damn viking !
26
and yes alex is a used car dealer


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

yea clutch is really all u need, quattro holds up great. im working on doing a full tranny rebuild and LSD on my corrado before i go VRT. its deff slowing things down


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (thepearlblur)*

nic, you will be happy to know.........*THE BODY KIT IS GONE*

we ripped it off last night. rear bumper came right off, drivers side skirt right off, pass side skirt off in 3 pieces. now i really need some s4 sides


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_nic, you will be happy to know.........*THE BODY KIT IS GONE*

we ripped it off last night. rear bumper came right off, drivers side skirt right off, pass side skirt off in 3 pieces. now i really need some s4 sides

finallyyyyyy
i always got my eyes peeled for some skirts homeslice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

before you go faster, go lower















Car looks good, it was good chillen with you at DATB, i remember what this car started out as and has come a long way since then. I might be getting into a b5 soon actully


----------



## zombieattack (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_I might be getting into a b5 soon actully









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_before you go faster, go lower















Car looks good, it was good chillen with you at DATB, i remember what this car started out as and has come a long way since then. I might be getting into a b5 soon actully









hell yea it was you gonna be at waterfest ?
b5 a4, or pissat


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Yo skiba you becoming a used car sales man?








I just checked your FS threads and they were two different cars.
Hi Nic








I've been bugging my brother about your engine cover....hes a lazy artist









It's in my blood








But for real my whole family has the disease, My uncle has M5's and Ducatis, Porsches and stage 3 Sti's and still isn't content for more than a week








My dad on the other hand literally changes cars every single day, perks of the job having a dealer plate and working for land rover/porsche/jaguar


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

b5 a4 red 1998 2.8 30v like my old one kinda, ill have to see i want a winter car to beat on so the R can sit in the garage. And yes ill deffinatly be at fest this year man


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (zombieattack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zombieattack* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha thanks, after DATB it made me really wanna get back into one, the game as changed so much since i got rid of mine i miss it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_
haha thanks, after DATB it made me really wanna get back into one, the game as changed so much since i got rid of mine i miss it

damn right









car is getting a new windshield right now, yaaaaay no more razzle dazzle in the sun/ crack in the corner


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
damn right









car is getting a new windshield right now, yaaaaay no more razzle dazzle in the sun/ crack in the corner

i need this too, mine is original.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

mine was already replaced once by a po, and some hack put it in.. looked haggard as hell


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

take that shizzle back


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re:*

so my new windshiled has a nice big crack in it


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!? how does that work?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!? how does that work?

dunno, the crack starts at the top near the side molding, so i think he hit it trying to put the molding in, it was fine when he left.. i went inside to eat lunch and came back out to a nice big crack all the way to the middle, it probably spread due to the heat and the window settling.
he ordered a new one when i called him and got it over nighted, getting fixed tommorow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

he better be, or we can shank that ****ing hillbilly


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

bobby you are so violent, always the first to jump on someone


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

damn dude thats messed up


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

seems to be everything i do recently


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_seems to be everything i do recently









i think we could start a club based on that...it took me a week to do a timing belt job


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_bobby you are so violent, always the first to jump on someone

I have no clue what you are talking Nicolas.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

yo waterfest is a no go for me anymore, i gotta work saturday, and sunday im just driving up early as fudge to get chipped by C2 motorsports for the cam file but then i gotta head right back home for a GTG for donations for one of my friends who wrecked his motorcycle in a bad accident


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

can any seasoned 1.8t owner please educate me as to how to remove the bolt above the #4 cylinder exhaust tube on the exhaust manifold. that one bolt is stopping nic from getting his ATP turbo highflow manifold.also nic..got those water lines off and the DP is basically off so you can come get those if you'd like.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (D-Rich88)*

stubby ratchet wrenches, u joint and a 12 point socket, a whole lot of PB blaster...
stubby ratchet wrenches is the easiest. but def use some lube, they get so hot they bond when they cool.


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

damn..i gotta go buy some stubby's. cuz im almost at the point where i just wanna cut the stud right off and just fully convert to bolts.its insane what an audi will put you thruogh. it takes me 1 hour to get a turbo off but over a week to get a manifold off..all i have been doing is using all these tools that ppl said will "work like a charm" but no luck


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

im trying to get nic his manifold and the rest of his setup..and im trying to see his sexy ass car in person again.lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

if you cut the stud off, just buy a 3/8 easy out and pull the remaining stud out, no need to get bolts.
but PB them up and goto town.


----------



## duxhockey24 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (Lazer Viking)*

im sent*


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (duxhockey24)*

waterfest
5hrs to get there, with a trip to staten island broken/burnt fog, shattered mirror glass
$60 bucks for waterfest, hot and sunburnt
3.5hr drive home, broken seat 
to sum it up, feck nj and its roads


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (Lazer Viking)*









nic in 5 years


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (merrigan)*

meh, the nj roads werent bad for me. well every road is bad for me, but the pa roads def sucked more than jersey
did you get any pics of my car?


_Modified by sum1namedjames at 11:12 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## OrangeWagon (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Lazer Viking Timeline (Lazer Viking)*

Car looked good at the show. Well always does. How did you end up doing? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re:*

car was still clean after the weekend, so i snapped some freshies


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

damn that stance is on point


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_car was still clean after the weekend, so i snapped some freshies

































bump these to the next page


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Car is amazing, looks so clean. I don't think I could ever like your car with a different wheel on it. Those are burned into my mind. Looks perfect.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Awarof4)*

sick photographic skills young man, we should have a pa shoot one evening


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (kish0000)*

please dont tell me that a big nasty fender pull in that last shot


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_sick photographic skills young man, we should have a pa shoot one evening

do let me know i would drive up to chill.
nic, good buddy, the car looks fresh as always. im sorry to hear that your trip was so bad. i didn't think show and go was worth the drive. thats why i skiped out on waterfest.
and dave i don't see a fender pull. he's just so low. your seeing things


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Re: (TimKouch)*

Me likey!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (thepirate)*

thanks hombre's 
and kish you know my digits whenever you want to snap a few http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_and dave i don't see a fender pull. he's just so low. your seeing things

i actually thought the same, looks like its been pulled a lil.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

no pulled fenders here


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

no it looked like you may have caught the tire in the wheel well and it bent out in the last pic. maybe i am seeing things


----------



## cdowns13 (Jun 3, 2009)

so what is ur car lowered with? coilovers? cup kit? im curious i really like the stance


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

sport springs dude.


----------



## cdowns13 (Jun 3, 2009)

thats it? to go that low? fooled me i guess... what springs? whats the drop?


----------



## weshcky17 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (cdowns13)*

hahahahaha... but no i feel bad.... st coils i believe. i was checkin his car out pretty heavily at wf




_Modified by weshcky17 at 8:55 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## cdowns13 (Jun 3, 2009)

so what is it coil overs or just sport springs?? 
and how much is it lowered?


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (cdowns13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdowns13* »_
and how much is it lowered?

balls deep


----------



## cdowns13 (Jun 3, 2009)

guess no one has straight answers here.... nvm then 
thanks for the help....


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

wash the sand outta your ****** bro. just joking around. its alot lower than most folks have the balls to go. last i heard it was 22.5" GTF.


----------



## cdowns13 (Jun 3, 2009)

that wasn't so hard was it?


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (cdowns13)*

Does anyone know if the flat fives come in 17inch because I was looking at a b5 at waterfest and it didn't look like they were 18inch. Or maybe he just had like really small tires. I didn't have time to look. Either way that car looked good. I love the way this car looks. Great job on the car, its so clean. I don't really post that much but I just set this car up as my new wallpaper. thought I'd let you know I was creeping. Lots of props!


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

the tt has a similar wheel in 5x100


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

A6 4.2 had the 5's in 17", but not flat ^


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (Awarof4)*

Oh sweet thanks for the help I wouldn't want to use the fat five because oh the 5x100 but I'm not sure if I've seen the a6 wheels. I don't mind that the flat fives are 18s because I have 18s on the car now (flick articks pshh)just thought if I could get them in 17s I could go lower kekeke.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh sweet thanks for the help I wouldn't want to use the fat five because oh the 5x100 but I'm not sure if I've seen the a6 wheels. I don't mind that the flat fives are 18s because I have 18s on the car now (flick articks pshh)just thought if I could get them in 17s I could go lower kekeke.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (xjoegtix)*

Sorry didn't mean to post twice I went out of serice on my phone and wasn't sure if it sent.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (cdowns13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdowns13* »_that wasn't so hard was it?


not to be a dick, but...read the title of the thread. im sure the answer could have been found in here _somewhere_


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Mad hatter why do you have to hate? If you don't have anything nice to say then please don't say anything at all.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (xjoegtix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xjoegtix* »_Mad hatter why do you have to hate? If you don't have anything nice to say then please don't say anything at all.









lool what? hit the road. that was the nicest i could possibly have said it. he was being a dick because a guy was joking around with him.


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
that was the nicest i could possibly have said it.

x2
Nic, car's stayin purty, nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*









My god, are those the potholes you have to deal with


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Re: (AEB A4)*


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Maybe I miss understood I apologize.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Re: (xjoegtix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xjoegtix* »_Maybe I miss understood I apologize. 

no worries...i even said 'not to be a dick' lol.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

what the hell just happened in here ?
cant leave this place unattended for one second !
damn kids


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

I'm still confused I'm not really sure if you were talking to me or someone else. But I'm not going to be a tough guy because I'm not, especially on the interweb. But mostly because this is not my thread its Vikings. Who most definitely has a wicked sweet car.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Re: (xjoegtix)*

he is kidding, just like i was, just like merrigan was.
the first rule of the internet is that you do not take the internet seriously...or was that the second rule....


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

go bake something nic. leave us to our amusements


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_go bake something nic. leave us to our amusements

i would love something with chocolate chips in it...but it has to be baked and then slightly chilled so the chips are hard again.
mmmmmmmmm


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

nics car is a pos.. a pos that i love working on.. lol jk bro
now get that seat fixed that your fatass broke.


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

someone call nic and tell him to call me cuz i got his manifold off. also water line. 99.5blacka4 thanks for your help but after all of the trying the nut had to be chisel'd off.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i texted him.. we'll see if he replies or cares.. not sure if he'll do either.
the studs are a bitch.


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

doesnt care as in he doesnt want it?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (D-Rich88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-Rich88* »_doesnt care as in he doesnt want it?

no, just sometimes he's got too much **** going on to run to the computer to holler back at you. .. as in doesnt care at the moment cause of XXXXXXXXX going on in his life.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

nic, i picked up my sides yesterday.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re:*

bahhhhh


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
hi chris, bug him more.. i want my damn viking !
26
and yes alex is a used car dealer

Its starting to look that way







And my mk4 golf diesel isnt in this one


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*

Vortex @ WF15
http://www.vwvortex.com/galler...t=168




















_Modified by AEB A4 at 4:49 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

they took possibly the worst picture of my car


----------



## D-Rich88 (Aug 13, 2007)

nic whats going on man. what should i do with this manifold?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (D-Rich88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D-Rich88* »_nic whats going on man. what should i do with this manifold?

we both know this should be discussed via PM


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

Nic, you made the top of the page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
and that chopshop TT is local to me...w00t!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_Nic, you made the top of the page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
and that chopshop TT is local to me...w00t!

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_Nic, you made the top of the page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
and that chopshop TT is local to me...w00t!

haha, thats pretty sweet 
that tt was on spot, but part of me thinks i would like it better with solid red lips


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

hes dropped it since i saw it last, the wheels look much better in the pics from WF.


----------



## lukasss (Sep 18, 2008)

this is THE B5 that got me into Audis
definitely my favorite car


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (lukasss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lukasss* »_this is THE B5 that got me into Audis
definitely my favorite car 

thanks alot man


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

updatessss 
























big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to justin (thepirate's brother) for the artwork on the coil cover


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 6:26 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Damn it man that looks so awesome! Mucho jealous


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

****in boss


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (merrigan)*

That just ruined me. Fantastic. Cover worthy car, seriously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Awarof4)*

thanks guys


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

really sweet, love the art.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Elballoonrat)*









you motor-boating son of a bitch


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (merrigan)*

dude that is fan freaking tastic


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

damn buddy this looks hot fire... i thought your bay looked great 2 months ago but you steped it up.... when is this turbo kit gonna be in?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

that painting is amazing







major props to chris's brother


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

car is so sick. i was looking at it at waterfest for like 20 min haha what size tires are those?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (xjoegtix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xjoegtix* »_what size tires are those?

215/35/18 falken 512's


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_that painting is amazing







major props to chris's brother

yea, its pretty much the coolest thing ever
*twenty nine*


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

the coolest thing ever is my biz card holder i now have in my dash that will now be taken out and cup holder be put back in.
haha
the engine cover does look good as ****. 
VC changed in sub 15 minutes.. while bull****ting.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

Engine cover is AWESOME http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Engine cover is AWESOME http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

i'll like it more once there is a bigger turbo a few inches away from it


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
i'll like it more once there is a bigger turbo a few inches away from it









do work


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

just got done doin work, to make money, to pay for more stuff, to do more work, to break stuff, to do work, to make money, to pay for more stuff,to do more work.
the never ending cycle


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_just got done doin work, to make money, to pay for more stuff, to do more work, to break stuff, to do work, to make money, to pay for more stuff,to do more work.
the never ending cycle 

so when are we doing work so we can break the work we did so we can redo the work to break the work again?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

we will hopefully not be breaking anything we already worked on


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I feel like thats the life of a vw audi enthusiast, work to pay for stuff thats not gonna work for long.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_I feel like thats the life of a vw audi enthusiast, work to pay for stuff thats not gonna work for long.

i now go into projects expecting to need extra parts/material/time to run out and get fluids/parts/material and extra money for the latter


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

got another new windshield put in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
400 bucks i could have bought bt stuff with http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_got another new windshield put in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
400 bucks i could have bought bt stuff with http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


i thought the last one was installed improperly? shouldnt that have been comp'd


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_

i thought the last one was installed improperly? shouldnt that have been comp'd
















long story, i'll tell you about it over beers sometime http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
400 bucks i could have bought *b6* stuff with http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

fixed


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

rrrrright... about that.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_







long story, i'll tell you about it over beers sometime http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

good deal









_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_
fixed

pffffffffffft.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_Vortex @ WF15
http://www.vwvortex.com/galler...t=168
















_Modified by AEB A4 at 4:49 PM 7-27-2009_

nick go lower you puss







you going to vag fair this weekend? if so pm me and ill drive up i wanna roll up with you and some ppl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

i met nics drunken long island twin today, creepy.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

it was probably nic bein drunk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

1000 posts!
when is that elim being wrapped up?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

bastards stole my 1k post








as far as the turbo set up, i need to buy a manifold, down pipe, injectors, and build an inlet then its ready to go in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

what size injectors? i have some 550's i wont be using


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_what size injectors? i have some 550's i wont be using

need 415's 
trade someone for 415's, and i'll buy those


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

What kind of AWHP we talkin' dawg?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

FML
crank pulley came off on my way home from work, lost power steering, alt, and water pump belt
ended up pulling over and cutting the belts off and limping home having to stop every other mile because it was getting close to over heating.
lock-tite your bolts boys and girls http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

i dont even want to know what could be next


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Cheer up Charley easy fix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

easy fix says the man who doesnt have to fix it.. lol
pull bumper, move core to service mode, and then see if its all stripped out, etc.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pulling the front clip is only slightly time consuming, i would be more worried about potential damage...damn that sucks.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

damnnnnn that sucks man http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif how did you limp it home with no alternator belt?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

sucks bro







.... good excuse for not hiting me back...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_damnnnnn that sucks man http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif how did you limp it home with no alternator belt?

i have no idea


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_sucks bro







.... good excuse for not hiting me back... 

****, my bad i forgot about your text during this whole mess


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Coil pack cover is incredible.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Coil pack cover is incredible.









thanks yo


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

just tore into her.. only took me 45 minutes to remove the entire front end
two of the crank pulley bolts are just gone, threads arent stripped, and two of them sheared off into the tbelt sprocket
tommorow i'll get the busted bolts out, get new bolts, some lock-tite, and put her back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

page 30


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
****, my bad i forgot about your text during this whole mess

well hit me up. the place were looking at is 5min from the racetrack.
need to book it up this week


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

icm took a **** again yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Its always something right


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_icm took a **** again yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

try out polishing the heatsink faces to 2000grit and using artic 5 thermal compound(best buy).


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_Its always something right









yup


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Elballoonrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elballoonrat* »_
try out polishing the heatsink faces to 2000grit and using artic 5 thermal compound(best buy).

im just going to rewire the ignition system to the later model 4 wire coils and do away with the crappy icm


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

I think my ICM is acting up also. Did you get a check engine light from misfires? Mine is hesitating while accelerating but not CEL.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

it has been missfiring over 10psi for a few weeks now, but couldnt get it to throw a code, so that was either the icm going out, or a coil pack is going out and somehow fried the icm
went to hop in it the other day and cyl 1 was dead


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Yea, im starting to notice it when getting into boost a bit. And full boost hesitates like a mofo. Sent IM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
im just going to rewire the ignition system to the later model 4 wire coils and do away with the crappy icm

good choice. post pics of the instal if you get a chance, i need to tackle this over the next couple weeks.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Elballoonrat)*

get your ish fixed already.
you two goobers must not have found any dirt on my new shoes.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

we just havent told you about the dirt we've kicked up.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_we just havent told you about the dirt we've kicked up.

what dirt....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

icm finally arrived a week later








can drive my car again.. but after driving the mini all week my car just feels like im driving a boat full of pudding


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

mmmmmmm.......pudding


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_mmmmmmm.......pudding

you would fatass








nic if your car is as dirty as last time i saw it... you better start cleaning


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

its that dirty all the time.. it only gets cleaned for shows, why clean it the bitch is always broken anyway


----------



## pyongwonse (Oct 16, 2007)

are you gonna throw in rods with the elim? or leave the block


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_its that dirty all the time.. it only gets cleaned for shows, why clean it the bitch is always broken anyway

samesies


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (pyongwonse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyongwonse* »_are you gonna throw in rods with the elim? or leave the block

gonna stay with stock internals run kinda conservatively, while i build an engine for it


----------



## pyongwonse (Oct 16, 2007)

you are going with the uni tune right? i think the psi with that is 20-21...you SHOULD be ok. what are you going to set it at with your ebc or mbc?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (pyongwonse)*

yea uni 440, i figured around 20 would be good.. id like a nice ebc, but i'll probably toss in my mbc just to get the damn thing going


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 3:03 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## pyongwonse (Oct 16, 2007)

whats the difference between the 415 tune and the 440 tune? other than injectors


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (pyongwonse)*

no idea, but the 440 file is actually written to be used with 415cc injectors @3.5bar with a 3" vr6 maf, because there will be more room within the duty cycle if the fuling needs tweaked, then there would with a 440 injector @3bars, and the spray pattern on the 415cc genisis injectors is also alot better then pretty much any other 440 available as well.


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 12:18 PM 9-18-2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

feck you yearly inspection http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

ahhhhh hahahahahahaha


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (goody6691)*

that looks amazing!


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (laynehip1)*

We don't have inspections here, only emissions every 2 years







^I thought that was 99.5s car at first


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

that does blow......
inspection is a one time deal here in md. just when you buy the car than your in the clear.
you gonna bring me something better than cookies tomorrow?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

whaaat you only have to inspect your car when you get it?!?!?! so jealous


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

well we do have emisions every two years


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (goody6691)*

still better than emissions and inspection every year


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

I cannot imagine having to get yearly inspections.
In Saskatchewan you only have to get your car inspected if it comes from another province.
So my car has never been inspected.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (laynehip1)*

yea, pa sucks.. but like every where else there is a way around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_yea, pa sucks.. but like every where else there is a way around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im sure you just get on your knees


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Florida stopped doing inspection/emissions in 1997. I had to get it done the first year I started driving.


----------



## Canadian 4MTN (Apr 19, 2009)

I sent Dwayne Richarson $625.00 on April 25, 2009 for his set of Audi S4 wheels. He never sent them! He has made numerous promises and given several stories but the facts are:
- He took $625.00 from my family and sent nothing!
- He pulled all the money out of his Paypal the day it arrived and never sent them.
- I have a huge string of his emails making bs excuses about being broke or needing to sell something else to pay me back. I've given him numerous opportunities to refund or send the wheels. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4357455
He has changed his vwvortex username from D-Rich88 to FressazzWhip. Dwayne has also created new paypal accounts. He goes to UTI in Exton PA and lives in Downington PA. He is 21 years old. He used multiple emails:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
cell 516 242 3826
Dwayne Richardson
224 Meadow Lake Dr.
Downington PA
17046
I suspect that he will never refund my family and will move home to Freeport NY as soon as he finish training at UTI. I wanted as many people to know about this scam in the hope that it prevents one other person form being screwed over by this dishonest scammer. His actions cost me and my family 625.00 and resulted in my wife, baby and three year old daughter being stuck without a car for 4 weeks after he lied about sending the wheels.
I've reported the theft to local authorities in Exton PA and NY but don't expect much as I'm Canadian and its under one thousand dollars. If you or anyone you know has dealings with Dwayne Richardson please think twice before sending him your money or accepting parts for sale. Also if anyone feels they have some influence over Dwayne please feel free to let him know how wrong his actions are and encourage him to refund an honest, hard working guy and his family the money he took from us.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Canadian 4MTN)*

^^^ wtf?^^^


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (Canadian 4MTN)*

holy random dude


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Canadian 4MTN)*

crappy you still havent gotten that straightened out keith http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

i was just gonna pm you a link to that FS thread. that dwayne kid ****ing scammed everyone.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (merrigan)*

see you at h20 slutz


----------



## mark14787 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: (Canadian 4MTN)*

SORRY TO HIJACK
but dude if you have his address...what are you waiting on?








^^^^ how we roll in Ireland when someone needs a "talking too"


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

day PANK !


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

day pank


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

day pank


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

day pank


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

testicles.


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

what are you going to do for wheels next?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i dunno about a next set, i just started shopping


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

bentleys


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

played
HRE


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
HRE

Played
Kleemann TS-7
Verianza Schwert SC3
Saab 3 Spoke Nail
You'd be hard pressed to find any of those 3 wheels on any B5, and they're all styled completely different from one another, and the first 2 are jaw dropping in person. The Saabs are just fun (and you'll only find em at a dealer).


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (feerocknok)*

sc3's definitely


----------



## Kingklick15 (Dec 19, 2007)

My retinas burn. Oh btw, Canadian 4MTN, call UTI. They'll do something.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

bentleys are too big for me
i wish the ts-7's had more lip to them, because i love the style
i think the sc3's are a step too far towards "vip" for me
i have thought of various saab wheels to run as winters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
right now im feeling on some kinesis k10's and k18's http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
but really my only requirements are:
18"
staggered 8.5's and 9.5's
dished... step lip preferably
5x112 or 5x114.3 (i dont want to deal with adapters for a wheel that already has a decent offset)


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (feerocknok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feerocknok* »_
Played
Kleemann TS-7
Verianza Schwert SC3
Saab 3 Spoke Nail
You'd be hard pressed to find any of those 3 wheels on any B5, and they're all styled completely different from one another, and the first 2 are jaw dropping in person. The Saabs are just fun (and you'll only find em at a dealer).

our style differs greatly, i think all of those wheels are hideous. different is not always good.
dont see these on any B5s


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

i like both of those a lot


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Those first HRE's require a silly brake upgrade to not look silly, imo


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skiba)*

silly


----------



## riotburn (Feb 16, 2009)

That **** took 70 dollars of mine. He sold me coil packs under freshazzwhip but kept making excuses as well. After two weeks I got pissed and called paypal. They approved my claim and my bank reimbursed me. Idk if paypal got the money back
But listen I live in queens, next time you come down, i help you get your money. Boom Fuhgettaboutit


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_Those first HRE's require a silly brake upgrade to not look silly, imo

very strongly agree


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

buy mah rimz


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

tradies? http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

maybe if you didnt have retarted front trac tires








http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

hater.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_hater.









He is a hater.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

You can never get bags now







Or else this picture will surface and ruin everything.


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

haha im liking that sticker...


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_You can never get bags now







Or else this picture will surface and ruin everything.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubmob_vr6)*

i dont plan on it








but i do plan on this in the near future


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Ba-ba-ba-BALLIN
Love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I vote do it!
Dont some A4 cabrios come with those? I was thinking of looking for a set.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

idk about cabrio's but i know some b7's came with them 
there are some slight differences between the oe audi ch's and the aftermarket ones though


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Yea, B7 carbrios so it makes sense they would come on the sedans. They would look good. Going with Audi ones or BBS ones?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

bbs


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_










f*ck it


_Modified by merrigan at 5:40 PM 10-13-2009_


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_
f*ck it

_Modified by merrigan at 5:40 PM 10-13-2009_

dont get mad matt, that you're bagged and still sat higher then we both did at h2o http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_
dont get mad matt, that you're bagged and still sat higher then we both did at h2o http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



definatly not the case.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_

definatly not the case.

Definitely need pictures if that IS INDEED the case








I want bags...only so I can put my ish in 3 wheel motion.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
Definitely need pictures if that IS INDEED the case








I want bags...only so I can put my ish in 3 wheel motion.









you're not pulling any 3 wheels without strapping your sh!t with bags in a car.. you'd need dros or DA Cans for that.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

Whatever I just want to pull 3 wheel motion in the middle of an intersection like Ice Cube.
Don't piss on my parade Bobby


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that was dr dre that had the famous black 64 that in his 'dre day' video came around the corner on his gold D's 3 wheeling.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nic I hate you so much right now over that photoshop.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

then you'll hate me even more before november


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

Ice Cube did it in "Today was a Good Day" too.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

those CHs will replace the a8s perfectly


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you're right, at about 3:17 in the video.. i forgot about that.
let me ride by dre has a lot of action too


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_then you'll hate me even more before november

they do look dope though, are you buying new or used?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

ohhhhh my god i didnt think your car could look better than it did with the flat 5s but i was way wrong


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Stealing my CH's errrr


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how come everyone is all of a sudden on the CH!!!???


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

Ive been there, done that. They just never made it on the car.
But I do wish I still had them


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

are u planning on doing 18's or 19'...the ch in the photoshop pic look to be about 19"....lol that crazy to be that low with 19!!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that photoshop looks to be 18's.. cause at his GTF, 19's would tuck about 1" of rim.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

Yea, I agree they look more like 18's


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_i dont plan on it










but i do plan on this in the near future









I love this look. I'm sure you already know this but Adam (lawnferie) from LOA has a set of CH's he's looking to sell. Heck, maybe you're picking his up.


_Modified by colinisneat at 1:31 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

Me thinks this be the case hehe.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

me think so too.. if this adam dude wants his car a little bit faster.. muhahah


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

mmmm faster....yummmy......


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mihai_A4-B5_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mihai_A4-B5_* »_are u planning on doing 18's or 19'...the ch in the photoshop pic look to be about 19"....lol that crazy to be that low with 19!!

18's


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

used


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes, getting them from adam... he wanted a bigger turbo as do i


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i'll race ya bitch... :snickers:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

for pinks ?
33 !


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

For pinks wheels maybe?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

they're his anyway


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah i'll race ya for pinks nic.. i own that honda over there.
****ing Kendig ricers.
anyways, yea the wheels are mine anyways, i'd be winning my own **** back, how bad is that.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sounds like a proper race then haha.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

someone find me grey s4 seats


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_someone find me grey s4 seats

I just found me something made of cloth....that is black....that comes in sport edition A4s.....


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats the **** right there.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*









im whoring parts again
changed my mind on turbo setups, the eliminator will be going buh bye in favor of a t3/t4 50trim .63a/r
log style manifold
3" vbanded downpipe
38mm tial wastegate
and going to use the uni 440ecu i already have for a while with a very conservative boost level, till i get another block to toss rods and new rings in then step up to a ctapp tune


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

that's the cleanest that spot has EVER looked.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

VR lip?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_VR lip?

also whoring parts for my lady's car


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha, i have about 4, most of which are broken; in my garage.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha, i need to find her a badgeless grille and some smoked ecodes


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

has she hit anything yet?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nope


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

look at that hacked up dp, where the hell did you get such a thing. oooooo..........i see some nice rs4 mounts there too.


----------



## thepearlblur (Jul 7, 2006)

good choice on the turbo, im going with a t3/to4e 60 trim but thats for the VR6 lol i finally sold my A4, miss it already


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_look at that hacked up dp, where the hell did you get such a thing. oooooo..........i see some nice rs4 mounts there too.









i'll make everything beautiful dave








thanks again i owe you some


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: (thepearlblur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepearlblur* »_good choice on the turbo, im going with a t3/to4e 60 trim but thats for the VR6 lol i finally sold my A4, miss it already 

did you? i thought i seen it driving a week or so ago.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

i'm at borders looking through the new pvw magazine and there's a picture of your car in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (aledelic42)*

gtfo !
going to borders tommorow


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

saweeeet


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (aledelic42)*

forget that, theres a picture of a MKIV with RS'


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

oh snap, you right


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

oh ****, the rarity of a mk4 on BBS RS'.. someone save this for the archives


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (aledelic42)*

wowowowowie


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice, do we call it a 1/8 pages spread? haha. Who's dat next to ya?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (thepearlblur)*

damnit robby kicked me into the s4 forums, can i just pretend i have an a4 thats swapped?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_damnit robby kicked me into the s4 forums, can i just pretend i have an a4 thats swapped?









Thats what I would have done


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_damnit robby kicked me into the s4 forums, can i just pretend i have an a4 thats swapped?









When did you get another B5?? and why didn't I know


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (thepirate)*

Nic, cant wwait to see this setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

maybe a 1/16th spread
next to me ?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

*edit* 34 is me!









_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_forget that, theres a picture of a MKIV with RS'









dont be mean that looks like my buddy steve's mk4. are these pics from vag fair ?










_Modified by TimKouch at 1:21 AM 11-4-2009_


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

no mean, steves car is legit.. and yea they are from vag fair


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh calm down tim, i was being facetious


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_maybe a 1/16th spread
next to me ?


Yessir, I can see an IYS4 but can't tell what's next to you, not sure if it's someone on here hehe.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh, yea.. thats shane "NGTT" on here


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Don't forget about my mirrors, find me some








And im waiting for the audi badge, yous my ***** i know you sent it out today.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just make some mirror deletes.. and i forgot the badge.. ill try to take care of it asap


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I can get you acouple housings Alex, then find you glss.. you want autodarkening right?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think alex wants a stubby


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

found a set, driver and pass side for 50$ glass and all, woohooo. Pass side stubby too


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

presents for meeeee


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

sickkkkkkkk


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (skiba)*

Dat looks pretty


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_found a set, driver and pass side for 50$ glass and all, woohooo. Pass side stubby too









nice! that s4 looks good man
and nic, im loving this turbo build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*

saw some one got a small pic in PVW, very niceee. Along with that turbo


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (97audia4)*

Powwaaaa. Nice looking turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re:*

any updates


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

not really, still collecting parts for my turbo setup


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for answering, dick.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (99.5blacka4)*

old married couple.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

home wrecker


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_home wrecker


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

is that from moe's ?
i ate one of those one time.. it was awesome


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

oh my god i need a moe's burrito right now


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_oh my god i need a moe's burrito right now


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_is that from moe's ?
i ate one of those one time.. it was awesome

Indeed! I love me a home wrecker.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

Shoot me over a mailing addy for those fogs via TXT.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

so when is this thing getting torn down... ill be moving up in jan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

I had no idea you where that badass...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1nzEFMjkI4


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

damn.. my secret is out


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

moe's <3


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i plowed the driveway on my way home from work
















and i picked up a mk2 as a daily driver.. needless to say i used the quattro today


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

whats your GTF in the snow?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

at about 23" right now
8"+ of snow in my driveway


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

0" of snow in lehigh valley...


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That's a decent snowfall. It's snowing back home but where I live now we just got a dusting.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

i have close to 2ft now but it is gonna keep going until morning


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_i have close to 2ft now but it is gonna keep going until morning









Im in Rockville, MD and the S4 is buried in snow right now.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NGTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NGTT* »_
Im in Rockville, MD and the S4 is buried in snow right now.

mine was out having fun before


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just measured 17" on top of the jetta


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

currently at 19.5" of snow
supposedly in the worst of the storm now untill 9pm


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

idk what we measure.. we've all moved our **** so much.
anyways, i keep going driving around and having fun. only got stuck once. that was when i plowed into my parking spot infront of the house.. snow covered my door


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

haven't had any snow up here yet!? kinda upset.. can't make money with out snow

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (HaLf3viL)*

were getting killed with snow right now, pretty fun... i mean bad driving conditions out


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i can see the grass in my backyard. canada FTW...or FTL???


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_i can see the grass in my backyard. canada FTW...or FTL???


Same here, I'm starting to wonder why I lifted my car up so much if we weren't going to get a bunch of snow in this region verses back home with all the lake affect snow.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

where is back home kieth ?


----------



## bbreeswine92 (Oct 16, 2009)

what are the five spoked rims you have called?


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_where is back home kieth ?


Northwest Indiana, basically it's a suburb of Chicago. We get pretty bad lake effect snow.
http://maps.google.com/maps?q=...&z=10


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (bbreeswine92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbreeswine92* »_what are the five spoked rims you have called?

the wheels are audi a8 flat fives, it might say it once or twice previously in the thread


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_
Northwest Indiana, basically it's a suburb of Chicago. We get pretty bad lake effect snow.


the way you were talking sounded like parts of PA, i was almost excited you were a pennsylvania brother


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
the way you were talking sounded like parts of PA, i was almost excited you were a pennsylvania brother


Well we can be hockey brothers. The Penguins are my team!!!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bows head in shame...
i am less then an hour from philly.. and there is only one real hockey team in pa, even if they cant win


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That's what makes me a non-bandwagoner







....I hate the wings. Blackhawks are my #2 team lol.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

noone likes the freakin wings


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

Blackhawks #1, I'm gonna punch you in the mouth Keith.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Ill check you into submission. Don't make me break out mah skate brah.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh lord
you guys should come to h20, we can all play hockey


----------



## Coslz1 (Feb 26, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_oh lord
you guys should come to h20, we can all play hockey


naked


----------



## FreshazzWhip (Aug 1, 2009)

pause on the naked thing


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Nic and I play hockey naked all the time. 
balls and wieners baby, balls and wieners
my only bitch fest about the snow is now that is hard as a rock, it keeps pulling my goddamned front valance off the car.


----------



## FreshazzWhip (Aug 1, 2009)

damn fkn gay..i havent had that problem because my bumper is broken in half so there's nothing to pull pf..just more to brake..thank you william henry apts


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR*

my oil lines and tial wastegate showed up today


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_my oil lines and tial wastegate showed up today









Its coming along I see


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

















in a black and white mood recently


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Very nice pictures! and hardware http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i like TiAL


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Go take more pics and junk


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i have to buy me more pretty things first


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

almost...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

aaand page 36








for reference 2871r eliminator vs. garret journal bearing 50trim .63AR


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I might have to take pics of my new power adders to post in my terrible thread about nothing haha. When is D-day for your install??? 


_Modified by Tifun at 7:56 PM 12-31-2009_


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

We will prob have my 2.7 in before his 50 trim


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

hopefully sometime in febuary.. would have been january, but taking a little vacation to florida http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

sick


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_hopefully sometime in febuary.. would have been january, but taking a little vacation to florida http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ill be moved in by feb so i will be around to help/learn


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I just read through this whole thread and it was great seeing your car being built. I come from AudiForums and have only seen the one pic of your car until now. SWELL.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry, I'm not in here much but can I ask why a 50 trim? This is one of the few builds I have followed in the B5 section, just curious as to why the 50trim choice.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (Charisma)*

a few reasons, price being a major factor journal bearing turbo's are a few hundred dollars vs. a comparable ball bearing turbo that would be over $1,000
the 50trim with a .63ar hot side actually flows about the same (a little more) cfm's of air then a garret 3071..
i love the spool characteristics of a journal bearing turbo, the boost onset is so strong that when it comes around it feels like its going to push you through the seat, versus a ball bearing turbo where the boost onset is very linear and smooth 
due to the slow/late spool of this turbo i dont nessecarily need to upgrade rods to push 300 or over 350whp there arent major torque spikes down low that smaller turbo's would have
the down side to this turbo is of course the late spool i will see full boost (about 20psi on the uni 440 tune that i will be using) by 4200-4500 rpm's
the other downside is that this turbo is only oil cooled not oil and coolant like the stock turbo's have of what BB garrets have.
did i mention price ?
i hope to have less the 2,000 dollars into this setup including gaskets, clutch and everything else.. all said and done, making a solid 300whp on pump gas


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

interesting...
how much hp would garret 3071 make with upgraded internals as compared to the rough 300 hp you will be making??


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*

Cant wait to see this in. You inspire me http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_interesting...
how much hp would garret 3071 make with upgraded internals as compared to the rough 300 hp you will be making??

on the same tune would make about the same, just with a faster spool
both turbo's are capable of almost 400 with a more aggressive tune etc etc etc
why my car will be restricted to around 300 is because that is about all the software i have is capable of, but it was cheap and i dont have the $800-900 to upgrade to a eurodyne tune right now, another thing that will hold me back is the front mount i currently have its a racetec, and is supposed to be rated up to 300hp so it will probably heatsoak pretty quick being pushed to its limits so that will get upgraded along with the tune when i put upgraded rods in


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

bobby and i went out to take some pictures after working on his car today.
filthy and character full winter mode:


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
i love the spool characteristics of a journal bearing turbo, the boost onset is so strong that when it comes around it feels like its going to push you through the seat, versus a ball bearing turbo where the boost onset is very linear and smooth 
did i mention price ?
i hope to have less the 2,000 dollars into this setup including gaskets, clutch and everything else.. all said and done, making a solid 300whp on pump gas

Roger that, I just wasn't sure. I see a lot of guys going with 50trims on 1.8t's and I just wasn't too sure why. I currently have a 57 trim on my car, upgrading to a T67. I'm a journal bearing fan myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anywho, good luck and enjoy it. It will definitely be fun.


----------



## erikas3 (Mar 7, 2006)

I will be following this closely because I considered a journal bearing turbo as well. Good luck.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (erikas3)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
getting pretty close with the setup, i need:
manifold
fuel pressure gauge
rebuild the turbo
clutch
random crap to build a turbo inlet
wastegate dump
i have:
injectors
tune
downpipe
turbo
adj fuel pressure reg
wastegate
wastegate relocation pipe
oil feed and return lines
and a bunch of gaskets seals and fittings


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to see it finished. I've ran many many journal bearing setups. I've had excellent results with them. For the cost savings it's a very very good option, and I wonder many times why there aren't more people running setups like that. You get soo much more for the money.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you should bring the 50 trim up so we can see what it looks like mounted on top of this:


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have to agree haha


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

Excited


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dude whats the deal with the elim turbo?


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

He's going Bi haha.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_dude whats the deal with the elim turbo?

sold it a couple months ago


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

interesting...lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

PSA:
i got a chunk of metal lodged into my eye, spent an hour at the doctors with them trying to dig it out unsuccessfully, so i get to go see an optical surgeon tommorow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
wear your safety glasses when grinding metal boys and girls


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Damn dude sorry to hear this...







<<--- Remember this next time.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_PSA:
i got a chunk of metal lodged into my eye, spent an hour at the doctors with them trying to dig it out unsuccessfully, so i get to go see an optical surgeon tommorow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
wear your safety glasses when grinding metal boys and girls


Dually noted


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

that is probably my biggest fear. 
i dont leave the house in the morning without safety goggles.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I've got a lot of industrial experience under my belt. They show some pretty nasty ass eye pics that I now remember again when I did my OSHA 10hr.......


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

damn dude... hope your eye is ok


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR*

sooo perhaps a mk2 jetta was a bad winter beater


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

lets see some pics of that eye man


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

there arent any, eye looks normal now.. was just swollen and red for a few days
*37 !*


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Any updates on the new setup?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nope, i'm broke right now


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Yea, if I where you I would just quit and sell everything off.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

why, do you have a buyer for me ??


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I want your turbo...and wategate..and other stuff

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*









mine and bobby's beater jetta's


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

and mines still faster


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

and mine is still lighter


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_and mine is still lighter










even with 3 ppl in it, its still 600lbs lighter then a quattro a4


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

i cant figure out if that extra 20lbs was from the bondo on the back of the car, or the Ethiopian in the passenger seat


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_Ethiopian in the passenger seat


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

timmy


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

slakin bro


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*

atleast i sold my wheels


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_timmy

wtf im not black im german


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
wtf im not black im german

um....one is a skin color, one is a race; you could be both.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

hahaha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mad Hatter.* »_
um....one is a skin color, one is a race; you could be both. 

well if you want to get technical, being german isnt a race.. race being black, white, asian, hispanic etc etc etc


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

So just saying......Human race, german race, slavic race....Never heard of black race or Caucasian race haha.
On that note I heard you LOVE your MKII


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah, we love to fight for 5 mins to get a ****ing door open. 
then i love slamming mine 2-3 times cause it wont shut, instead, it flys open around corners. 
yes, the ethiopian was def the 20lbs in the 3020 weigh in with 3 ppl in the car.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_So just saying......Human race, german race, slavic race....Never heard of black race or Caucasian race haha.
On that note I heard you LOVE your MKII









i do, in a i never want to drive it in the snow ever again and the heat dosent work and no one can really open the doors kinda way


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeah Bobby told me you had awesome heat and impenetrable doors


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

did he mention my etch-a-sketch headliner ?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

no i didnt.. its a graffiti wall.. i've signed it!!


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

No, but that sure does sound baller haha.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_yeah, we love to fight for 5 mins to get a ****ing door open. 
then i love slamming mine 2-3 times cause it wont shut, instead, it flys open around corners. 
yes, the ethiopian was def the 20lbs in the 3020 weigh in with 3 ppl in the car. 

good times in that beast... hell we almost lost bobby out the door


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_atleast i sold my wheels
















ouch







i have some leads though soooo hopefully they are gone soon


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

I would of been gone had we of been going faster, i didnt have my seatbelt on and it caught me off guard


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_I would of been gone had we of been going faster, i didnt have my seatbelt on and it caught me off guard

death trap.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
well if you want to get technical, being german isnt a race.. race being black, white, asian, hispanic etc etc etc 

ooooh, weve got a philosophiser


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_
death trap. 

fun trap.
that was the most fun i have ever had going to home depot for some light bulbs


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

our adventures are always priceless, in their own ways.
but this time we helped the world by feeding an ethiopian mc donalds.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh dude definitely sign me up.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_our adventures are always priceless, in their own ways.
but this time we helped the world by feeding an ethiopian mc donalds.

i rember paying for mc donalds.... so i think i feed you two


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you did pay for it, but we found the first place to eat! 
when you coming back around tim? this time you're def not allowed anywhere near the balls tim.. say no to balls.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea, dont touch the balls tim


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

just dropped a grip at 034 last night
bought:
waste gate dump tube
fuel pressure gauge
4 bolt - vband adapter
3" cobra head
filter
some misc gaskets
density line tranny mounts
getting closer
i need:
manifold
clutch
fuel pump
and this bad boy is ready to go together


_Modified by Lazer Viking at 8:34 AM 2-13-2010_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

^will it be ready for SOWO??








You two better make it down! I'm gonna look for a hotel today.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

after this i wont have any money to go on vacation


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_after this i wont have any money to go on vacation


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

screw SoWo hahahaha. dubs at the beach is were its at. plus its closer. much closer lmao


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*

nice purchases. Now just get the rest and put it together !!!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

scratch that, just bought a mani too
clutch is next.. that one is gonna hurt, but i have been putting it off for far too long


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

na dude just roast ur stock one save some cash lmao


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*


_Quote, originally posted by *P Q* »_na dude just roast ur stock one save some cash lmao

its been roasted for years now..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

got bored, so i decided to do a mock-up








































i is getting excited


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

if i were you id get a pipe made for that waste gate. i cant see that kind of pipe lasting too long. once you burn through that next thing is ur fenderliner (if its still there) then tire lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

034 uses the same stuff for their wastegate/downpipe setups, havent heard anything negative about something happening to them.. its not cheap hardware store ****.. its actually pretty beefy stainless steel.
and it wont be constant air comming out of it.. only when it opens above 15psi
but i'll keep an eye on it


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

lol ok ok


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (P Q)*


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

im just gonna make my little list here, because i seem to keep losing my paper list that sits on my desk
to buy:
clutch
1-3" mandrel
small section of 3" pipe
3-3" silicone couplers
treadstone bov recirc hose
t3 oil inlet adapter
t3 oil return adapter
02 bung
slave cyl
vacuum line
wideband gauge


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How is the wheel search coming?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*

there is a real nice set of wheels, and a few pairs of fresh kicks sitting on that work bench










_Modified by Lazer Viking at 8:19 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_there is a real nice set of wheels, and a few pairs of fresh kicks sitting on that work bench









_Modified by Lazer Viking at 8:19 PM 3-2-2010_
















You playin' with my mind? I just stared at those pics for 5 mins looking for some wheels.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_















You playin' with my mind? I just stared at those pics for 5 mins looking for some wheels.

as in, the money i spent on that stuff could have bought me some nice wheels and a few fresh pairs of kicks


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Updates pweeez


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i just sold my chipped ecu... does that count ?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

no.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i havent driven my audi in 3 weeks.. does that count ?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

nope.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

my car is gonna be faster then yours (briefly)... does that count ?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

Nope.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_my car is gonna be faster then yours (briefly)... does that count ?



no cause at your pace, i'll be back together before you.


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

Lawls


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_

no cause at your pace, i'll be back together before you.

thats cold


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
thats cold


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

this just in: my beater pulled on your audi..








i'm kidding brotha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got my clutch, and control arms today... just need to drop about $200 bucks on fittings, gaskets and ****.. then get the turbo rebuilt and this bitch is ready to go together


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

so pumped brahhhh


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_got my clutch, and control arms today... just need to drop about $200 bucks on fittings, gaskets and ****.. then get the turbo rebuilt and this bitch is ready to go together

yay!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

final list:
throw out bearing
brake fluid
oil
oil filter
blow off valve relocation thingy
vacuum hose
turbo rebuild
misc clamps
beer


----------



## Elballoonrat (Jun 25, 2003)

I didn't read through everything so you may/probably already know this. It's in alot of the other atp manifold build up threads.
Wastegate needs an adapter because it hits on motor mount I believe, might be something else in that vicinity. A small length of pipe with two 15 degree cuts either end will do the trick.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

he has the adapter from my atp manifold.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea, i have the relocation pipe already


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

you might wanna get a move on homie. they just poasted the dates for datb, may 29-30. i wont miss it this years.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ah ****... i have to get this all buttoned up, new wheels and tires purchased and a stance dialed in.
and a room booked


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Viking what's your gtf? I just finished installing my ST coils today and I want to know how low you can go and how much they settled for you.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_you might wanna get a move on homie. they just poasted the dates for datb, may 29-30. i wont miss it this years.









i doubt i will make it at all.... but im not worried because my car will be back to stock hight by then


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (NickBroderick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickBroderick* »_Viking what's your gtf? I just finished installing my ST coils today and I want to know how low you can go and how much they settled for you.

they dont settle all too much...maybe 1/4" if that. I have mine right now at 23 1/4" front and 23 1/2" rear GTF...but on meaty tires. 235/45 all seasons.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

they settle more with time.. like when i adj them now.. 10-12k on them.. they will move like .5/.75 an inch depending upon where i set them.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (NickBroderick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickBroderick* »_Viking what's your gtf? I just finished installing my ST coils today and I want to know how low you can go and how much they settled for you.

i have no idea what it is right now.. somewhere between 23.5-24"
the last shots with the fat fives i was about 22-22.5"


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmmm ok. My rear right now is at about 22.9" with 5 or 6 threads left, however the front is 23.5" with 2 threads left







. I'm not sure what the deal is aha. I need to adjust it.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (NickBroderick)*








at my height i have like 3+ inches of threads left in the front


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_







at my height i have like 3+ inches of threads left in the front

same...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Whaaat? You guys have the green springs right? I have yellow. This pisses me off.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (NickBroderick)*

that and my rears are maxed out at 23.5 GTF suckssss


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (fbm93)*

weird, mine are green.
i have about 5 threads left in the rear at 23.75" GTF on 215/40/17s...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm about the same in the rear MadHatter, my tires are 205/40/17...
But the fronts don't go that low. Hm. I'll probably raise it a bit anyway, I'm not so sure I'm the "low" kind of guy, as much as I like the look.


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (NickBroderick)*

yeah my sts are maxed in the rear at like 23.5ish and fronts have 3 threads left at around 23.25. i have blue springs.... kinda grim


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Interesting news about st's
I look forward to seeing the stance more than the build up. You have big shoes to "re-fill"


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

they will be "full" to say the least


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

you're right nic.. i will be filling those..
:snickers:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i love snickers


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

twin-tay tooooooossss?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*

filled out as in width, not diameter


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yeah, those new 18x10 and 18x11 wheels you bought, will surely fill out the shoes in width.


----------



## Audicted2A4 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Re: (Lazer Viking)*

I've been through quite a few forums and have seen alot of B5's. From Stancin' to Cleaned, but I have to say, this one is still the best looking B5. Ever! Big up to you Lazer Viking for creating such a nice piece of eye candy. Your car should be the mascot for all B5's! WORLD WIDE!!!!!!!!!
Cheers,


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Audicted2A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audicted2A4* »_I've been through quite a few forums and have seen alot of B5's. From Stancin' to Cleaned, but I have to say, this one is still the best looking B5. Ever! Big up to you Lazer Viking for creating such a nice piece of eye candy. Your car should be the mascot for all B5's! WORLD WIDE!!!!!!!!!
Cheers,

thank you, hearing feedback like this always keeps me motivated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_yeah, those new 18x10 and 18x11 wheels you bought, will surely fill out the shoes in width.

prank failed... 
but all im going to say is 18x9.5 et20ish all around


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
prank failed... 
but all im going to say is 18x9.5 et20ish all around

grids??


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

no, worse.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_
grids??









nope


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *99.5blacka4* »_no, worse.

dude, what ever mr. wants 17's for a mk3


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

JDM, VAG OEM or other?

edit: 40!!!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

uhm.. lets go with a remake of an oem wheel from the same country of our cars origin.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn, i got nothing


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

rest of my parts just got ordered, just need some oil, a filter and some other little dumb crap from the local parts store, car is getting torn apart next saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

haha.. i'm only giving you **** mr tighty whiteys up their ass.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

what are yous 2s doin next week? 
i got my car back today


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

friday the 16th we are going to the race track to have some fun in the cars. 
saturday - idk yet, she might work a double which means i'm not available till like 7-730 that night
sunday - she works till 2, idk what i'm doing after that.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

engine is out


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_uhm.. lets go with a remake of an oem wheel from the same country of our cars origin.

Hmmmm


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_
Hmmmm 

Porsche Fuch's 
What do I win for getting it right...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

nothing, because those wheels are hideous


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

hopefully its lobster claws...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mmmm, i have always liked those.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I want.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its not, but my girlfriend has told me she likes them... and i should get them


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Your girlfriend is cool in my book...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i think that picture is a bit "behind" the progress.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

it is, but i like looking at a big turbo strapped on there, then i do an empty engine bay


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

an empty engine bay is a lot more of a progressive shot then when the engine was STILL in.. no bellhousing bolts out.
btw.. **** the hidden bolt.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (99.5blacka4)*

So you already pulled the engine, mounted the turbo, and put it back in?
You two work fast.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no, just pulled the motor.. i wanted to mock the turbo and **** up before the engine came out, but bobby was busy bitching that he wanted to make forward progress


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Futura reps
or
wrd reps
????????????


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

wish i could have came out.
i have tues, weds, and thurs nights free for the next 3 weeks. if you are doing anything those nights let me know.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_Futura reps
or
wrd reps
????????????

i will never buy aftermarket reps.. 
only oem reps if i have to


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hmmm
dtm rs4 reps?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_wish i could have came out.
i have tues, weds, and thurs nights free for the next 3 weeks. if you are doing anything those nights let me know. 


i'll be in the shop those nights but i am kinda a further haul then he is.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_nothing, because those wheels are hideous









I think they look pretty good on the new 911 SC if only they wherent 19's..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
I think they look pretty good on the new 911 SC if only they wherent 19's..



oh damn, i hadnt seen those.. those are pretty tight, i was thinking the old ones and going "wtf 14" fuch's would look like ass"


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

14s would be "the bees knees!"


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

you forgot to call me


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (97audia4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97audia4* »_you forgot to call me

sorry sweetie, you can come down when we put it back in http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

hhaa, I was at the New York Auto Show and walked next to a porsche that had the new Fuchs on and its snapped my neck. Wasnt expecting to see those wheels ever again.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
sorry sweetie, you can come down when we put it back in http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

lol for real you better call me or ill have to end our facebook relationship haha



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

haha, drunk post..
everything in the bay is now spotless, engine mount are bolted in, power steering res is relocated, manifold, downpipe, and exhaust housing and v-band adapter are heat coated, manifold is bolted up, turbo is rebuilt, coolant pipe is modified, flywheel and pressure plate are resurfaced, intake mani is repolished, valve cover is blasted and painted, and oil lines are assembled.
still need to put in the tranny mounts, flush the fluid, put in the new throw out bearing and pilot bearing, put the engine back in, hook everything back up, and fab up the turbo inlet, and wastegate dump.
now im off to a wedding with a open bar


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

damn dude. sounds like you have been busy.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

sweet nic , cant wait to see it at a show!!!... hey anyone in hear looking for the porsche lobster claws let me know, trying to get rid of mine !! 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4863246 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BLK1.8Turbo)*

hows the S treating you man ?


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

I think i would like those lobster claws on my car, you have any more good pictures of them? I have bbs


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (skiba)*

my man, can't wait to see this thing.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Gti.1love.1life)*

Can someone please post a pic of the new fuch's, I'd like to see them, kthnx








I'm super excited to see this. This is a big push of motivation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James Himself* »_Can someone please post a pic of the new fuch's, I'd like to see them, kthnx 








I'm super excited to see this. This is a big push of motivation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

911 Sport Classic.









There is also an aftermarket re-production of the Fuch available in 17". 








Don't know if they would work on a B5. Quick PS someone?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_haha, drunk post..
everything in the bay is now spotless, engine mount are bolted in, power steering res is relocated, manifold, downpipe, and exhaust housing and v-band adapter are heat coated, manifold is bolted up, turbo is rebuilt, coolant pipe is modified, flywheel and pressure plate are resurfaced, intake mani is repolished, valve cover is blasted and painted, and oil lines are assembled.
still need to put in the tranny mounts, flush the fluid, put in the new throw out bearing and pilot bearing, put the engine back in, hook everything back up, and fab up the turbo inlet, and wastegate dump.
now im off to a wedding with a open bar










HAHAHA damn man you have been doing mad work son, sounds good. Looking forward to seeing this beast


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

































final mock up... its going back in tommorow


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Are those old billet wheels up on the wall I see there?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

no i think they are a set of vette ralleys.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*

ill hit you up tomorrow. im my parts not in i may stop by.


----------



## AWDIOS (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_hows the S treating you man ?

The S is really awesome.. miss my a4 for some reasons but in love with the S. i was torn between what your doing or buying a stage 3 S.. and well one of my good friends was getting rid of his.. soo thats that.. i won 3rd at show & go with it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_I think i would like those lobster claws on my car, you have any more good pictures of them? I have bbs









alex, im working on getting more pics.. right now there on my car, i need some rubber for my s4 wheels, so i can clean them up and take individual pics.. ill let u kno abou the bbs, if ur in a middle of a sale dont wait for me.. might be a bit !


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Tifun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tifun* »_Are those old billet wheels up on the wall I see there?

nah, the billets are on the coupe right below those








the ones on the wall are chevy trim rings and caps


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Yugoslavia! said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *James Himself* »_Can someone please post a pic of the new fuch's, I'd like to see them, kthnx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i saw those rims at the auto show in nyc. it is a $6000 option


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

she livesssss.. but idles like ****, and has a missfire, and the oil return line is leaking, and the alt isnt charging, nor is are the temp gauges working 

but it runs


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

Need new pics


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

at least it lives.. now its time to fix whats wrong.. i'd come down if tims ****ing jawners would work on his jawns and go back onto the jawner.. ya know? hahah


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i know what you mean about the jawns


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

SSSS4 said:


> Need new pics


 it would have to leave the garage, haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve4XYIVihxU


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

That motor sounds like it hates you....haha 

P.S..your cute A/S/L????????!!!???


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> P.S..your cute A/S/L????????!!!???


 Totally....


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

he's mine ****ers, back off.. haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

there enough for all you boys.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i hate waiting for parts


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

at this rate, richs might be done before yours


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i just love the fact that its back together, and runs... and yet does not.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Just read through this thread again...

Pumped to see her set up for this season.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

car is finally back together and driving, it feels really strong.. even at 6psi, i cant wait to turn it up :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Now the exterior needs some love


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*cooll*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

****s weak


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thats what she said about your k04.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ouch. yeah **** is stillslow but my new wheels make up for it:laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

or not  jk


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

10psi and climbing


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Raise it. 

Uh. 

Lower it? 

Wait. 

****.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

someone buy me wheels.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

ill buy them


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

any updates i miss seeing your car.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

no updates, car is in sleeper mode right now.. life and bills are a bitch, so no money for new wheels anytime soon :thumbdown:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

you better be calling me soon hunny its been to long since ive been up there to chill and work on your car. My car is ALMOST ****ING DONE. Got anymore garage space? because as soon as i get my car back, i have Coils, rear adj. control arms. front and rear brakes, plus spacers to go on.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have the room and its a good central location.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> no updates, car is in sleeper mode right now.. life and bills are a bitch, so no money for new wheels anytime soon :thumbdown:


just get a jack.have one of your boys with air ride, go out one night and get an air gun conectit to the tank and go out looking for a nice set of wheels


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> you better be calling me soon hunny its been to long since ive been up there to chill and work on your car. My car is ALMOST ****ING DONE. Got anymore garage space? because as soon as i get my car back, i have Coils, rear adj. control arms. front and rear brakes, plus spacers to go on.


give me a call dooders, like bobby said.. we got a big ass warehouse that isnt too far from you.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

P Q said:


> just get a jack.have one of your boys with air ride, go out one night and get an air gun conectit to the tank and go out looking for a nice set of wheels


if this was like 5 years ago that would have gotten some serious thought


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

P Q said:


> just get a jack.have one of your boys with air ride, go out one night and get an air gun conectit to the tank and go out looking for a nice set of wheels


or do it the quiet way and use one of the Snap On battery powered torque guns.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> someone buy me wheels.


Which ones do you want? I just won the lottery.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Really liking the last pic:thumbup:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> or do it the quiet way and use one of the Snap On battery powered torque guns.


they sell silencers for impact guns. some of the guys in my shop have them lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

put in my new hallman boost controller, up to 15psi now.. and it pulls like a mother fcker

i need to clean this hog for waterfest


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

May I request a ride, I need some motivation for my car or else it's going to remain in it's current state forever.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh, and thanks bud, I got my goodie in the mail the other day. :thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> put in my new hallman boost controller, up to 15psi now.. and it pulls like a mother fcker
> 
> i need to clean this hog for waterfest



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> put in my new hallman boost controller, up to 15psi now.. and it pulls like a mother fcker
> 
> i need to clean this hog for waterfest


yahhh i need some go fast inspiration and a good car washing


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

AEB A4 said:


> May I request a ride, I need some motivation for my car or else it's going to remain in it's current state forever.


im down with that, if you show up to the chili's gtg maybe we could work something out


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

P Q said:


> pics or it didnt happen


you'll see it this weekend ****


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

caint wait:thumbup:


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

Is the Chilis GTG saturday night? If so ill be going..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Sick viking! Where did you get it!? :laugh:

Dude you should hold on to that for real, my brother is getting pretty popular in the art world. He flew out to LA a few weeks ago for a show and someone in Norway or something like that wants him to have a show over there...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i'll have it forever, ive been thinking about switching up the valve cover so it may end up on my wall since it wont bolt to the vc anymore


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I've always loved that viking valve cover, so awesome. I wish I could have something sweet painted like that for my car haha.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I've always loved that viking valve cover, so awesome. I wish I could have something sweet painted like that for my car haha.


 x2 it is badass


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Wicked hardcore


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

If you guys want something done let me know I'll talk to my brother. If he can't do it my buddy Lukas is an awesome artist too and he does a lot of zombies and sick stuff like that.


----------



## deadleavesdie (Jun 26, 2006)

I love you car. So clean.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

ive neglected it for about the last year.. but its getting some love this summer, new interior and wheels comming up shortly


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

picked up pretty much an entire black interior today, doing away with this ugly gray **** :thumbup:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Now we just gotta work on getting you some wheels.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

i thought the wheels were a done deal


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

they are, just dont have them yet :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I knew you'd give into the black interior. It just looks sooo much better then everything else.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what are you doing with the gray seats? any rips or tears? ive been thinking about just getting gray or cream seats to break up the black interior...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

When I had my cream seats it made the black look more blueish. All black is sexy, do something with your headliner and pillars to break everything up.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

James Himself said:


> what are you doing with the gray seats? any rips or tears? ive been thinking about just getting gray or cream seats to break up the black interior...


keeping them for now, not sure what will ultimately end up in there


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

car is filthy, pictures suck, front needs to come down, and the rear needs to some out a bit.. but here is the new setup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i hear a hottie drives that cobalt..... lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

truth


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I can dig it!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

damn LM's are making a comeback! they never fail to impress!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hmmm mikey's wheels?? 

either way it looks great and a huge improvement, Nic


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Face down, Ass up


----------



## Zdriver (May 17, 2006)

*f*

I really like it, wheels look sick and the red centers and your tails go together so nicely


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

pssht pssht


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bout the same angles 



















Gotta make sure its low


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Nic, what is your rear bumpstop setup like? 
Trying to figre out why my rears dont go as low as everyone else that has ST's...dont think i trimmed my rear bumpstops at all tho.


----------



## audi-quattro 2.8 (Apr 21, 2008)

im pretty sure they changed the design of st man. some people who have them go low as balls, people like me who bought them dont go all that low and are bouncy as balls. im about to have this guy cut that 2 inch piece at the bottom off and reweld it. hopefully itll ride better staying at the same height


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nic and Myself and a few others, like Geoff, are running the old style ST's.. they are still KW valving, springs, etc.. the only thing they changed, was the bushing design in the rear and the color of springs. 

Nic and I other cut our bumpstops in half all around.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yup, and my rears are now maxed out


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

mmm I have the set with the green springs and they arent bouncy at all. whatevs. 

Ill have to try trimming the bumpstop down sometime this year and if that doesnt help ill wait till next season when I actually have wheels worth worrying about my stance for and care about how low it is then.


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks sweet


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

very fancy sir


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

Looking good Nic! You coming to VAG Fair?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lovin it! 

are they mikeys old wheels?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yup, mikeys old wheels


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

1SHARPCACTUS said:


> Looking good Nic! You coming to VAG Fair?


 assuming my car is fixed, yes


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Nic and Myself and a few others, like Geoff, are running the old style ST's.. they are still KW valving, springs, etc.. the only thing they changed, was the bushing design in the rear and the color of springs.
> 
> Nic and I other cut our bumpstops in half all around.


 I have the new ST's and was a bit disappointed by them. With the new design it's hard to be slammed, or at least with my car it is. I have the bumpstops cut a bit more than in half, which improved the ride quality significantly, however my front can probably go as low as 23" gtf maybe? I haven't maxed it out because the pass side doesn't go as low as the driver's side. I have no idea why. 

Anyway here's a pic for reference. Rears have maybe two threads left, front pass side is all the way down, driver's side has about an inch of threads left. 










I tuck a bit in the rear and there's no room between the tire and fender up front. From the side it looks like I'm tucking. 

Edit: Here's a ****ty side shot


----------



## jrodmk2 (Aug 4, 2003)

all that wheel talk before and this is what happen??????


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, i bought a house.. id rather put a few grand into that then a set of wheels :laugh:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Say whaaaaaat? You bought a house?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Broderick - you have the 2.8 coils? that might be why, but as for 1 side going lower then the other, i'd start looking at anything bent, wore out strut mount bushing, or i'd measure the bodies and make sure you got 2 of the same.. then i'd call ST/KW and figure something out. 

What size tires are on your 16's in those pics?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Bobby my Konis were the same way. Pass. side threads weren't as long as the driver's side threads.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Broderick - you have the 2.8 coils? that might be why, but as for 1 side going lower then the other, i'd start looking at anything bent, wore out strut mount bushing, or i'd measure the bodies and make sure you got 2 of the same.. then i'd call ST/KW and figure something out.
> 
> What size tires are on your 16's in those pics?


 I have thought of something being bent/worn out. I'll have to check. 

Those are 17's with 215/45 on them. I originally had 205/40's but like I said, the coils can't go low enough so the little tires looked silly.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Broderick - you have the 2.8 coils? that might be why, but as for 1 side going lower then the other, i'd start looking at anything bent, wore out strut mount bushing, or i'd measure the bodies and make sure you got 2 of the same.. then i'd call ST/KW and figure something out.
> 
> What size tires are on your 16's in those pics?


 ya, that doesnt seem right...that much variance should yield at least 1/2" of height difference from one side to another or so..


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> ya, that doesnt seem right...that much variance should yield at least 1/2" of height difference from one side to another or so..


 There's definitely a height difference, just not noticeable until you start measuring/poking around. 

I'd say it's about a 1/4" difference. Drivers side being lower.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks to bobby and tim for comming over to help me with my car.. its getting a new battery/alternator/starter


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

not a problem.. its becoming second nature to be on my back in your garage.. lol no ****


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

post #5000

car is still down, the ecu is toast(wont communicate with the throttle body)... so i just sent out my tuned ecu and stock ecu to unitronic to get the chip swapped.

i want to drive it again, im tired of this mk2 with no radio/heat/air etc etc etc


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

its finally cool enough out to bitch about no heat!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn Nic didn't know your ECU took a dump on you


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> its finally cool enough out to bitch about no heat!


yea, i couldnt bitch about the ac, because my windows go down (not back up very well)

i think i'll just light a small fire on the floor to get me through those cold mornings


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Damn Nic didn't know your ECU took a dump on you


yep :thumbdown:

havent even enjoyed the new wheels yet.. i have a total of like 3 miles on them


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

just totaled up all of the receipts that i have on the car, pretty much everything from oil changes, tie rods, control arms, coilovers exhaust etc etc etc. total of just receipts in the folder $6000 

almost none of my turbo stuff is included in that, my new interior is also not included, nor are the various sets of wheels and tires. and i know im missing alot of other's from used parts ive bought and just loosing them. so probably closer to 9k.

over the last 4 years and 54,000 miles

i wish i had that money back, but money cant buy the memories the things i've learned, or the friends that i have made along the way.

its more then a car, its who i am.. and thats why i can never sell it, no matter how much it pisses me off sometimes :beer:

yea, a little drunk right now.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

says the guy who was looking at 4.2 avants last night.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thats in place of the jetta.. i could care less about that pile of garbage


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> 4.2 avant


great combo.... just sayin


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> thats in place of the jetta.. i could care less about that pile of garbage


just a friendly message from your home slice.. i love you and all, no ****, but you def dont want a car payment.. and you know what i'm saying.

the jetta is a beater.. replace it with a nice beater, but not a car payment beater. lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> its more then a car, its who i am.. and thats why i can never sell it, no matter how much it pisses me off sometimes :beer:


well put sir


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bobby, you are supposed to talk me into stupid ideas, not out of them


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> bobby, you are supposed to talk me into stupid ideas, not out of them


name one of my stupid ideas that you've helped talk me into? i've had to always talk you into THEM.

i.e. driving to Catanooga, TN, straight down and back for seats, driving to Tylers in CT to buy a car that had a timing belt that was held together with Satans Semen and a clutch that would barely let you take off, let alone drive it 4 hours... Must I continue?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

DO NOT GET A CAR PAYMENT! I kick myself every time I do it! Luckily I end up paying the cars off a lot quicker then usual cause I get a sweet tax return from being married and having a kid...I'm not doing it ever again though.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I hate car payments, I can't wait until the 4 is paid off. Only a 2 or 3 more months


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

car payments are the suck...im so happy to not have one


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

got my ecu back from uni, runs better then ever now.. and i turned the boost up to 18psi









borrowing timmys spacers for a bit, rear is dialed in.. the front needs to come down a little more

18x8 et15
18x9 et13


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

the rear looks perfect, the front needs smaller tires imo


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

nah, it needs bigger wheel


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Rubber specs please.

The rear is spot on. :beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

215/35/18 kuhmo ecstas all around


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yum yummm


----------



## Mexican (Mar 13, 2007)

badass!

front defo needs more lows.

you sure those are your ETs?

mine sit similar and ETs are quite different. :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nic, i think your math is wrong.

you have tim's 25's in the rear, right? (yes i wasnt paying attention when you were putting them on in front of me. lol)

35-25 = ET10 in the rear on a 9" wheel

the fronts you have your 20's with a 3 stacked on it.

35-23 = ET12 in the front on a 8" wheel


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

they started as et 38


----------



## Mexican (Mar 13, 2007)

Cool.

worked mine out, and sound about right!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Those are some pretty low offsets..didnt think that would work on the B5 to be honest. Is there that much poke in the front??


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

no poke in the front, its pretty flush, another 3mm and they would poke

the rears actually have a little left in them, prob another 2-3mm they could come out.. but im okay with them


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I wanna see some proper pics opcorn:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Put the 5's back on.

Now you look like every other B5. 

Looks good though.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, they arent my first choice.. but im trying to make the best out of them


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> yea, they arent my first choice.. but im trying to make the best out of them


Touche.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Offsets look dope:thumbup:

I know you know the front needs at least a 1/2" (Id like to see 1"):beer:

Edit: functionally 1/2" atleast, I know you enjoy that 2871


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, atleast another half inch.. the rear needs to come up a smidge, you cant read the lettering on my rear tire anymore :laugh:

and my turbo is a little bigger then a 2871, its closer to a 3076


----------



## hosty (Sep 27, 2010)

awesome thread. Where'd you buy the LM reps?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ like this picture because someone is peaking there head into look at my LAVA interior :screwy:. HA!

Car looked good nic. even with 35 series tires. haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

lul, lava... that was almost painful to listen to

thanks james :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

who were you talkn to in that pic nic?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

pat


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Good times saterday night :beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

good enough for you to skip out on the show sunday


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I showed up around 2p.m haha...You were nowhere to be seen, I almost unbolted your turbo on the spot.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i have a phone, and sam was probably sleeping in the backseat :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lol Nic you werent around when Mikey came by, as thats when I was leaving. 

PS- I just picked up your voicemail now

PPS- Was it you that has the driver side engine cover?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

here is a shot from the toys for tots drive today.









when i went to leave one of my intercooler t-bolt clamps busted and gave me a massive boost leak, i zip-tied it back on and limped home :thumbdown:

also my black interior will be going in soon, black suede pillars/headliner/rear deck, black carpet and everything else.. the belt line trim will be wrapped in carbon fiber.

also taking the opportunity to upgrade the sound system (12" alpine type e, alpine mrp-f300 4 channel amp, along with new door and rear deck speakers all running off a brand new symphony radio, with integrated ipod) and i will also take advantage of the interior being out for some sound deadning.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Uneven ground :thumbdown:

Wish I couldve made it out today. How was it?


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Idk why this is my first time seeing this thread but you have inspired me and my santorian... Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Is that a rock next to you? Looks deadly...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

nah, it was actually a piece of plywood


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

36 valves, 8 cylinders










picked up a 2.0 16v for my mk2


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

woohoo, another project we get to spend more time building then my car!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Mmm the 16v swap. I was faced with that with my old 8v but sold the whole car with the 16v head in the trunk lol

Is it a 2.0 or a 1.8?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lol, 2.0


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Nic, i think your math is wrong.
> 
> you have tim's 25's in the rear, right? (yes i wasnt paying attention when you were putting them on in front of me. lol)
> 
> ...


fixxed

I ran 18x9.5 with my Daytona Rials and but I ran and et of 17 but then again I loved to tuck it in haha Heres a throw back pic from 2007 with I have my H&Rs


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bling blang 









btw i need help tracking down some interior stuff. 

i need the black stripping that attaches to the door weather stripping 
black visors 
black armrest lid 
facelift ashtray faceplate


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

you want the weather stripping with those Nic.. remember Matt's horror with getting them to re-stick.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea i know, hate those damn things


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Always loved those wheels. 
:thumbup:


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

you have a8's now too?! damn. gonna look tasty.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

:thumbupaaaaaamn, that's gonna look so good.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

dude we need the same interior stuff, i also bought grab handles...just need that damn weather stripping.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Wash your damn car! Lol 

Ps: wheels are sexy.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Attack of the A8 Blocks!!!! 

Mikey, please tell me you have made progress on your car?!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

here's an ashtray http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/99-0...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories 

car looks awesome. any idea when the wheels will be on?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> bling blang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 shoot me a text with the stuff you still need nic i should be able to get most of that easy


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The black felt isn't all that bad to get to stay on. I didn't use the weather stripping. 

Remember Nic you can't rock them better then me! :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> The black felt isn't all that bad to get to stay on. I didn't use the weather stripping.
> 
> Remember Nic you can't rock them better then me! :laugh:


 I dont know, Chris....they are shiny.  

Get to work!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

This Is gonna be awesome. You're the official a8 wheel whore


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Those pie plates look really nice. I think I may have to steal the wheels off my dads A8, I just need ot find replacements for him first. The car will look sick with them on.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Wash your damn car! Lol
> 
> Ps: wheels are sexy.


 it needs it, but the roads are all salty.. so its like pissing in the wind


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> The black felt isn't all that bad to get to stay on. I didn't use the weather stripping.
> 
> Remember Nic you can't rock them better then me! :laugh:


 
i'll rock them better because i DONT have bags


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

James Himself said:


> This Is gonna be awesome. You're the official a8 wheel whore


 starting to seem like it eh ?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> dude we need the same interior stuff, i also bought grab handles...just need that damn weather stripping.


 the stuff is easy to find for the most part, getting the seller to separate it from the rest of the uppers is the hard part


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

this is true.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> i'll rock them better because i DONT have bags











:laugh::wave:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

is that what im going to do to you ? 

because according to my bumper "bags are for bitches"


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:facepalm: 

In the words of Rodney King, "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

thepirate said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> In the words of Rodney King, "Can't we all just get along?"


 The Answer:No


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> is that what im going to do to you ?
> 
> because according to my bumper "bags are for bitches"


 I can't wait to be a bitch this spring.  

I'm going to get one of those stickers.


----------



## mr. tony (Oct 18, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> I can't wait to be a bitch this spring.
> 
> I'm going to get one of those stickers.


 I also plan to rock the "Switches are for Bitches" this spring. :laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

amor1305 said:


> I also plan to rock the "Switches are for Bitches" this spring. :laugh:


 Excellent.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nick B. its honestly the way to go with an automatic and its fat piggy of a transmission. Every low auto I know of on here has busted their trans pan at least once.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

starting a collection i guess 









aaand finally the middle of january, in winter mode 










24" all around


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Nick B. its honestly the way to go with an automatic and its fat piggy of a transmission. Every low auto I know of on here has busted their trans pan at least once.


 Word!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

woooo yay winter! 
Has the mk2 gone under for surgery yet?


----------



## Audicted2A4 (Feb 2, 2010)

What??? No more Flat Fives? That's what made me fall in love with the B5 in the first place. I can't find any of those wheels here in South Africa. We didn't get the A8 with the Flat Five, not to mention the Blocks.:banghead: 

Anyway, you car still rocks dude! 

Cheers,


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

just picked up another b5 

:facepalm: i know


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lol. WUT

for why?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

for why not ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

touche.

details?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

01 1.8 5 speed, silver with black interior

traded my mk2 and some cash for it


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

mmmhmmmm polished blocks


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> plasti-dipped my abs modual, washer res, and power steering res



Where did you get this power steering cover from boss. And your car is immaculate.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Its an 01.5 p/s cover. Has to be 01.5, 01's still used the old style cover.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Awesome nic, congrats on the new car


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Two audis under one roof....uh oh bankruptcy!

Bobby that cover is from a Passat I think


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Two audis under one roof....uh oh bankruptcy!
> 
> Bobby that cover is from a Passat I think


01.5-05 passats have them but so do 01.5 audi's.. mine came with it and i bought mikey's old one from his 01.5


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i wanna say it was from an 00-02 passat.. chris do you have that now ? i think i got rid of it, but cant remember to who


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I bought it from you Nic. Bobby my car is an 01.5 and I didn't have it...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thats what i thought.. dammit i should have kept it, the new one dosent have a cover


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Bobby my car is an 01.5 and I didn't have it...


Strange, Mine came with it.

So how many parts are going to be swaped between these two cars nic?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

eh, probably nothing.. the silver one is only missing a few things, im sure i have most of them in my hoards of parts


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I was just assuming the black interior was ganna find its way into the Santorin lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

if i didnt already have an entire black interior to go in it i would have just swapped them :laugh:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

:laugh: oh hah


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Really? The one I got from Nic doesn't really fit right so I assumed it came on another car which I think he said it was from a Passat and figured thats why it didn't fit.

01.5 has the AWM engine code right?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Really? The one I got from Nic doesn't really fit right so I assumed it came on another car which I think he said it was from a Passat and figured thats why it didn't fit.
> 
> 01.5 has the AWM engine code right?


both 01 and 01.5 have AWM's.. 01.5's have a different bracket for the abs unit.. early 01's have the same bracket as aeb's and 00's.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Weird...silly Audi they had to make things all weird and stupid in the middle of the year.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine had that cover.....guess I have an 01.5


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nic, empty your inbox please.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

empty


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

crazy how much lower the santorian car is verses the silver and the blue car doesnt even looked "slammed" on stockers.. Weird we both have 99.5's and 01's.. lol Even weirder that we both went from 99.5's to Jetta's to 01 a4's.. hahah


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yep, weird **** bobby..

here is an unrelated.. just because im editing pics


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i love your dads 55, i just dont love all the work it needs, but knowing Joe, it'll be a nice driver turned show car for when he retires and needs to haul all of them grandkids to shows!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


>


 I want this by the end of the year...but avant


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

:wave::heart::beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

hi jeff.. you still doin bags on the .:R ? 

we need to chill sometime dawg


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

very nice:thumbup:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> hi jeff.. you still doin bags on the .:R ?
> 
> we need to chill sometime dawg


I know man for real, works had me so burried its rediculous, and no the Rs keys are actully not going to be long for very long here come next week. Its sold. Buying an Mk2 and a bike and buying a house, time to put all my rash spending on control for a little bit until thats all settled.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

good call man :thumbup:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> good call man :thumbup:


but we do need to get together again, show n go on your list? because if so we should deff cruise up together


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> but we do need to get together again, show n go on your list? because if so we should deff cruise up together


not sure if i am or not, i was initially not going to.. then i realized i can take the silver car and not stress about blue the whole ride.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

starting working on the mono's a little bit today.

4hrs got me this:









this is going to take foreverrr


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, are those aluminum caps?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yep


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Well props for polishing that little piece


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nic where did you find the caps? I'm taking it the A8 wheels are going on the silver A4 along with bagyards :laugh::wave:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

caps are off my stock swings, they fit perfect.. just look like ****

and yea, no bags sorry to dissapoint


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

haha! Dont hate you'll get the urge when your old a$$ gets sick of swerving. 

Well thats awesome about the caps. I searched all over for some caps and I could only find a few and people were selling them for $30 a piece...:screwy:

*page 48 lets see something GREAT!*


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

well i paid like 7000 dollars for the caps, but they came with the rest of a 99.5 a4


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> well i paid like 7000 dollars for the caps, but they came with the rest of a 99.5 a4


Such a wisenhimer….


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Such a wisenhimer….


im sorry, what did you say ?


.. i cant hear you over the sound of your compressors running


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> im sorry, what did you say ?
> 
> 
> .. i cant hear you over the sound of your compressors running



or his white trash neighbors arm wrestling beside the pool..


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

white trash FTW!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Not my neighbors for very much longer and you can't hear my compressor….okay maybe you can


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

and the downward spiral begins.. 

silver car is now unitronic 1+


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

heheh if only 1.8t wasn't so tempting to tune......you should have got a 2.8 like me


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i said that earlier :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I wish I didnt have a 1.8...vr6 n/a swap maybe :heart:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

=


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

As much as completely hate all srt4s...that actually sounded insane.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

SRT4 is still a NEON!!!! Ugliest car ever….


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thepirate said:


> SRT4 is still a NEON!!!! Ugliest car ever….


123


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

thepirate said:


> SRT4 is still a NEON!!!! Ugliest car ever….


:thumbup:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

AWWWW F**KK!!! hahaha


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

thepirate said:


> SRT4 is still a NEON!!!! Ugliest car ever….


And a neon is still a piece of sh*t.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Audi guys always hate on the SRT-4...mainly because they're usually faster. 

:laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> I wish I didnt have a 1.8...vr6 n/a swap maybe :heart:


2.8 swap? In down? 




Srt4s are sick but id never want one..theyre one of those cars that are fast but dont look good. I know 1 person with a clean srt4...its a MONSTER.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> 2.8 swap? In down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea once when I was riding in my friends acttive autowerks stage 2 s/c e46 m3 on the turnpike and we tried to f with one and it walked away from his ass at 80mph to 150 i knew they were fast then


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

My buddy had a srt-4 he let me drive it once.....hammer down in 3rd spins like crazy. Fastest car ive driven. Kinda nice interior too if you ask me.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

My buddy and I flew by one on 384 at 125 in an 08 tuned s4. The srt caught up to us, and at 155 was ten car lengths ahead and wasn't slowing down anytime soon. They have serious hustle but are known for blowing up after 50k.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Audi guys always hate on the SRT-4...mainly because they're usually faster.
> 
> :laugh:


Everything is faster then my Audi :laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha SRT-4's used to always try racing me in my WRX, a lot of guys would just roll down their back windows when they beat them (the fronts are automatic and the rears are manual in the SRT-4). They're fast but they sound like you're farting into a bucket.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> haha SRT-4's used to always try racing me in my WRX, a lot of guys would just roll down their back windows when they beat them (the fronts are automatic and the rears are manual in the SRT-4). They're fast but they sound like you're farting into a bucket.


That is the best description of their exhaust sound i've ever heard hahaha


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

question about your flat five setup.. When you ran spacers, were they hubcentric or non?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

they were hub-centric


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> they were hub-centric


 hmm.. i just bought a set of hubcentric spacers for my flat fives, but they don't fit at all.. The center of the wheel is not allowing the spacer to accept it.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Are they hubcentric for an Audi, or a Mercedes? (the spacers that is)


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Whatever the ones that were on ecs's website. Weird thing is, they bolt right up to my Audi OEM sport wheels just fine, but the center of the flat five looks nothing like the sport ones.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you have the 18" flat fives or the 17" fat fives (which are 5x100)


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

James Himself said:


> Do you have the 18" flat fives or the 17" fat fives (which are 5x100)


 The 18's, exactly the same as in this thread. I started an "I'm an idiot with noob questions" thread, I'll post in there with pictures describing precisely what i'm talking about, I dont wanna trash his thread anymore.


----------



## Audicted2A4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Yo Viking. Dude, you really need to start putting up some new pics of your car. She's the reason I got into B5's. I haven't seen her in like a year!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

nothing to really show.. taking a bit of a break from modding while i sort some **** out IRL

sold the lm's so its sitting on stock wheels, i only drive it a few times a month now


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> nothing to really show.. taking a bit of a break from modding while i sort some **** out IRL
> 
> sold the lm's so its sitting on stock wheels, i only drive it a few times a month now


Any plans for this season?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

id like to find some s4 seats, and get my interior in, get a new exhaust made, and another set of wheels.

maybe a new bumper


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

def a new bumper 
that thing has more texture than a 16 year old boys face


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, its been through hell and back, im pretty sure it has touched the ground more then the tires have, the bumper is cracked, and chipped, the valence is busted in half, and the rebar isnt really attached to it anymore


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> yea, its been through hell and back, im pretty sure it has touched the ground more then the tires have, the bumper is cracked, and chipped, the valence is busted in half, and the rebar isnt really attached to it anymore


Yeah a new bumper sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i need another bumper to cram a bigger intercooler behind anyway


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

is your front valence painted or no?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yep, well sort of


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

got bored today, worked on the wheels a bit

black:









or silver:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

sorry for the blur.. i didnt feel like turning on the lights in the paint booth


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

%100 silver, or gunmetal/graphite


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with the gunmetal/graphite. The black is so blah and the silver is to... Regular.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Silver.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

paint booth? does that shed even have a light? 

if you're going to paint my wheels, then please, paint them stock silver so i dont have to blast them.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yes, it has a light a heater and ventilation.

youd be using my blaster anyway.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

deff silver


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Silver


----------



## Audicted2A4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Most deff silver. Loved the Flat Fives more, but silver Mono's deffinitely!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Silver. :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

X 32456643
silver


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Silver or gunmetal. Nothing too dark though


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

LeeHech said:


> My buddy and I flew by one on 384 at 125 in an 08 tuned s4. The srt caught up to us, and at 155 was ten car lengths ahead and wasn't slowing down anytime soon. They have serious hustle but are known for blowing up after 50k.




My buddys brother bought one and i think he got it at like 15k, and first light he went to, dropped the hammer, and the car shot a rod through the oil pan and the piston shot up into the head. Its like it grenaded at the wrist pin and each part went its seperate ways, They may be fast, but no matter what, a Neon is a Neon, Whether its Turboed or not, Its still a sack of ****. Plus, they may be faster, but i dont think they can rip through corners like b5s can and straight lines take no skill.


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

silver.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

There's a few sets of S4 seats in the AZ classifieds at the moment :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yoo man where are you from?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Nic lives in nottingham


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Nic lives in nottingham


How far from philly is that? I live in philly im not really familiar with nottingham.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

an hour from south philly/ the sports complex..

im pretty sure i saw you/your car at blowneuros today ?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> an hour from south philly/ the sports complex..
> 
> im pretty sure i saw you/your car at blowneuros today ?


Yeah man i heard i regret not walking around to all the b5s.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Nic lives in nottingham


Aka: Amishville


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah i saw his car today. had two fukin horses pulling it HA


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Hahaha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> yeah i saw his car today. had two fukin horses pulling it HA


i finally seen your car in person...didnt know it was you though:facepalm:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

haha, the amish about blew mikeys mind last time he came out


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i think i went to nottingham when i was like 12... stayed at a menonite ladies house/bed&breakfast and then found out through family that we have amish friends, so we hungout with them for a couple hours.

it's pretty interesting.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

sounds about right :beer:


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

Tylerp said:


> Where did you get this power steering cover from boss. And your car is immaculate.


whats plasi-dipped? i like it and wanna do it to some of my components...also pm'd you about the n2mb wotbox


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

plasti dip is a paint that you can get at lowes or home depot and basically sprays plastic. very durable


----------



## Audicted2A4 (Feb 2, 2010)

Tylerp said:


> i dont think they can rip through corners like b5s can and straight lines take no skill.


:thumbup: Audicted2A4 likes this! B5 motto maybe?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Tylerp said:


> but i dont think they can rip through corners like b5s can and straight lines take no skill.


I would put good money down that on an auto-cross course an SRT-4 would tear apart an equally prepped B5.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I would put good money down that on an auto-cross course an SRT-4 would tear apart an equally prepped B5.


You would know mr auto-cross'er


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> You would know mr auto-cross'er


B5s are heavy as balls and understeer worse than my moms City Jetta :laugh:

Everyone knows that.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> B5s are heavy as balls and understeer worse than my moms City Jetta :laugh:
> 
> Everyone knows that.


Oh I know... I was just stating a fact that you'd know bc you auto-cross and probably race against srt4s


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd rather lose the race than drive a Neon :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

we're still talking about neon's, seriously.. i know this thread is boring and i havent done anything with my car in like a year, but damn


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Oh I know... I was just stating a fact that you'd know bc you auto-cross and probably race against srt4s


They're probably in a higher class 

haha, I raced with new Civic SiR's, and with a decent driver they were even, but with a 15 year driver, I got ruined 

But ya, still neons, but they scare me because MOST of them are running around with 400whp.


----------



## Audicted2A4 (Feb 2, 2010)

@Viking

Dude, I just checked out your "Monoblock for sale" thread and was wondering. You wouldn't happen to have made a write up or "how to" diy thread on how you painted/refurbished them? Love the black on silver! Something to keep you busy till you have some news on you car maybe?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

eh, its pretty straight forward.. ill post how to pics later


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

cant wait to see some pics of the process, im thinking about doing something along the same lines with my segins


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Empty your inbox!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i hate the new message system.. i have to clean it out atleast twice a month


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> i hate the new message system.. i have to clean it out atleast twice a month


I wanted to know if you knew if anyone from philly that are cruising together to that gtg. I just requested off of work for it but as of now all my friends have work. Dont wanna cruise by myself.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I wanted to know if you knew if anyone from philly that are cruising together to that gtg. I just requested off of work for it but as of now all my friends have work. Dont wanna cruise by myself.


you could ask Tim Kouch.. he might be

where in philly do you live Marc? my shops like 20 mins south of 76 (the turnpike), so its not that bad of a drive by yourself.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> you could ask Tim Kouch.. he might be
> 
> where in philly do you live Marc? my shops like 20 mins south of 76 (the turnpike), so its not that bad of a drive by yourself.


I live in northeast philly right near franklin mills mall. I just wanted to cruise down with others but if anything ill drivr down by myself.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I live in northeast philly right near franklin mills mall. I just wanted to cruise down with others but if anything ill drivr down by myself.


word.. take turnpike to reading/lancaster 222 exit, go south.. you'll run into where its going to be.

see ya then.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

color sanding:









after polishing:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you went from europa in the first picture to santorin in the second. impressive.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yup, and all i had to do was turn on the second set of lights in the garage


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

you are brave my friend. i will never wet sand my own car


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

That's an amazing difference, what exactly did you use?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I like shiny things


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Frankie b5 said:


> That's an amazing difference, what exactly did you use?


 was wet sanded with 1500 then 3000 buffed out with compound on a wool pad, then menzerna intensive polish on a wool pad, followed by menzerna on a foam pad


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> was wet sanded with 1500 then 3000 buffed out with compound on a wool pad, then menzerna intensive polish on a wool pad, followed by menzerna on a foam pad


 i could never bring myself to do that, the crunching of a claybar freaked me out


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> i could never bring myself to do that, the crunching of a claybar freaked me out


 Gotta do whatcha gotta do to get **** legit.

I spent 9 hours just buffing mine yesterday and didn't get the roof done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

it was a bit un nerving as a stood there staring at it with the sand paper in my hand.. but i feel as if i am more prepared having done it now.. once you realize you have the products and skill to make it shiny again, it isnt nearly as scary. and by being able to pin point the defect, and isolate it.. in most cases are removing less clear coat then you would spending hours with a buffer trying to get it out. 

it is very time consuming though.. took me 3hrs just to do the trunk


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

btw jeff, what are you doing june 25th ? 

should come to our gtg :beer:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> btw jeff, what are you doing june 25th ?
> 
> should come to our gtg :beer:


 nothing man, im down to come. But im rolling with you bc i dont have the R anymore and im not driving the isuzu there haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> btw jeff, what are you doing june 25th ?
> 
> should come to our gtg :beer:


 I'll be there. Is it a small gtg? How many cars are expected?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> nothing man, im down to come. But im rolling with you bc i dont have the R anymore and im not driving the isuzu there haha


 its in leola, you lazy ass.. free food and beer


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> I'll be there. Is it a small gtg? How many cars are expected?


 fairly small, invitation only, maybe 10 cars.. just kind of a meet and greet/hangout/networking thing 

bring some chairs, because we dont have any


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> its in leola, you lazy ass.. free food and beer


 totally forgot about the gtg, should be there tho


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> nothing man, im down to come. But im rolling with you bc i dont have the R anymore and im not driving the isuzu there haha


 You're going to drive an hour past the gtg to ride back up with Nic? Lol it's right off of 272 at my shop.... Bring your haro for all I care lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i wish i could make it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i wish you still had those flat fives 


Nick why cant you come?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

alex (aledelic) is coming to MA that week to go down the cape, so i'll be hangin' with him. 

i also just got a letter from the rmv today saying my license is suspended for 30 days starting the 3rd, so that's another reason. :banghead:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> i wish i could make it


 x2 


I really cant take more time out of work. Prob gunna get fired from my weekend job this year...just too many car things on the weekend to work! haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

damn..well atleast yous will be going to h20. hopefully my car makes it their..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

damn, you guys are letting me down


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> damn, you guys are letting me down


 Sorry...it's about 8 hours for me...and I have a show that weekend


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> You're going to drive an hour past the gtg to ride back up with Nic? Lol it's right off of 272 at my shop.... Bring your haro for all I care lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 o haaha alright, did know where it was.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't mean to thread jack, but going back to the wet sanding.. 

Here's mine. Thought I needed a respray because the paint on the hood and roof was so damaged. Wet sanded/buffed/waxed, and here's the outcome. Only sad part was it brought out all the deep scratches and rock chips. 









I'd recommend trying it on any damaged car to really see if you need it painted.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

So 10 cars roughly for the gtg? Is this at your house?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

you guys have a fender roller at the shop by any chance, Ill more than likley be picking up an e36 m3 by then


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

we may, depending on who comes.. since when are you getting an e36 ? 

i swear i see you everytime you get a new car


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I can bring roller if anyone needs it


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> i also just got a letter from the rmv today saying my license is suspended for 30 days starting the 3rd, so that's another reason. :banghead:


 same here! unpaid tickets, i just have to pay the renewal fee ($25). i really dont care about it lol 

im taking off work for this now:thumbup: ill bring a case of beer if thats cool with you bobby


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I can bring roller if anyone needs it


 that would be great :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

James Himself said:


> same here! unpaid tickets, i just have to pay the renewal fee ($25). i really dont care about it lol
> 
> im taking off work for this now:thumbup: ill bring a case of beer if thats cool with you bobby


 i'll be bringing a couple cases, but more never hurt anyone


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im not 21 so i cant get cases but im down to party. Ill throw someone money


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> I can bring roller if anyone needs it


 i need to straighten my rears out so yes please bring it. 

i had to use a pipe b/c my sidewalls are completely shaved now so i def need to smooth it out some.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I could also use roller..my fronts are barely rolled.

The fender roller i borrowed wouldnt fit.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yo jim your gonna have to bring that thing over to my house


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I wanna come


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

hop a flight, i'll pick you up


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Yo jim your gonna have to bring that thing over to my house


 the roller? i always forget i have the thing, i tried using it on the b5 but then just used a hammer instead since its faster lol, the m3 tho...i swear its impossible ive tried it so many times and even went at my rears with a bfh and they wouldnt move :thumbdown:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> we may, depending on who comes.. since when are you getting an e36 ?
> 
> i swear i see you everytime you get a new car


 haha well im buying that since I sold the R, got tired of making payments on it and i really wanted a motorcycle again bad so I found a mint ass 1998 e36 M3 with only 79k for 10gs im going to buy it in cash with the money from the R and turn around and use it has colateral at the bank so i can get the loan for the bike haha.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> haha well im buying that since I sold the R, got tired of making payments on it and i really wanted a motorcycle again bad so I found a mint ass 1998 e36 M3 with only 79k for 10gs im going to buy it in cash with the money from the R and turn around and use it has colateral at the bank so i can get the loan for the bike haha.


 thats rediculous


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

thepirate said:


> I wanna come


 Me too


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> ran over a ****ing shovel today
> minus the actual shovel part because that obviously would not fit under my car, the handle/stick got stuf and i drug it about a mile till i could find a place to 3wheel my car so i could actually get it out http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaahahahahaah i wanna sig this soo bad.



Lazer Viking said:


> =


i just sat here for 2 hours and just looked through your build thread lol..
this video you posted of the 2 step is actually my friend joes car. thats the SRT4 i was talking about that is a monsterrr.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

ahh, good memories


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If anyone wants to cruise to the gtg with me let me know..im from philly. I hate driving down the turnpike. Last time i drove down it i bottomed out so hard. Id love to cruise down so anyone let me know.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I wish I could go :/


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I wish I could go :/


I wish you could too. I just dont wanna drive down the turnpike by myself..road scares me lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> I wish you could too. I just dont wanna drive down the turnpike by myself..road scares me lol


Grow some balls, it's like 45 mins down it.. You gotta learn the highway system at some point and there isn't anything to hit your oil pan on... Trust me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

MarcMiller said:


> I wish you could too. I just dont wanna drive down the turnpike by myself..road scares me lol


If I were going I'd be driving a stock mk3 or 5, nothing on the highway can destroy them


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Grow some balls, it's like 45 mins down it.. You gotta learn the highway system at some point and there isn't anything to hit your oil pan on... Trust me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Calm it lol i know i CAN do it i just hate it. Its got some boobs that make me hit my sway bar.


----------



## ocVdub90 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> well why the hell not
> some older ones
> 
> 
> ...


how low are you from ground to top of wheel well front and rear?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

in which picture?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> in which picture?


haha must have not been at the farm gtg, nic is now going back to stock, so sam cam can drive it


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> haha must have not been at the farm gtg, nic is now going back to stock, so sam cam can drive it


She demanded the car and cracked the whip... so he's giving it to her. lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

You guys are mean lol


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

MarcMiller said:


> You guys are mean lol


On the contrary, I had a blast yesterday, it was great to get to meet everyone :thumbup:
Anyone gonna post any pics from the BBQ? I saw a few cameras out


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tattoos said:


> On the contrary, I had a blast yesterday, it was great to get to meet everyone :thumbup:
> Anyone gonna post any pics from the BBQ? I saw a few cameras out


Nic ended up partying most of the night and is already at work. i'm sure when he gets home he'll throw some pics up.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Nic ended up partying most of the night and is already at work. i'm sure when he gets home he'll throw some pics up.


 Sweet! Yesterday was fun as hell, thanks for having us! It was worth the 7 hour drive haha.



James Himself said:


> If I were going I'd be driving a stock mk3 or 5, nothing on the highway can destroy them


Why would you drive a mk3/5 to a B5 BBQ?


----------



## ocVdub90 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> in which picture?


the pic with the fat fives or the one right above it


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tattoos said:


> Sweet! Yesterday was fun as hell, thanks for having us! It was worth the 7 hour drive haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you drive a mk3/5 to a B5 BBQ?


b/c its James.. :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> b/c its James.. :laugh:


Because those cars work 

in for pics


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i'll upload pictures after i sleep.. its been a long damn weekend


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

ocVdub90 said:


> the pic with the fat fives or the one right above it


about 22.5"


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> i'll upload pictures after i sleep.. its been a long damn weekend


i have no idea how the hell you got up at went to work this morning.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i didnt, sam and i were out partying till around 2.. then i came home and said **** it, im just gonna be pissed if i have to wake up, so i havent slept yet, 30hrs and counting


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> i didnt, sam and i were out partying till around 2.. then i came home and said **** it, im just gonna be pissed if i have to wake up, so i havent slept yet, 30hrs and counting


then post pics!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> then post pics!


X2


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> i didnt, sam and i were out partying till around 2.. then i came home and said **** it, im just gonna be pissed if i have to wake up, so i havent slept yet, 30hrs and counting


haha damn you should have caught a few zzzz, but since your up post some pics


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i passed out till around 8, then woke up and edited the pics

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5345619-a-few-photo-s&p=72261769&posted=1#post72261769


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

That for me?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

aaaand now to clean the rest of them


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> aaaand now to clean the rest of them


 damn what are you using to clean them ?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice find!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

4:1 woolite and water, with a horse hair brush


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Good snag. Im trying to get the same seats.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i searched for the right price on the right set for over a year now


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> i searched for the right price on the right set for over a year now


 :thumbup: 

Looks like they are going to clean up mint.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i should probably clean mine like that... then maybe they'll sell. 

marc if you want to wait until september when i move to PA i can sell you mine


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> i searched for the right price on the right set for over a year now


 you're welcome sweetie :heart: :laugh:


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

NickBroderick said:


> i should probably clean mine like that... then maybe they'll sell.
> 
> marc if you want to wait until september when i move to PA i can sell you mine


 Are yours S4?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> i should probably clean mine like that... then maybe they'll sell.
> 
> marc if you want to wait until september when i move to PA i can sell you mine


 Nick id be reallly interested. Before h2o? Let me know.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

MarcMiller said:


> Nick id be reallly interested. Before h2o? Let me know.


 Should have grabbed that set out of the dumpster at Bobby's...


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tattoos said:


> Should have grabbed that set out of the dumpster at Bobby's...


 those were just a4 pleathers from an 00 with cream interior.. lol


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

99.5blacka4 said:


> those were just a4 pleathers from an 00 with cream interior.. lol


 I am pretty sure Nick's interior is the same as mine, Ecru Leatherette.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tattoos said:


> I am pretty sure Nick's interior is the same as mine, Ecru Leatherette.


 it might be but the interior in my trash werent them... 

also, the seats Nick bought off of Wes are cream S4's.


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

99.5blacka4 said:


> it might be but the interior in my trash werent them...
> 
> also, the seats Nick bought off of Wes are cream S4's.


 I know the ones Nic just scored from that dude in TN are S4, are Nick Brodericks S4 as well?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea they are, i think hes got pics in his thread of them actually


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> yea they are, i think hes got pics in his thread of them actually


 He does. He posted a FS thread in the classifieds with all his stuff.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

sir you're missing one or two interior pieces.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

weight savings


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> sir you're missing one or two interior pieces.


Possibly three.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gnarly


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That's an excellent tear down. What's the plan?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

fixing the dents in the floor , some extra sound deadening, wiring up the power seats, and putting all new stuff back in


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

word up...good work Nic. At least one of us is making progress, haha.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

….I hated tearing all my interior out, especially in 90 degree weather.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i cant take all he credit, we all know how bobby likes to tear things apart


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

That doesn't look like it's going to be fun putting it back together


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yeaaa it's not gonna be


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Shaved and tuck'd interior...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Doin it


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Btw Lauren finally got the BMW, so I bought the jetta.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Btw Lauren finally got the BMW, so I bought the jetta.


No more B5? :what:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Btw Lauren finally got the BMW, so I bought the jetta.


Well atleast you have a daily... Even if it is a 2.0 auto mk4


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Chris, I still have the b5..I just hate it lol


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

Considered moving the fuel and brake lines into the cabin? Lots of cars are built like that, and they're pretty vulnerable underneath.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

thepirate said:


> No more B5? :what:


:thumbup::laugh:. Looks like ill need a daily here in a lil bit. A b5 might do the trick.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> i cant take all he credit, we all know how bobby likes to tear things apart


I like putting it all back together too.. if we didnt drive around for 2 hours for tools. 

it'll all be back in Monday night. Wiring the seats up is easy. On the black car, I just used one of the posts under the dash that is key on 12v's.. As soon as that's wired up and the carpets back in.. then the rest is pretty straight forward and easy.

See ya monday night.

Bohler, i'll be out after 4 today. I can get the intake on and look at the DP, that might be a day I have more time or if its not bad, get it in tonight too.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

your one picture teases are really getting to me. 

i miss this car


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Eh I'd consider them more progress pictures then I would teasers.. Car is still gutted hopefully all back together tomorrow


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

And I just miss having a decent stance and wheels, I wish i could find/ afford a set I liked


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> And I just miss having a decent stance and wheels, I wish i could find/ afford a set I liked


Loan + parents = h2o wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Loan + parents = h2o wheels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with bobby here.
No spending money on the gf for the next month lol


You think you will have wheels by h2o?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> And I just miss having a decent stance and wheels, I wish i could find/ afford a set I liked


I hear you buddy


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> I agree with bobby here.
> No spending money in the gf for the next month lol
> 
> 
> You think you will have wheels by h2o?


i dont know.. just had to pay property tax last week, kinda broke now.. i guess we'll see


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I hear ya..im already starting to get sick of my wheels..kinda wish i got them white.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> i dont know.. just had to pay property tax last week, kinda broke now.. i guess we'll see


Doesn't that come out of your escrow?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Doesn't that come out of your escrow?


It depends how its setup but his house is paid for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Doesn't that come out of your escrow?


only last years came out of escrow, gotta come out of pocket now


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ahhhh that sucks. Escrow makes it easy to save when the taxes are do :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

looks like a pain in the ass


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Eh, it's interior work.. Not that bad


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

Pina colada tree ftw! Interior is looking good. Much better than the clay color I think you had


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea.. The piña colada is stupid strong for the first couple days, after that it smells good.

I already like the black way more.. It just looks cleaner and more modern


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

I just want to sit and watch you put the interior back together with a case of miller and that staples easy button so every time you get something back in id hit the button


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> I already like the black way more.. It just looks cleaner and more modern


:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

97audia4 said:


> I just want to sit and watch you put the interior back together with a case of miller and that staples easy button so every time you get something back in id hit the button


lmfao

the pina colada almost made me sick the first few days, it's like candy for the nose. that isn't white.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> I just want to sit and watch you put the interior back together with a case of miller and that staples easy button so every time you get something back in id hit the button


Lol, you are more then welcome to do that


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> Eh, it's interior work.. Not that bad


I would have to agree but it's still a pain. Did you put it back together yet? Also are those AWE pedals if I see if so I had them on my B5 and super nice for driving.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> I just want to sit and watch you put the interior back together with a case of miller and that staples easy button so every time you get something back in id hit the button


You'd be slowly Dinging that damn button 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

RAUDIB5 said:


> I would have to agree but it's still a pain. Did you put it back together yet? Also are those AWE pedals if I see if so I had them on my B5 and super nice for driving.


still in the process of going back together, as i find all my parts

and yea, awe pedals.. there is a bit of a difference from stock, especially with the curve on the gas pedal. still not enough room in the footwell to heel toe it though


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> You'd be slowly Dinging that damn button
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it would be going back together faster if i didnt have to keep taking things apart to put it back in the right order


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> You'd be slowly Dinging that damn button
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats why i have the beer


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Fuck this glove box


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Fuck this glove box


it only took me 2 minutes to remove.. what could take so long to put it back 

i've been in your shoes, but it was snowing outside and i had my sunroof out.. I feel your pain.


----------



## Camride (Oct 16, 2005)

Lazer Viking said:


> Fuck this glove box


I hate interior work. Good luck.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

lovin white s4s


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

you should start posting ads in your thread and make money like in youtube videos - 117k views  just an idea


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Gettin to it!


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

bronz said:


> you should start posting ads in your thread and make money like in youtube videos - 117k views  just an idea


I just went through that earlier today. I'm so ready to set my car on fire and collect the insurance from it...lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bronz said:


> you should start posting ads in your thread and make money like in youtube videos - 117k views  just an idea


Haha... I should


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

RAUDIB5 said:


> I just went through that earlier today. I'm so ready to set my car on fire and collect the insurance from it...lol


I think about doing that often, then I realize my car isn't worth ****


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> I think about doing that often, then I realize my car isn't worth ****


yeah same here. It really does suck to roll hard brotha. 

But about the Video thing DO IT!


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

idk if this is a stupid question but is that a b6 shift knob? early b6*


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

werk said:


> idk if this is a stupid question but is that a b6 shift knob? early b6*


Pretty sure hes got an a3 knob


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea, euro a3 knob


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

oh word..i had a s3 knob in my mkv jetta which was pretty nice..is it 4 a 5spd?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

No, 6 speed unfortunately


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey nic, is it possible to remove the passenger side airbag by just removing the glove box our do I need to go further?

those seats look so clean in there against all the black :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

you can unbolt it without removing the dash.. but its not comming out unless you break stuff, or pull the dash


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

god those seats look gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

seats are looking juicy, we gotta set up some plan for the room at h20 this year soon


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nic do you think black s4 seats would look good in my interior?

Shoot some pics of your console.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

personally not too much a fan of mis matched stuff


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> seats are looking juicy, we gotta set up some plan for the room at h20 this year soon


yea we do, i'll shoot you a text about it


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I just like how this looks


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

eh, its not doing it for me.. i dont like the black and grey combo, looks halfassed

case in point, arm rest that is a totally different color, and a tiptronic wheel in a 5 speed car


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> eh, its not doing it for me.. i dont like the black and grey combo, looks halfassed
> 
> case in point, arm rest that is a totally different color, and a tiptronic wheel in a 5 speed car


Thats a 5 speed in a tiptronic car. It's biketsai's car before he went full black interior.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

If my car was all black id be a lot happier. Id never go through swapping everything out..especially my brown headliner.

Maybe i should just stick to the tan s4 seats..they should match my seats i have now.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Go around nics hood and this is what you see.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Thats a 5 speed in a tiptronic car. It's biketsai's car before he went full black interior.


That explains the wheel, haha


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> That explains the wheel, haha


I think he had that brown/cream interior to, not grey.

Can't wait to see the finished product brotha! :beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

The interior looks awesome Nic :thumbup: Wish I could attend the Audi GTG at h20 but of course being a poor college kid will keep me out of an audi for a little while longer


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Should be fun.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not Rose's?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Roses is on 94th


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.139513,-76.293082


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

okay jus clarifying. thanks Bob


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

btw picking up new wheels tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Roses is on 94th
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.139513,-76.293082




why the hell does that keep getting added to your posts ?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Prolly the new geotagging thing 

New wheels????


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yup
silver and 18" and i dont think ive ever seen them on a b5


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i hope your new wheels resemble the ones in your drawing


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

haha, not even a little


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Finally. Been waiting for you to get some wheels forever!! I may have never seen your car in person, but I still :heart: it anyways


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Stoked on the new wheels.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

might know what wheels. only cuz i was looking at them aswell.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

http://instagr.am/p/MCu-K/


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> http://instagr.am/p/MCu-K/


you have a new follower :beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so jealous. What size are they?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

18x8.5 et 18


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Are they 5x112? I thought that size was 5x120


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yep, 5x112


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Baller


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Put them on the car and get pictures…..*NOW!*


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Ordering tires this week and I will


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yep....i was right haha
going to look so good!


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

saw these in person today and they looked so money.

Im glad they werent to much bc now nic has bail money for h20i:laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> saw these in person today and they looked so money.
> 
> Im glad they werent to much bc now nic has bail money for h20i:laugh:


and the freshest set of type a's evAr


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Ballin. Can't wait to see them on. 

I made sure to follow you on instagram in case they show up on there first haha


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

did a test fit today.. fitment is perfect, so pumped :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

like that.
knew the front would sit good...like 10mm spacer in rear?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

GET OUT OF MY HEAD WES!

:laugh:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

wait wat the hell!! it thought they stopped making these...let alone in 5x112....holy crap these are one of my favourite wheels!! i imagine you must be very pumped lol....where did you get them??


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

they did.. like 4-5 years ago


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

ugh... i can feel the smugness from over here....


----------



## vrhatch (Nov 8, 2009)

read through the thread smh this car is the **** and my new desktop background lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

vrhatch said:


> read through the thread smh this car is the **** and my new desktop background lol


Nah nics not even low


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> GET OUT OF MY HEAD WES!
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Nah nics not even low


nope, tired of draggin my nuts everywhere


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> nope, tired of draggin my nuts everywhere


You'll be lowering it on its nuts with the new wheels right?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Hopefully the Moderate Drops '11 movement doesn't continue into this thread... opcorn:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

its really not all that high.. front is at 23 1/8th ground to fender on stock 16's


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Wheels are fresh nic :thumbup: will love seeing these on an a4


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

23" is the perfect height for looks/comfort. type a's ftmfw

:beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I always think about raising my car. Its getting beaten to death at this height in philly..might make it like 23 all around..maybe 22 3/4 front and 23 rear.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

MarcMiller said:


> I always think about raising my car. Its getting beaten to death at this height in philly..might make it like 23 all around..maybe 22 3/4 front and 23 rear.


This is where air ride shows its true beauty :thumbup: However the simplicity of coils is something that can't be beat.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bagged_hag said:


> This is where air ride shows its true beauty :thumbup: However the simplicity of coils is something that can't be beat.


I want air ride..i just dont wanna cut my bay all up to get low..looks like ****.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

MarcMiller said:


> I want air ride..i just dont wanna cut my bay all up to get low..looks like ****.


I feel if the effort is put into cutting the towers to clear the arms, then some effort should be put into fashioning domed plates that then cover where the arms would protrude. Just my 2 cents


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Everyone knows bags are cheating though :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Everyone knows bags are cheating though :beer:


cheating or smart?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thepirate said:


> cheating or smart?


:beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> I want air ride..i just dont wanna cut my bay all up to get low..looks like ****.


it doesnt have to, myne does right now, but in the end itll look good


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> it doesnt have to, myne does right now, but in the end itll look good


You cut yours?! Pics?!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Check my build thread tomorrow


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> cheating or smart?


cheating.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> cheating.


I LOL'd when I saw this. :thumbup:


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Lazer Viking said:


> cheating.


No Nic, not cheating, just using your resources wisely


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> cheating.



haters gonna hate


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thepirate said:


> haters gonna hate


For a second I thought I was in the mk5 forums when I read that


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

im not really a fan of air...but i have had 3 bagged cars


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i have no hate against air, the idea is cool and i will have a car on air someday.. it wont be my b5 though, thats just not the direction i want to take this car.

by next year it will have big brakes, big sway bars, the drivetrain buttoned up with an apikol rear diff mount and bushings, a DTS bar, and solid subframe mounts. along with a built bottom end and head, and a cage, with a fresh paint job.
[/moneypit]


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Agree with lazer. I'd like to put air on my GTI but I think my b5 will always stay static. I love seeing a static car sitting on the ground.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i'll put my '55 on air, i'll enjoy that way more


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Agreed, a car that you plan on building the motor and all that should belong on coils. Granted air handles good, I still feel that coils provide a more positive feedback to the driver in certain conditions.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i cant wait to see how these airlifts handle since they are 32 way adjustable


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i cant wait to see how these airlifts handle since they are 32 way adjustable


You will have to take me for a ride


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bagged_hag said:


> You will have to take me for a ride


X2


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

And Nic I want a ride in the blue car too :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

of course :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My B5 will always be low and slow....now if I get an S4 wagon thats another story. :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bagged_hag said:


> And Nic I want a ride in the blue car too :thumbup:


Same. I wanna actually be in a fast vw/audi. FOR ONCE..


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thepirate said:


> My B5 will always be low and slow


QFT


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> QFT


Still dk wtf that means..im a n00b ;'(


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Still dk wtf that means..im a n00b ;'(


quite f***ing true?

quoted for truth?

quantom field theory?

quantiferon?

google.....is.....your......friend.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I saw it pop up on Twitter a few times and eventually googled it. Quoted for truth is what I found it means


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I always read it as "quit f***king talking"

So uh........... Guess I've taken a couple comments wrong over the years lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

:facepalm: n00bs


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

LOLOL.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I always read it as "quit f***king talking"
> 
> So uh........... Guess I've taken a couple comments wrong over the years lol


I hope you're serious haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

yes. I was like, why are you hating on pirate so much??


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> So uh........... Guess I've taken a couple comments wrong over the years lol


Samesies 

Saving lives:
http://www.giyf.com/
http://just****inggoogleit.com/


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> yes. I was like, why are you hating on pirate so much??


Lol. No hate here. I love Pirates car. Have a few photos of it on my phone  Just agreeing with the low and slow comment!

Hahaha, I still can't get over you seeing QFT and thinking it meant to shut the f*ck up


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

makes me want to search his post history and lol at how confused he was when someone told him "QFT"

-audi's are awesome!
-QFT
- man, what the **** is your problem ?
-


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha whoopsies :laugh:. Live and learn boys


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

These Internet abbreviations are getting out of hand. I swear I'm doing a new google search everyday


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

just bought tires :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

205/45? 215/45?

What size.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I had no idea you had a thread buddy. :wave:


----------



## feerocknok (Jul 7, 2006)

245/45


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> 205/45? 215/45?
> 
> What size.


they are 18's.. no way in hell in running 45's


205/40 nitto neogens


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

PSU said:


> I had no idea you had a thread buddy. :wave:


:wave:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

PSU said:


> I had no idea you had a thread buddy. :wave:


its pretty new :laugh:



Lazer Viking said:


> they are 18's.. no way in hell in running 45's
> 
> 
> 205/40 nitto neogens


good choice


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> just bought tires :thumbup:


So happy this thread is moving again :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

fbm93 said:


> its pretty new :laugh:


I see what you did there. 



thepirate said:


> So happy this thread is moving again :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> So happy this thread is moving again :thumbup:


it most likely wont be leaving the first page for the next several months


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> its pretty new :laugh:



yea, only been around for a few years :sly:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Lazer Viking said:


> it most likely wont be leaving the first page for the next several months


That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

PSU said:


> I had no idea you had a thread buddy. :wave:


Great. Who invited PSU to the b5 forums?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i wasnt aware he needed an invitation, he posts everywhere else anyway :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

bryangb said:


> Great. Who invited PSU to the b5 forums?


The same troll who invited you to the MKV forums. :sly:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey be nice.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

ordered hub rings, spacers bolts and valve stems


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

MarcMiller said:


> Hey be nice.


That's my buddy. Just giving him a hard time. eace:



Lazer Viking said:


> ordered hub rings, spacers bolts and valve stems


Nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Lazer Viking said:


> 205/40 nitto neogens


That's what I have on the R, but I have 215/45/17s. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

and how do you like them ?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Lazer Viking said:


> and how do you like them ?


Don't like them as much as my old Invos, but I have over 9,000 miles on them without an alignment and they still look good...

That's even after lowering the car over 2.25". 

They grip very well on dry roads... wet roads make me iffy though.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

hmm, my options were very limited for 205/40.. and i wasnt putting nankangs on this thing

are they quiet ?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> hmm, my options were very limited for 205/40.. and i wasnt putting nankangs on this thing
> 
> are they quiet ?


my nankangs are so loud


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Lazer Viking said:


> hmm, my options were very limited for 205/40.. and i wasnt putting nankangs on this thing
> 
> are they quiet ?


Yeah man. Road noise isn't really noticeable at all. :beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> my nankangs are so loud


yea, had a set before.. they werent bad when they were new, but as they wore down they got loud


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> yea, had a set before.. they werent bad when they were new, but as they wore down they got loud


if i keep the wheels long enough ill try something else, but cant really complain since they were already mounted....im already looking for something new


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I have 205/40 Neogens and they are nice. When you ride farely close to the ground everything seems loud though.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

haha, yea


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

\/\/\/\/\/\/\/










I haven't been there since 2005 or so.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

haha, awesome :thumbup:

i wish i could have gone in the 70's/80's before they demolished everything and it was just a ghost town


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

forgot they're 18's :sly:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

PSU said:


> The same troll who invited you to the MKV forums. :sly:


:beer: :beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

My nankangs arnt too bad. When its real wet i feel a little sketchy but theyre not too loud yet.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

so heres the plan:
engine:
1.9L stock stroke 
83mm 9.5:1 pistons
144mm ie rods
dowel pinned crank
supertech valves
supertech springs/retainers
bosch 044 fuel pump
maestro tune
bigger injectors
agn valve cover
new pcv/catch can setup with one crankcase, and one valvetrain breather
new front mount (havent decided on what i want)
spec 18lb 240mm flywheel
clutchmasters fx500 

body:
dietrich rs4 bumper
shaved rear bumper
shaved lower door moldings
pre facelift mid moldings
respray

interior:
autopower roll bar
new audio setup:
door and deck speakers
2-10" subs
false trunk floor to hide amps and other stuff

brakes/suspension:
toureg calipers up front with 330mm rotors
b7 s4 rear brakes
hotchkiss sway bars
034 sway bar end links (front and rear)
apikol rear brace
apikol rear diff mount
apikol rear subframe bushings
awe dts bar

im sure there is more, or plans will change.. but basically thats whats gonna be happening


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy moly :beer: :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ That'll be sick dude. :beer::beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Stumanbmx (Jul 26, 2007)

So you're raising it... right?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

How long is that going to take?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Stumanbmx said:


> So you're raising it... right?


hadnt really planned on it


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

idk what half of that stuff is, so it must be good.

:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> hadnt really planned on it


Good to hear.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> idk what half of that stuff is, so it must be good.
> 
> :thumbup:


What a knob


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Did you go to Dubs on The Boards?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

nope, my acc belt snapped this morning.. now i have the front clip torn off fighting with a stripped bolt

i need :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Aw man, sorry to hear. That sucks.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, it ****ed my day up..


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> nope, my acc belt snapped this morning.. now i have the front clip torn off fighting with a stripped bolt
> 
> i need :beer:


damn dude. sorry to hear that.. I'll drink one for you. I'm halfway intoxicated now. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

audixride said:


> damn dude. sorry to hear that.. I'll drink one for you. I'm halfway intoxicated now. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


haha :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

spacers and tires are here


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> spacers and tires are here


opcorn:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thepirate said:


> opcorn:


Agreedopcorn:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nic when you driving to h2o?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

friday


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Lazer Viking said:


> friday


What time on friday? I'm looking for some people to roll down with around 2pm ish


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

E


bagged_hag said:


> What time on friday? I'm looking for some people to roll down with around 2pm ish


Me Nic and Bobby are leaving around 8:30 in the morning


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

97audia4 said:


> E
> 
> Me Nic and Bobby are leaving around 8:30 in the morning


I hate the fact that I have tests on friday before h2o


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

mm I have class until 5 on friday too. Sucks


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I have class mon-wed morning and im skipping all the classes to go!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

my girl setup her schedule this semester so she didnt have a friday or monday class so we can have the whole weekend.

but yea, a few of us are leaving from my house at like 830-9


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> my girl setup her schedule this semester so she didnt have a friday or monday class so we can have the whole weekend.


Mine did the same thing. No classes Friday and a night class on Monday. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Mine did the same thing. No classes Friday and a night class on Monday. :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup:

where you staying at ?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> where you staying at ?


Meridial. I think that's how you spell it. It's right next to the convention center


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Lazer Viking said:


> spacers and tires are here


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

PSU said:


>


Oh you fancy


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

you fancy huh ?

like big bowels of baked ziti ?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Meridial. I think that's how you spell it. It's right next to the convention center


always gets rowdy down there :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> always gets rowdy down there :thumbup:


That's what i'm hoping for 

:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> my girl setup her schedule this semester so she didnt have a friday or monday class so we can have the whole weekend.
> 
> but yea, a few of us are leaving from my house at like 830-9


me and bobby will be there knocking down your door


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> me and bobby will be there knocking down your door


you might have to, were going to see circa survive the night before


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Lazer Viking said:


> you fancy huh ?
> 
> like big bowels of baked ziti ?


This made me chuckle. 



Lazer Viking said:


> you might have to, were going to see circa survive the night before


My buddy Geoff (IdontOwnAVW) will be at that show.

I might be joining you guys.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Anthony green was the **** in like 10th grade for me


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

PSU said:


> This made me chuckle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you probably should


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Anthony green was the **** in like 10th grade for me


he's pretty awesome, all of his projects have been great.. the sounds of animals fighting was a little weird, but i still loved it, and i remember having saosin playing in my car constantly in highschool


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Saosin was such a good band. Anthony green is just really talented and can sing really good.

Have fun.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Jonny Craig > Anthony Green


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Jonny Craig > Anthony Green


I used to love Dance Gavin Dance.
To bad i fell off mad from music and stopped caring.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Saosin. Sigh.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yup, now we done did it.. i just added a saosin/circa/anthony green playlist on pandora at work


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> yup, now we done did it.. i just added a saosin/circa/anthony green playlist on pandora at work


Pandora makes me love my new headunit so much more. I might add a playlist too!
Damn old school music.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i remember back in '05 when my buddy showed me pandora. i should use it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

theyre putting pandora in headunits now?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> theyre putting pandora in headunits now?


It plays pandora from my iPhone on my screen.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

James Himself said:


> theyre putting pandora in headunits now?


yes actually, but i stream off my iphone


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

mounting and balancing my wheels :thumbup:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Hurry


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

where did the valve stem thread go ?

i need to tell them they were right.. they leaked like a bitch


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

this ***** right here is all kinds of excited. this may end up being my favorite set up of yours to date.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

such a teeeeease


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

:sly: need more photos.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I've seen the spy photos... Hahahha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

height, tire size and offset are PERFECT

so happy


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

JELLY.

:beer::beer::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Holyyyyyyy ****.

Looks amazing nic.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup:

:beer: :beer:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

needs more low:laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

nope, tucks the tread.. thats all i want


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> nope, tucks the tread.. thats all i want


haha i know, that actully dont poke as much as i though they would, spacers for the rear?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yep 10mm's


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

What are the final offsets? I'm too lazy to go back and find the wheel specs


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

bryangb said:


> What are the final offsets? I'm too lazy to go back and find the wheel specs


et 18 front and et 8 in the rear


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

^ this


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

dayummmm


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I like this 

and the fact i missed th saosin convo earlier haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Final gtf?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

$100 nic didn't measure


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, i didnt measure.. but it should be pretty close to the same

the stock tire diameter is 24.87" and with 205/40/18 its 24.45" 

so less the a 1/2" of total diameter difference


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

so much left to do :facepalm:

should have taken off work this week


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> so much left to do :facepalm:
> 
> should have taken off work this week


whats left?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

half of the interior that needs to be finished, fabbing brackets for the front speakers, putting wheels on and dialing in height.. cleaning the engine bay, fixing the lower door moldings, putting a gun in my mouth and pulling the trigger, fully detailing it again because its been sitting in the garage since june


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Lazer Viking said:


> half of the interior that needs to be finished, fabbing brackets for the front speakers, putting wheels on and dialing in height.. cleaning the engine bay, fixing the lower door moldings, _putting a gun in my mouth and pulling the trigger_, fully detailing it again because its been sitting in the garage since june


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

5,999


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

aaand 6,000

im commin for you psu, watch your back


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Ill be down tomorrow, Kams can't get the tires on till tomorrow


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

5,053


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Ill be down tomorrow, Kams can't get the tires on till tomorrow


word, im gonna get the wheels sealed and waxed tonight, maybe get the other front on

hopefully other stuff, we'll see how i feel


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> 5,053


Get to work ****


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Cant wait til this weekend. Havent really seen any b5s yet down here


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm starting to get excited. 4 days! opcorn:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Cant wait til this weekend. Havent really seen any b5s yet down here


thats because we have to work all week to fix our broke ass ****


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> thats because we have to work all week to fix our broke ass ****


:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its cool, mines a pos and im broke down here.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Its cool, mines a pos and im broke down here.


What happened?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

bryangb said:


> What happened?


Nothing my axle is going but its cool


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yup, spacer bolts are seized and stripped, broke my socket.. gave up for the night i guess ill drill them out tommorow

oh joy :facepalm:


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

you silly boys should get mk2s


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

for you Nic 


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Speaking of.. I might be picking up a mk2 in a few hours


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Fap fap fap.. But I don't want another deathtrap mk2


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

deathtrap ? don't be a wiener


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

skiba said:


> deathtrap ? don't be a wiener


Yeah. That one has a roll cage dude….you're safe. :laugh:


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

Buck Russell said:


> this is the one i have...i honestly don't know where its from
> (oh and its for sale, so buy it.)


 still for sale? :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, thats been sold for years


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

thepirate said:


> Yeah. That one has a roll cage dude&#133;.you're safe. :laugh:


exactly


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> yea, thats been sold for years


Hurry up and fix your damn stripped bolt


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

hurry up and get to ocmd.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> Hurry up and fix your damn stripped bolt


dont go there.. last night was bad

so far were up to:
2 stripped and seized bolts
1 broken thin wall 17mm
1 broken 17mm impact
1 broken drill bit
1 broken power drill
1 bent punch

and its still ****ing on there

i was atleast smart enough to use antiseize on one side :facepalm:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

There might be a banging red b5 on borbets there lol.. Nah it's either tonight or it ain't happening.. So I'm gonna try my best to get em out


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> yea, thats been sold for years


 yeah figured ide still try hahah >


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> dont go there.. last night was bad
> 
> so far were up to:
> 2 stripped and seized bolts
> ...


add another drill bit and a wooden handled hammer to that list.

its off now, i'll let Nic post about it. :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

victorious !
3 days, and a combined 20 hours later
3 busted drill bits
2 busted sockets
1 dead drill
2 busted punches
1 busted hammer
3 cracked sockets
1 destroyed spacer
and a pile of metal shavings that used to be H&R bolts

im driving this bitch to h20 if it kills me


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That's quite a list.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> victorious !
> 3 days, and a combined 20 hours later
> 3 busted drill bits
> 2 busted sockets
> ...


 all with a day to spare:laugh:, you bitches better be ready im getting hyped


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

****, no days to spare.. after the concert tommorow night im comming home and maybe pulling an all nighter

i still need to:
steal the steering wheel, door panel, and rear ash tray cover from the silver car for the weekend
tweak the stance
touch up and clean the engine bay
wash it
vacuum the interior 
pack
and load up all my ****


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

haha o yea i forgot about that, you will be pulling and all nighter bc i highly doubt by 8am you will be asleep after getting all that **** down.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

cant wait to spend my paycheck on redbull and cigarettes for the weekend


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

if this was facebook i'd like the last comment


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I can't wait to get today over with


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> cant wait to spend my paycheck on redbull and cigarettes *and beer* for the weekend


Fixed.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

Lazer Viking said:


>


ah u suck!! one of my all time favourite wheels rite there......I would pay for shipping to Vancouver BC when you are done with those


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

lazer viking said:


> cant wait to spend my paycheck on redbull and cigarettes and *Beer* and *EVERGLO* for the weekend





bryangb said:


> Fixed.


fixed fixed


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

While on the subject... Does anyone know of any good bars in OC with a good selection of beers? Me and my one friend would like to hit a few up while we're down there


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

bryangb said:


> While on the subject... Does anyone know of any good bars in OC with a good selection of beers? Me and my one friend would like to hit a few up while we're down there


Seacrets


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

^deff.

And if your on the north side of the strip 100th street+ .. The green turtle on 113th(I think) is a great 2 story dive bar filled with cougars.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm excited to be old enough now to go to the bars


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

a few of my friends just facetime'd me from their iphones from the green turtle lol :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

97audia4 said:


> Seacrets


They have good beer? We're looking for some bars that have craft beer on tap


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

bryangb said:


> They have good beer? We're looking for some bars that have craft beer on tap


yea theres is about 36 bars inside there im sure they do in one of them


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

97audia4 said:


> yea theres is about 36 bars inside there im sure they do in one of them


Wow, 36?! Never been there before...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Wow, 36?! Never been there before...


check it out for yourself, max capacity is 5000 people so think about

http://seacrets.com/


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im prob one the few people down here not going to the bar.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Damn didn't think it was really that big, but I've never really walked around much in there

Mark how old are you?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> Im prob one the few people down here not going to the bar.


Im waiting to see if ill be sober enough to even care about the bar


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

james im 19. turning 20 this december.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

lets roll


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh yes.....:heart:


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> lets roll


Nice work man, you pulled them off really well. I think santorin is the only color you can put those wheels on to make them pop properly.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

brilliant black would work too....but damn those wheels are sick!  very nicely done Lazer


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Im prob one the few people down here not going to the bar.


With the looks of the weather... being inside a bar looks to be the only option :thumbdown:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Nic the car looks so good on those wheels. Can't wait to see it in person. Hopefully we don't float away


----------



## odraciR_AgA (Mar 31, 2009)

woooow

just loooove those rims!!

missed a deal of a set last year..

what are the specs on your set?



loooooks great!
those and the AZEV's are perfect on a B5 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## meloman (Mar 23, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> lets roll


With the way the shadow is on the car, especially the way it curves up in the back with those wheels it reminded me of a corrado. Either way, wheels look great :thumbup:


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

Loving those borbet wheelz bro:thumbup:


----------



## DeathLens (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh haiiii


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks so much :thumbup:

You are the man


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Stellar! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Raddd


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I creeped the car at one of the meets at the CC


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thank you mr. creep

how was your ride home ?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not too bad, we hit some traffic but there was no rain and no deer; so much better than the ride home, haha.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

haha, thats always good.. im still amazed that dude drove that legacy that far.. hes got balls of steel


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> haha, thats always good.. im still amazed that dude drove that legacy that far.. hes got balls of steel


yea im still kinda in disbelief haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

he drove it down there higher in the rear, he drove home at the height you guys saw it. haha. I don't think he even hit that much, he did lose a waffle/hex/cap from one of his wheels though...somehow.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

nic what size tires are they again?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

205/40


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i wanna try these wheels on sometime....when do you want me to bring the coils down and grab those seats?


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

the borbets look so good. they're probably awesome rolling at any speed. I wasn't sure if you were going to top the flat fives but I think you did. I do miss the extra lows though


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

allow me to caption that picture.

bwom bwom bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa pshhhh CRACK


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

aledelic42 said:


> the borbets look so good. they're probably awesome rolling at any speed. I wasn't sure if you were going to top the flat fives but I think you did. I do miss the extra lows though


im fine with the height.. although my stance was wack last weekend, passenger side was way lower then the drivers side

need to fiddle with it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i wanna try these wheels on sometime....when do you want me to bring the coils down and grab those seats?


sure thing buddy :thumbup:

i get home from work around 6 on week days, i usually have time on weekends if it works better for you


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> im fine with the height.. although my stance was wack last weekend, passenger side was way lower then the drivers side
> 
> need to fiddle with it


same here


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

parkin lot pimpin


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

back at it










also bought an me7 engine harness.. so i will be swapping to an 01+ electronic system, with a CH box ecu with maestro tuning


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

so much Swagg in this :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

This is more like it.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> This is more like it.


How you manage to park like that??


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> How you manage to park like that??


mad JDM y0


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Bags


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> mad JDM y0


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

lmao.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So happy to see this thread moving again. :thumbup:

Bobby you need a sweet wing on the back.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> So happy to see this thread moving again. :thumbup:
> 
> Bobby you need a sweet wing on the back.


I ordered a 2ft tall aluminum wing for it already


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Dammit, that's what I bought you for Christmas... Guess you can stack them for more downforce


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Dammit, that's what I bought you for Christmas... Guess you can stack them for more downforce


I'll need a third one for all it's mad p0w3r


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Well need to cut the roof off the shop if you stack 3


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I ordered a 2ft tall aluminum wing for it already


siiiiiikkkkkktwizdiddddddddddd can't what to see it.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd go this route with it. :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

bryangb said:


> I'd go this route with it. :thumbup:


i've already got all of that, plus a set of 20" spinners and lambo door kit in the mail.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Even though the Murcielago and Aventador use "lambo doors" - this is still funny.


----------



## jmullen324 (Oct 23, 2010)

bryangb said:


> Even though the Murcielago and Aventador use "lambo doors" - this is still funny.


So true.:thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

hello.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

woord .wherd u get that?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

INA?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

hell no, id never buy anything from that scum bag

its a custom made plenum with aeb runners and cnc'd velocity stacks inside, flanged for a 65mm throttle body


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

werk said:


> woord .wherd u get that?


I made it


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> its a custom made plenum with aeb runners and cnc'd velocity stacks inside, flanged for a 65mm throttle body


ohhhhhhh yea one of those things. i knew it.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

sorry nick, that may be a little over your head


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

New fueling and intake? You better be planning for 450+


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

new intake, fueling, swapping to me7 with maestro, and building the motor

but it will all be over built, all components will be capable of 500+


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

EEEEEEEEEEEEExcellent.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEExcellent.


Now its your turn so at H20 next year you guys can scare the **** out of the crowd at the convention center instead of a million mk4s with bovs:laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll have 2 step then :giggles:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

My new fuel setup got rid of the back fire sadface


----------



## Audiquattro337 (Aug 16, 2011)

when you say backfire are you talking about when your eng braking and it does that pop pop, any technical explanation for why it does that? i always thought it had to do with cam degree but fueling? do explain :wave:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

No, mine was loading up so much fuel that in between shifts it would back fire.. Kind of amusing because it was loud as **** waaaapsh POP WAAAAPSH POP WAAAAPSH POP!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> Now its your turn so at H20 next year you guys can scare the **** out of the crowd at the convention center instead of a million mk4s with bovs:laugh:


even i'll be 2 steppin it like a hood rat at h2o.. nah.. i'll just use the gas pedal to make noise.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

haha, watch those mini vans revving at you


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

NickBroderick said:


> ohhhhhhh yea one of those things. i knew it.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

so once your done swapping all that shizz in the blue car drive me out to Las Vegas so i can look at a quattro coupe


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I just got thru 30 pages of this thread and gave up on finding the details, what airbox and power steering covers do you have again? 

I also must say...I really really wish I would have gotten into b5s alot sooner. Seems like everything was much different a year or two back.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

The air box cover is from a euro b5 v6 tdi passat and the power steering cover is from a euro b5 vr5 passat


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

The power steering cover is fairly easy to get, I forget which retailer carries it.. The air box cover took me about 6 months to find what car it came on and to dig up a part number, and I had a uk member on another forum order it and ship it to me.. I believe there are only 2 in this country


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you remember how you modded the P/S cover to fit? It seems too long but I assume you secured it under the front clip somehow?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I trimmed the front tabs down a little and slid some sheet metal clips I had laying around under the weather stripping to hold it.. If you do it right the rear should sit right where is needs to without any clips or anything


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ya the rear looks like it will, the factory mounting tabs on the front definitely don't though, lol. Thanks Nic.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

this is what will be going into the car:

swapping the car from me5 to me7
maestro tuning
aeromotive a1000 FPR
034 fuel rail
044 or aeromotive stealth 340 fuel pump
custom intake manifold with aeb runners and cnc'd velocity stacks
65mm vr6 throttle body
injectors are still undecided
treadstone TR11 intercooler
custom piping
atp manifold
3" downpipe
3" v-banded exhaust
tial 38mm wastegate
spec 12lb 240mm flywheel
clutchmasters fx400
supertech springs and retainers
81.5mm 8.5:1 Mahle Forged Pistons
Scat 144m x 20mm Forged Connecting Rods
Rosten Main bearing girdle
ACL High performance Rod bearings
ACL High performance main bearings
ARP Main studs
ARP head studs
new pcv system
3076 turbo


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

you forgot headliner?:screwy::laugh:

cant wait to see it done, hopefully I can be drinking some beer while this is going on.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

No I didn't, weight savings bro


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> you forgot headliner?:screwy::laugh:
> 
> cant wait to see it done, hopefully I can be drinking some beer while this is going on.


It's being built 10 mins from your house so i expect to see a beer in your hand


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

haha alright nice

and nic i think the inviso cloak is better anyways


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bought a new steering wheel


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> bought a new steering wheel


Just in time to sell it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

hell no, just wont be paying that much for an air bag, haha


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> i guess the secret is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is that wawa off of 140 in Westminster MD


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

no, its the wawa off route 1 just over the md boarder in pa


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I saw that for sale. :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

find me an airbag now, haha


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

What's the fitment going to be like do you know? Going to be trouble or will it swap over pretty easy?

I never dabbled in steering wheels. Can't wait to see it in a b5 :beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

nice wheel!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

they bolt up, and i know the mk5/6 wheel works in an s4 without issues.. i just dont know what clock spring im gonna have to use


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> they bolt up, and i know the mk5/6 wheel works in an s4 without issues.. i just dont know what clock spring im gonna have to use


So airbag just needs a little wiring I'm guessing? Or are the connectors the same?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

that i do not know yet

that plugs in through the clock spring.. so worst case scenario i need to re-pin the corresponding plug to work


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

what wheel is that?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

euro mk5


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gonna be hawt :thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That will look so so good. :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I just trimmed my mustache. Its so much better now :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks sweetie.. it was a little itchy on my balls last time


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I figured. You wouldn't stay still to save your life :wave:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

goddamnit that was weird to read. but i liked it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

My aluminum s4 up rights came today :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> My aluminum s4 up rights came today :thumbup:


What's the difference other then the material they're made out of?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

The caliper mounting, the hub size.. And they have bolt in wheel bearings, I'm using them for my brake upgrade


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

also got my new car cover today.. California car cover plush weave with the flannel lining, my car sleeps better then i do


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I wish i had another b5 a4 to daily. Extremely jealous:beer:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> also got my new car cover today.. California car cover plush weave with the flannel lining, my car sleeps better then i do


Good call. Best of the best.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

car is taking a bit of a backseat right now.. ive got some home renovations going on

along with this:

















and i picked this up the other day:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Hibiscus? s4.


I want so bad.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

Is that a non-sunroof car with clear covers on the headlights and small fogs inplace of the stock ones? Looks like my friends old s4.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Probably the same one since there was only 106 shipped to the states 

So sick Nic and I'm super jealous of the garage.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

SlimQuattro said:


> Is that a non-sunroof car with clear covers on the headlights and small fogs inplace of the stock ones? Looks like my friends old s4.


it is :thumbup:


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> it is :thumbup:


Thought that was it, if I could have came up with the cash I was gonna get it. Did you get it from Tim or someone else?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

That's a small garage :beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

he traded it to a friend of mine for his S6 avant.. and i bought it from him


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bryangb said:


> That's a small garage :beer:


just a 40x60, should be fine for a few days...


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

Nice, the s6 is pretty nice but the s4 is so clean


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

I m jelus


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

SlimQuattro said:


> Nice, the s6 is pretty nice but the s4 is so clean


agreed, thats why i scooped it up


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn you Nic. Are you gunna build that garage out like the one that broderick posted on fb?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i wish, not baller enough for that


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

jeez nic! you opening up your own tuning shop? that looks like it's going to be real nice! wish you all the best with the s ..... i cannot wait to make more money in order to spend on my own s4.....when i get it


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great man! I wish I had a color other than silver


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

audixride said:


> Looks great man! I wish I had a color other than silver


The Hibiscus is probably one of the nicest colors available for the S4 hands down. :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

audixride said:


> Looks great man! I wish I had a color other than silver


this is what i wish everyday haha



RAUDIB5 said:


> The Hibiscus is probably one of the nicest colors available for the S4 hands down. :thumbup:


agreed


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> jeez nic! you opening up your own tuning shop? that looks like it's going to be real nice! wish you all the best with the s ..... i cannot wait to make more money in order to spend on my own s4.....when i get it


maybe some day, i guess we will see where life takes me


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

im just glad its not silver, haha

hibiscus is really growing on me though :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

get in your car and drive... all roads point north.. lol

hibiscus is nice


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

im leaving in a little bit, chill out


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> im just glad its not silver, haha
> 
> hibiscus is really growing on me though :thumbup:


Once the turbos get replaced in mine, it won't be silver anymore


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

audixride said:


> Once the turbos get replaced in mine, it won't be silver anymore


 Dammit Adam :beer: but always have loved hibiscus, nice pick-up


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

that garage is dope, hydraulic lift in your future?


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Probably the same one since there was only 106 shipped to the states
> 
> So sick Nic and I'm super jealous of the garage.


 Only 106 with no sunroof? Or hibiscus? Or both?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thizzprofessor said:


> that garage is dope, hydraulic lift in your future?


 2 of them


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

ThatA4T said:


> Only 106 with no sunroof? Or hibiscus? Or both?


 106 in hibiscus, I have no idea how many non sunroof cars there were, but I would like to know


----------



## thizzprofessor (Oct 12, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> 2 of them


 thats what i like to hear


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

that hibiscus is gorgeous, love that color :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> 2 of them


 The real question is where is bobbys living space going to be in there?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> The real question is where is bobbys living space going to be in there?


 lol.. my room is on top of the garage.. i just gotta get moms sh!t out of it and get it insulated. :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Do you rent room and garage? lol


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Do you rent room and garage? lol


 Lol no. I my own townhouse with a girl and kid... I also have my own shop.. Its 125x75 but I use 50x40 or so for car ****


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Lol no. I my own townhouse with a girl and kid... I also have my own shop.. Its 125x75 but I use 50x40 or so for car ****


 I meant for me!!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I meant for me!!


 Oh thought you were asking if I rented at nics


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> Oh thought you were asking if I rented at nics


 no lol I know you have your own shop. Had that B5 gtg the weekend I went to D.C. for my sport seats. Would have stopped in had I known.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> no lol I know you have your own shop. Had that B5 gtg the weekend I went to D.C. for my sport seats. Would have stopped in had I known.


 Oh damn yeah def shoulda


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bored, ****ing around in photoshop










needs to be lower next time around


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Did you chop is lower? Or just mess with the colors and junk?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

especially with a "bags are for bitches" sticker :laugh:

i still like it :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i chopped it lower... thats where it should have sat at h20


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

yes. You have a couple months till the next one though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

How low are you thinking for next year?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I thought you were over that...don't regress!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

MarcMiller said:


> How low are you thinking for next year?


I doubt it will make it to any shows this year.. Maybe h20, and I guess we'll see how low I feel like taking it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I thought you were over that...don't regress!


I can't help but miss bring low when I look back at old pictures


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> I doubt it will make it to any shows this year.. Maybe h20, and I guess we'll see how low I feel like taking it


Planning on bringing the other b5s or just not planning to go to any shows?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

since i dont work weekends anymore i'm going to try and make it to as many as possible.. will probably just bring the S, its presentable atleast


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

have you made any plans for the s4? just gonna rock it stock for awhile or whaaat? i just decided to get a sticker made that says "rock it stock"

:laugh:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

o hey look there I am in the picture haha


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> have you made any plans for the s4? just gonna rock it stock for awhile or whaaat? i just decided to get a sticker made that says "rock it stock"
> 
> :laugh:


It's not stock, lol

Maybe get some smaller tires and crank the coils down


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

**** me right?

sounds like a plan :thumbup:


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> I thought you were over that...don't regress!


sooo over it. all of you would be too if you frequented new York city roads


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> I can't help but miss bring low when I look back at old pictures


Go air. Problem solved. Low when you wanna be stock when you wanna be :sly:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea, but everyone will know you are a ***** when you roll around on air


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> Yea, but everyone will know you are a ***** when you roll around on air


who cares?

anyone that actually calls someone a bitch for being on a air is an idiot :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Roll hard or go home


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Its hard to roll hard when you break something like an oil pan or axle while rolling hard.

Just sayin' Nic, you're a home owner now, next is marriage and then kids. Its time to start considering air….its the adult thing to do :laugh:


This is all in good fun. I don't want to start a pissing match. :heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> Roll hard or go home


what if some people on bags roller hard_er_ at ride height then roll hard_est_ when parked and then go *home* to **** their wife? then who wins?!

:wave:

just kidding


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Its hard to roll hard when you break something like an oil pan or axle while rolling hard.
> 
> Just sayin' Nic, you're a home owner now, next is marriage and then kids. Its time to start considering air&#133;.its the adult thing to do :laugh:
> 
> ...


Too much money in everything else right now to do that.. I just want to finish my car so I can build my '55
Which will be on air


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> what if some people on bags roller hard_er_ at ride height then roll hard_est_ when parked and then go *home* to **** their wife? then who wins?!
> 
> :wave:
> 
> just kidding


That's just cheating


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

'55? Coils/air whatever. I want pictures of said '55


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

It's been sitting in the garage for the last 30 years.. I'll get some pics when I move it to the shop, it was my dads old race car in the 60's and 70's his friend bought it from an old lady in Georgia.. After he badgered her for years to buy it


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I wouldn't think you're a bitch if you did end up bagging a b5. I doubt you'd even ride around higher than you were low on coils normally. imagine how sweet that picture would look if you couldn't see any ground under it


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

So jealous of that garage. Car looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> so I can build my '55
> Which will be on air


Looking forward to this.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

The things I would do for that garage. 

Bagged 55? yes please :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

skimmed through 2/3 of the thread, I love what I'm seeing here. I'm surprised I didn't see this at H2o....maybe I did but I forgot :facepalm:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

wow, i had no idea that picture looked so horrible when you are viewing from an actual computer.. i really need to stop using my iphone for all my pics


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

yea it's pretty bad, looks nice on fb though


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I upload all my pictures from my iPhone..makes everything easier lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

im 2.7 swapping the car now. :facepalm:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

the blue one? why?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Bc I told him to... Lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

aledelic42 said:


> the blue one? why?


 with the money and effort i do/would have into going through with the build that i was planning, i will be able to swap it, and have more power, and better driveability / powerband. 

i could get rid of the car and do the same thing planned to my S4 for way less money.. but where is the fun in that ?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

well ****. I think you should be the first to put something jdm under the hood instead since you already have a working 2.7 car


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i dont think anything worthwhile from japan would fit in there 

and if i did something non audi it would be an ls series v8


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

Why not do a 5cyl? Couldnt that make more power than the 2.7? And they sound nicer..


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

because it does not fit without cutting a bunch of **** up.. and i dont agree that it sounds better


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

not much sounds better than a 2.7


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I agree.. Even my z with resonated test pipes and muffler delete didn't sound as good as the s does


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

What about a VR? yeah its pricey but its not as popular as the 2.7 swap


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tylerp said:


> What about a VR? yeah its pricey but its not as popular as the 2.7 swap


 how popular is the 2.7 swap? its really not.. yeah its been done.. but so has a 4.2 and so has vr's. 

even the 5 was done in a b6.


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

Ive seen quite a few of em done. Im not hating on his stuff. im just saying, if youre gonna do somehting that takes as much work as that, why not do something a little cooler.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Tylerp said:


> Ive seen quite a few of em done. Im not hating on his stuff. im just saying, if youre gonna do somehting that takes as much work as that, why not do something a little cooler.


 you do know its not much work... right?


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I feel like I see a 2.7 swapped a4 almost every time I check craigslist. example - http://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/cto/2976040652.html


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm not really looking to make it unique or build it for as much power as possible, or do a bunch of fabrication to make it fit. It will be in the car with full functionality of all oem components with between 500-600 horsepower to the wheels for 10 grand or less, and that's done right, not ghetto done like alot of other swaps


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

skiba said:


> not much sounds better than a 2.7


 I would agree with this! :beer: 

Just do a 2JZ swap! It's fairly close to the 2.7 with a lot more aftermarket support. 
You might have to do a lot of fabrication to make it fit. Also it might actually fit under the hood and give you the power band you're looking for less then 10k for certain.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Have you ever seen how long a 2JZ is? That thing would be in Nic's lap.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

No ****. It's an inline 6


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea, that's a bigass motor


----------



## RAUDIB5 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah you guys are right! Scratch that idea..lol i guess i didn't consider the size of the motor to the relativlely small front end of the A4.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I bought front a rear subframes, front uprights, rear brakes, engine harness, interior harness, front bumper, and found a motor.. I've also come to the conclusion that it will not be leaving the garage this year.. So the S4 will be getting some love for h2o


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

glad to see blue is still getting love.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

i would move into that garage with an S4 and not come out until i know everything heheheheh:heart:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

sounds exciting


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ut-big-turbo-1.8-interior-stuff-(southern-PA) 

buy my stuff


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You tear apart your old silver a4?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Nope, still driving it.. That's my other S4


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

what a dumb question alex


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

oprah winfrey said:


> what a dumb question alex


 SSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHFTU!!!!!!! 

I didn't know he had 4 b5s, I don't creep that much


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

"Nah thats my otha otha otha b5."


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> SSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHFTU!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't know he had 4 b5s, I don't creep that much


 i didn't know either i actually thought it was the a4 










nic replied while i was in the middle of writing that


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

^^ Excellent use of meme Nick.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yea, like my info says.. too many audis


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Next month it will be a year since I've driven this car.. I can't wait to get this garage done and get back to work on her.. This time, way more badass


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Wwwwaaaaayyyyyyy more badass. With rs'


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I want big lipped rs'


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

oh i didn't realize i stumbled into stanceworks

next thing you guys are gonna be saying is "i want a bmw"


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Who doesn't want a BMW?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Who doesn't want a BMW?


Me..**** BMW


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

We have already decided to sell the s4's and buy e36's


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> We have already decided to sell the s4's and buy e36's


Dibs on the rs'


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

They are going on the e36


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

99.5blacka4 said:


> They are going on the e36


We are no longer friends..


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

e36 m3? meh


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Id rock an e36 m. Its the most boring M but theres just something about one slammed on ACs that I love


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Well Bobby and I were just talking about going to bimmerfest next weekend


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Well Bobby and I were just talking about going to bimmerfest next weekend


I already have a trade offer for mine lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I will kill you.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

I loved em til I owned one, and I'll always miss my s4, can't say the same about the e36


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

oh hey


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Hai


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

i looked at an e30 last summer before moving to pa


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> Hai


will i see you tomorrow?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Nope


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Nope


Need more pictures of the S4…..now.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Go check out my thread in the s4 section


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

in case you guys were wondering what i/we've been up to:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

solid set ups and fantastic colors!

:heart: :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Safe to assume youre bringing the S to h20 Nic?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yesir


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

The Type A's look so good on there. H20 is going to be sick, and at least this time we dont have to tether off my phone for internet haha


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

sigh, wishes for faster better looking a4.


----------



## jet mate (Jun 6, 2011)

love your maroon audi seen it in quarryville the other day


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks, you from the area?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

y u guys so sexy awesome.


----------



## jet mate (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah im from peach bottom and just got my first s4 the other day and was driving up behind sons where all of the houses were and saw a badass audi in the drive way and wondered who owned it.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Is it black, I think I might have passed you the other day in Nottingham


----------



## jet mate (Jun 6, 2011)

yes it it black and it was probley me then haha. which one were you driving?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

My silver a4


----------



## jet mate (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah i think i remember passing you! nice to see other audi enthusiasts down in this part of lancaster


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm down that way randomly as well..


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

wow, i havent been around the forum in a while....looks like you guys have been busy.....I love your S4's! I was at a local show recently and saw a Jetta on some big lipped borbets!!! reminded me of your car Lazer :beer:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah man, we've been busy. Gotten to know the local gas statioNs very well


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

ahahahahahah damn thirsty 2.7T's .... I dont think audi has ever made an economical 'performance' engine....the 3.0 supercharged form the b8's is a pig on gas too...but i am getting close to joining the s4 b5 club :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I wanted to drop in here and say that when we met up on the highway your s4 made my pee-pee hard. :beer::beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Lol, I got a little chub too.. Your car is pretty quick


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

saw you in the biscus s4 on the way home. looks nice. sorry if my wagon was smoking a **** ton next to you. valve guide seal is leaking =/


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Ah hah, that was you.. I knew that car looked familiar, yea you were smoking a little =/


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Mmmhmm, got her out today.. Time to start working on it again


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its ALIVE!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

We need to start ripping this thing apart ASAP to meet the deadline for it. I'll have to come spend the weekends down at your place to help ya, since i'll be so far away now.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Whoa aint seen her in a minute.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Might as well post this here since everyone likes it.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:heart::heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:beer::thumbup::heart::wave:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! Bummed Matt didn't have his camera out for the bridge.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

hellooooo blue


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> hellooooo blue


in a week we'll run blue vs niggy... get one good run in before either a) blue blows up or b) niggy blows up


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i'll turbo the boost up.. i dont really care if she blows, im not using any of that stuff comming out of it anyway


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

and this may be a taste of the future








[/url] DSC_02182purp by lazer_viking, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Purple?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Yes and much better shade then you showed me earlier


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> hellooooo blue


and they say texting and driving is dangerous eace:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

sweet video nic, impressive editing and steady camera work


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You better not change the color of the S4….


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> You better not change the color of the S4&#133;.


He's not. He's painting blue


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

99.5blacka4 said:


> He's not. He's painting blue


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Why the sad face, it will better faster and more purple then ever


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Why the sad face, it will better faster and more purple then ever


Qft


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I always loved the blue. You should wrap it instead


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I always loved the blue. You should wrap it instead


Nics too lazy for that.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea, **** that.. I love the blue, but I want something more unique


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i think the purple will be awesome, or europa


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> Yea, **** that.. I love the blue, but I want something more unique


Don't do it. Do this again instead 











Yes I creeped this thread for 10 minutes for this picture.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Nah I'm good.. I do miss that though


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

[/url] DSC_00231 by lazer_viking, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Off roading I see....

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chuckdee (Feb 7, 2012)

In


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

take my breath aawaaayyy.....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Blast from the past.. I miss driving this thing


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> Blast from the past.. I miss driving this thing


I smell a secret h20i comeback


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I smell a secret h20i comeback


:wave:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> I smell a secret h20i comeback


It's a secret to me too then.. I mean hypothetically I could, not sure it would make it though


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Lazer Viking said:


> It's a secret to me too then.. I mean hypothetically I could, not sure it would make it though


Quick dicking around with that e36 and Instagram and get to it!!!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Quick dicking around with that e36 and Instagram and get to it!!!


Audi can't do burnouts.. E36 can


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

let me go to down on some parts i need..


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

Lazer Viking said:


> Audi can't do burnouts.. E36 can


:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.societylife.org/#!simplicity-regined/c1kjj:)


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

bump.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I miss that


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

obligitory 2 year bump.. what the **** have you idiots done to the b5 community?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i forgot you cant ****ing say **** on vortex.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Man that's ****ing bull****


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

We're getting the band back together!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I can't believe this thread has 100 pages god damn


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, I need to get my post count up!!! Congratulations on the 100 page milestone Nic.:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Instead of bumping threads why don't you actually start driving 1 of your 2 B5s :laugh:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> obligitory 2 year bump.. what the **** have you idiots done to the b5 community?


i dont even look because i just cry at how bad its gotten..


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> i dont even look because i just cry at how bad its gotten..



I keep searching to see where mine has turned up, no luck recently.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> I keep searching to see where mine has turned up, no luck recently.


I know where mine is.. and it breaks my heart daily to realize i got rid of it. idk what the **** i was on or doing... but it had to be of been the second dumbest ****ing mistake i've ever done.


----------



## K.Nikkz (Oct 25, 2009)

I know I'm not part of the OG crew in here, but I skipped like 10 pages at a time, and seeing all the PA guys in here that are no longer active/have B5s/etc. is a bummer. There doesn't seem to be a decent Audi/VW scene here anymore besides the MK4 kids, which is far from decent. Maybe I just need to get out more, idk. And PADubbers is toxic. :thumbdown:


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

K.Nikkz said:


> I know I'm not part of the OG crew in here, but I skipped like 10 pages at a time, and seeing all the PA guys in here that are no longer active/have B5s/etc. is a bummer. There doesn't seem to be a decent Audi/VW scene here anymore besides the MK4 kids, which is far from decent. Maybe I just need to get out more, idk. And PADubbers is toxic. :thumbdown:


PA dubbers is joke.


Everyone with and MK4 hates each other.


I remember way back putting coils on nics car for the time **** that was almost 7 years ago already.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

97audia4 said:


> PA dubbers is joke.
> 
> 
> Everyone with and MK4 hates each other.
> ...


Yea pa dubbers suck.. And Bohler, I hate to tell you it was longer than that.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

K.Nikkz said:


> I know I'm not part of the OG crew in here, but I skipped like 10 pages at a time, and seeing all the PA guys in here that are no longer active/have B5s/etc. is a bummer. There doesn't seem to be a decent Audi/VW scene here anymore besides the MK4 kids, which is far from decent. Maybe I just need to get out more, idk. And PADubbers is toxic. :thumbdown:


You can get out all you want, but it definitely isn't the same as it used to be.. Bunch of white trash hacks now.


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

Dude, your thread is ded. :beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Awd burnout now


----------



## GorgeousRandyFlamethrower (May 6, 2016)

*Other PA people for the win*

Nice ****ing thread, dude. :thumbup: Skipped like 10 pages at a time, sharing the same thoughts as K.Nikkz, not many active PA people, and I'm definitely no original vortex member, but damn, I feel like i missed a lot not having a dub to work on while I was going through college. Damn my logic of not needing the expense of a vehicle in exchange for having everything in walking distance. Thanks a lot, Philly.


----------



## lazer_viking (Jul 14, 2016)

10 years down the drain.. but i suppose with the resurrection i needed a new name


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

lazer_viking said:


> 10 years down the drain.. but i suppose with the resurrection i needed a new name


Don't pout sweety, its unbecoming. 

Check you PM :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

LangsamKafer said:


> Don't pout sweety, its unbecoming.
> 
> Check you PM :laugh:



:heart: :heart: you're the best!


----------



## alexandermjoyce01 (Apr 16, 2015)

LangsamKafer said:


> Don't pout sweety, its unbecoming.
> 
> Check you PM :laugh:




Can you help me... my username got all mixed up


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

whole forum went to trash like 2 years ago.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Make Vortex great again


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

P Q said:


> Make Vortex great again


Trump will save Vortex.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't talk politics in groups eace: :laugh: life leson


----------



## priorincantatem (Feb 13, 2008)

Miss this thread, one of my favorites from its start:beer:


----------

